# Manchester - Llandudno: Saturday May 13



## nickyboy (11 Jan 2017)

Time to kick off this year's thread methinks. I'll flesh it all out over the next week or so but the basic idea will follow what was a pretty successful formula over the past couple of editions. I'm running it a bit later than previous years as my regular slot has already gone to another ride and I don't want to create a clash. I'm also hoping that maybe mid May weather may be even better than last year's

1) 8am start Manchester Piccadilly railway station
2) Coffee/Snack stop Devonshire Bakery, Weaverham (I thought that this was better than the Country Park we went to in 2015 but happy to listen to other views on this)
3) Lunch stop Eureka café, Wirral
4) Finish in Llandudno sometime about 6pm depending on individual's speed, weather etc. Fish and Chips available

There will be official "start" and "finish" points at Manchester, Altrincham, Eureka and Llandudno so participants can mix and match to suit themselves. You don't have to do the whole ride if it doesn't suit

In fact, the last 30 miles or so are dotted with train stations so if you're a bit weary then it's very easy to pop on a train and beat the rush for fish and chips

I'll offer the flatter and hillier routes again. The flat one will be the same as last year. The hillier one I've been playing around with and I can make it rather less hilly in return for about another couple of miles on the A548 which I think is a reasonable trade off. I'll play around and recce the hillier option to see if I can come up with anything better

As previously, stop over in Llandudno for those that fancy it. Regular trains from nearby Llandudno Junction to all points of the compass.

For those that haven't done the ride before what you get is about 10 miles of urban/suburban flat cycling to Altrincham. Then you have about 40 miles of very pleasant country lanes through Cheshire which are rolling at absolute worst. After lunch if you take the flat route it's about 45 very flat miles with the final 20 or so right next to the sea. The hillier alternative is another 50 miles, also last 20 next to the sea but there is, as the name suggests, a hillier middle bit to get off a fairly busy A road

I will run an "Expressions of Interest" list in post#1 so anyone who maybe fancies it can be added there. I don't need a firm commitment until a couple of days before.

No insurance required. No kit stipulations (such as helmets). It's around 100 miles all in at a fairly gentle pace and in some lovely scenery and some nice stop offs along the way. Everyone and anyone (including friends of CCers) welcome

*Confirmed*
@Crackle +1 (from Eureka)
@straas (from Manchester)
@si_c (from Manchester)
@doughnut +1(from Manchester
@Moodyman (from Manchester)
@Buck +1 (from Manchester)
@mike3121 +1 (from Eureka)
@wanda2010 (from Manchester)
@Cupotea +1 (from Manchester)
@tommaguzzi (from Manchester)
@Kestevan (from Manchester)
@ColinJ (from Manchester)
@Leaway2 +2 (from Altrincham)
@alibaba (from Manchester)
@gavroche (from Rhyl)
@Freds Dad (from Manchester)
@McWobble (from Eureka)
@DiddlyDodds (from Manchester)
@Littgull (from Manchester)
@Happypigfour (from Manchester)
@theclaud (from Manchester)
@Rickshaw Phil (from Eureka)
@BRounsley +? (from Altrincham)

*Expressions of Interest*
@ozboz
@SpuddyJones


*Out*
@Bazzer
@odav
@wormo
@SteCenturion
@Grant Fondo
@Sam1992
@Jaykun85
@mythste

*Ride Notes*
See below

*Route Files

Hillier
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/18472318

Flatter
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/18498304

Glympse
http://glympse.com/!Llandudno2017*


----------



## Freds Dad (11 Jan 2017)

Put me down as expression of interest but it all depends on whether its my weekend to work.


----------



## Kestevan (11 Jan 2017)

Yay.... No longer in the middle of the birthday season. 

Put me down as a probably definite please Nick.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Jan 2017)

I'm interested and hope to be a bit better organised this year.

The intention would be to ride up from Salop and join you at Eureka as per previous.


----------



## Bazzer (11 Jan 2017)

Expression of interest here.
Saturday not the best day for me, although I fully understand why the run is on that day. I'll try to rearrange my normal commitments and get approval from Mrs B as there are a couple of the Fridays rides I'd like to do.


----------



## straas (11 Jan 2017)

Expression of interest, tried to copy your route from last year to conwy - I forgot to unpause my garmin a couple of times so the routes a bit messed up in places, but the hilly bits were decent:

https://www.strava.com/activities/691968294


----------



## Wobblers (11 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I'm also hoping that maybe mid May weather may be even better than last year's



Ha. Don't kid yourself that I've forgiven you for that sodding freezing headgalewind that greeted us all the way from Prestatyn. 



> I'll offer the flatter and hillier routes again. The flat one will be the same as last year. The hillier one I've been playing around with and I can make it rather less hilly in return for about another couple of miles on the A548 which I think is a reasonable trade off. I'll play around and recce the hillier option to see if I can come up with anything better



Through Flint and up to Pentre Halkyn? I'm not sure how easy it'll be to cross the A55 there. I've been meaning to take a look at that road, though usually I go through Northrop so as to get my hill fix. I'll wander along rhere the next time round those parts. (Flint and Connah's Quay - I get to see all the salubrious bits of North Wales, I do...)

Anyway, put me down as defniitely interested, thanks.


----------



## nickyboy (12 Jan 2017)

McWobble said:


> Ha. Don't kid yourself that I've forgiven you for that sodding freezing headgalewind that greeted us all the way from Prestatyn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Done a google maps recce and there's an underpass so it should work.
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.2...4!1spjhSA8Wh-eZeCKIu7mBYPw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

The downside is you have to do a couple of extra A548 miles to get to Flint. The upside is it reduces climbing by about 400ft as this is "up-down" as opposed to last year "up-down-up-down"


----------



## rich p (12 Jan 2017)

Sadly, I shall be at a friend's wedding in the Dordogne that weekend. 
Really sorry to miss this.


----------



## nickyboy (12 Jan 2017)

rich p said:


> Sadly, I shall be at a friend's wedding in the Dordogne that weekend.
> Really sorry to miss this.


TBH I've stuck the date out there...I'm flexible. I just wanted to avoid a clash with already announced rides

If a lot of stalwarts say no to May13 but yes to May 20 then I'll move it

However if it's just you then you'll have to slum it in France while we enjoy the North Wales Riviera


----------



## gavroche (12 Jan 2017)

I will join you in Rhyl, at the Bike Hut, like last year, and try to keep up with you lot for as long as I can.


----------



## Buck (12 Jan 2017)

Hi Nick

I'm a definite maybe on this one. Need to check the diary when home and I'll also see if my mate Gil wants to come along. (can't ask him now as he's currently on a cycling holiday in Tenerife - lucky sod!!)


----------



## wormo (12 Jan 2017)

Hi Nick,

What time are you planning leaving Manchester? May ride to Altrincham.


----------



## wanda2010 (13 Jan 2017)

In the diary. Yes I'm taking the train from the halfway stop to ensure I actually get to the chippy for the first time in how many years now? 

Also, flat route.


----------



## nickyboy (13 Jan 2017)

wormo said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> What time are you planning leaving Manchester? May ride to Altrincham.



8am sharp. It's only about a 50 minute ride to Altrincham but you're welcome to join the ride for that bit. I quite like the route we take out of the city


----------



## nickyboy (13 Jan 2017)

wanda2010 said:


> In the diary. Yes I'm taking the train from the halfway stop to ensure I actually get to the chippy for the first time in how many years now?
> 
> Also, flat route.



Great stuff Wanda. A very leisurely lunch for you then a pleasant train journey by the coast to Llandudno. I'm envious


----------



## Crackle (13 Jan 2017)

Expression of interest: Me and son2 from Eureka as per..... Is this date deffo?


----------



## doughnut (13 Jan 2017)

I'm in again. Might be able to get Mrs doughnut to take bags in the car from Manchester through to Llandundo as before. After the Scarborough trip, she started talking about taking her bike and doing the last 15-20 miles along the prom - might have been the beer talking or a side effect of the kebab, but it could be for real.


----------



## wanda2010 (13 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Great stuff Wanda. A very leisurely lunch for you then a pleasant train journey by the coast to Llandudno. I'm envious




I just want proof I actually made it at least once. Will ride the whole (flat) route next year


----------



## nickyboy (13 Jan 2017)

Crackle said:


> Expression of interest: Me and son2 from Eureka as per..... Is this date deffo?



As I'm not getting any push back other than from @rich p then, yes, it's a definite. We'll just have to manage without him somehow


----------



## Crackle (13 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> As I'm not getting any push back other than from @rich p then, yes, it's a definite. We'll just have to manage without him somehow


I'll stick an old turnip on my handlebars and paint a face on it and we can pretend.


----------



## si_c (13 Jan 2017)

Count me in for now. I'll be down for the full route as last year.


----------



## theclaud (14 Jan 2017)

wanda2010 said:


> In the diary. Yes I'm taking the train from the halfway stop to ensure I actually get to the chippy for the first time in how many years now?
> 
> Also, flat route.


Fark. How are the rest of us muppets going to find our way over the hills???


----------



## theclaud (14 Jan 2017)

Crackle said:


> I'll stick an old turnip on my handlebars and paint a face on it and we can pretend.


As good as.


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Time to kick off this year's thread methinks. I'll flesh it all out over the next week or so but the basic idea will follow what was a pretty successful formula over the past couple of editions. I'm running it a bit later than previous years as my regular slot has already gone to another ride and I don't want to create a clash. I'm also hoping that maybe mid May weather may be even better than last year's
> 
> 1) 8am start Manchester Piccadilly railway station
> 2) Coffee/Snack stop Devonshire Bakery, Weaverham (I thought that this was better than the Country Park we went to in 2015 but happy to listen to other views on this)
> ...


Can you post a route up?


----------



## nickyboy (14 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> Can you post a route up?



This is last year's flatter route

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/18498304

The official 2017 flatter route isn't released yet but it is very likely to be the same as this

This is the proposed hillier route for 2017. It may need a little work on it but gives you a good idea

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/18472318

Basically they're exactly the same except the Flatter option takes the A548 from Flint to Prestatyn whereas the Hillier option goes inland onto quieter but lumpier roads. There is one real climb from Flint to Pentre Halkyn which is 800ft over 4 miles. Once up there you roll along and then drop down back to the coast


----------



## wanda2010 (14 Jan 2017)

theclaud said:


> Fark. How are the rest of us muppets going to find our way over the hills???




I'm afraid you guys will have to find a plan B


----------



## si_c (14 Jan 2017)

Hilly route looks good @nickyboy, I've done most of that route before and it's quite a good ride, not too hilly through flint, although I take a slightly different route into rhyl usually.


----------



## tommaguzzi (15 Jan 2017)

Happy new year Nicky. Yes I'm up for it again but it's too far off to commit. I hardly rode after Scarborough due to injury but my back finally recovered just before Christmas. so I am at zero (normal person) level at the moment.
But yes I am interested and will use this as a goal. 
Thanks for organising everything again.


----------



## mike3121 (16 Jan 2017)

Put me down as a maybe, I haven't been on my bike since Scarborough. As @doughnut knows had lots of work going on at my house when I got home from Scarborough, during October I had a drunken accident and damaged my arm, recoverd in time to go back to work the week before Christmas!
If I do this ride it will probably be from Eureka, or maybe join Mrs @doughnut for the last 15-20 miles


----------



## doughnut (17 Jan 2017)

mike3121 said:


> Put me down as a maybe, I haven't been on my bike since Scarborough. As @doughnut knows had lots of work going on at my house when I got home from Scarborough, during October I had a drunken accident and damaged my arm, recoverd in time to go back to work the week before Christmas!
> If I do this ride it will probably be from Eureka, or maybe join Mrs @doughnut for the last 15-20 miles


Yey! I'll need photos, full breakdown of all the work thats taken place and current stock details of the new bar to review in the pub after the ride.
Plus, most importantly - tell me it wasnt your drinking arm that got damaged.


----------



## nickyboy (17 Jan 2017)

doughnut said:


> Yey! I'll need photos, full breakdown of all the work thats taken place and current stock details of the new bar to review in the pub after the ride.
> Plus, most importantly - tell me it wasnt your drinking arm that got damaged.



@mike3121 has to come anyway. He has an important milestone birthday late April which is one of the reasons I moved the date to May. See how accommodating I am to my "regulars"??


----------



## mike3121 (17 Jan 2017)

doughnut said:


> Yey! I'll need photos, full breakdown of all the work thats taken place and current stock details of the new bar to review in the pub after the ride.
> Plus, most importantly - tell me it wasnt your drinking arm that got damaged.



There has been a delay with the bar, work commenced yesterday, it is getting plastered at the moment, the bar that is not me

It was my drinking arm but it didn't take long to teach my left arm

If Mrs @doughnut is doing the last few miles Mrs @mike3121 might join her


----------



## mike3121 (17 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> @mike3121 has to come anyway. He has an important milestone birthday late April which is one of the reasons I moved the date to May. See how accommodating I am to my "regulars"??



How can I not do it now???

I should of recovered from my 21st by then


----------



## Moodyman (17 Jan 2017)

Yes please.

In case of doubt, flatter route.


----------



## nickyboy (17 Jan 2017)

Moodyman said:


> Yes please.



Good egg. You do know I can't entirely promise the same weather we had for Scarborough don't you?


----------



## Moodyman (17 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Good egg. You do know I can't entirely promise the same weather we had for Scarborough don't you?



Of course, but I'm a Yorkshireman. Hard as nails we are.


----------



## mythste (17 Jan 2017)

Yey! Yes please! I was thinking about this the other day in fact and was hoping you'd do it again.


----------



## Wobblers (17 Jan 2017)

wanda2010 said:


> I'm afraid you guys will have to find a plan B



As I remember, last year you _were _Plan B. Which was rather lucky, as Plan C was @rich p....


----------



## DiddlyDodds (19 Jan 2017)

Put me down on this one Nick , its a grand day out so why would anyone not want to do it.


----------



## mythste (19 Jan 2017)

There's a big part of me that would like to do the "full" hilly route from last year again, just to see how much ive improved as a rider! It near as makes much difference broke me last time!


----------



## si_c (19 Jan 2017)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Going up onto the A548 is like cycling onto a motorway , for those of a nervous disposition this route onto the footpath on the opposite side may be worth look.



It's not too bad, the traffic is going faster, but I find that having the second carriageway makes it easier to pass so it actually feels safer in that regard. You have to join it further down anyway, so might as well avoid trying to cross the full width.


----------



## nickyboy (19 Jan 2017)

si_c said:


> It's not too bad, the traffic is going faster, but I find that having the second carriageway makes it easier to pass so it actually feels safer in that regard. You have to join it further down anyway, so might as well avoid trying to cross the full width.



There's about 0.5km of dual carriageway and then 0.5km of busy road before you get to the 30mph zone at the roundabout near Flint, after which the traffic is slow through the town

The cycle path is a fiddly route to avoid this stretch and just before the Flint roundabout you have to get across the road. It's up to each individual to have a look at this stretch on google maps and decide whether they want to use the path or stick to the road. We're all adults so I'm not going to dictate which to take


----------



## theclaud (20 Jan 2017)

McWobble said:


> As I remember, last year you _were _Plan B. Which was rather lucky, as Plan C was @rich p....


Plan A was the biggest fark-up. It might have involved you charging some batteries...


----------



## nickyboy (20 Jan 2017)

mythste said:


> There's a big part of me that would like to do the "full" hilly route from last year again, just to see how much ive improved as a rider! It near as makes much difference broke me last time!



Last year's full hilly route is about 3 miles longer and hillier than this year's. You're welcome to do it if you like but don't think we're going to be hanging around waiting for you. You're on your own sunshine

Oh, and this time remember to bring your ID so you can buy beer


----------



## mythste (20 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Last year's full hilly route is about 3 miles longer and hillier than this year's. You're welcome to do it if you like but don't think we're going to be hanging around waiting for you. You're on your own sunshine
> 
> Oh, and this time remember to bring your ID so you can buy beer



I'm bringing a bigger beard too, just in case.


----------



## nickyboy (20 Jan 2017)

Quick heads up I've booked a room at Llandudno Travelodge for £49. No idea whether that price will stick around or not

Standard room, no brekkie (I'll get that at 'spoons across the road), not allowed to cancel


----------



## straas (20 Jan 2017)

I'd be up for the full hilly, didn't seem too bad when I did it. Think I had favourable winds though


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jan 2017)

As a matter of interest ... 

How hilly _was_ the original hillier 2016 route? I prefer the look of it to the flatter route _and_ the less hilly 2017 route. I may very well be busy on May 13th (it is a good friend's birthday and there may be a do on) but if not, I fancy coming along and having a go at the 2016 version. (If I can't make it on the day, I might do it solo or with one or two others on an alternate date.)

I wouldn't normally ask about hills because I like them and am well used to them, but that route looks like a prime candidate for my singlespeed bike. I can manage long hills at 3-4% on it and short stretches of 7-8%. It doesn't look like there would be anything worse than that?

Oh, and my other question ... would speeds generally be less than 23 mph and preferably no more than 20 mph? I can do 18-20 mph comfortably on the singlespeed's gear, but 23 mph or above requires too high a cadence for me to sustain for long.


----------



## nickyboy (20 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> As a matter of interest ...
> 
> How hilly _was_ the original hillier 2016 route? I prefer the look of it to the flatter route _and_ the less hilly 2017 route. I may very well be busy on May 13th (it is a good friend's birthday and there may be a do on) but if not, I fancy coming along and having a go at the 2016 version. (If I can't make it on the day, I might do it solo or with one or two others on an alternate date.)
> 
> ...



Is that a serious question about the speed???? I think moving averages depend on the individual but are in the range 11-15mph

The new 2017 hilly route is better for Single Speed. There is only one climb out of Flint. There is a 400m ramp at something like 8-10% which you can walk if necessary, apart from that it's gentle. The 2016 route has a sharp ramp on the first hill that will have you walking then another ramp on the second hill that was hard too


----------



## mike3121 (20 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Quick heads up I've booked a room at Llandudno Travelodge for £49. No idea whether that price will stick around or not
> 
> Standard room, no brekkie (I'll get that at 'spoons across the road), not allowed to cancel



I'm back in work tomorrow so will see if I can book the time off (bloody shift work) I will book Travelodge as soon as time off is comfirmed


----------



## si_c (20 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> As a matter of interest ...
> 
> How hilly _was_ the original hillier 2016 route? I prefer the look of it to the flatter route _and_ the less hilly 2017 route. I may very well be busy on May 13th (it is a good friend's birthday and there may be a do on) but if not, I fancy coming along and having a go at the 2016 version. (If I can't make it on the day, I might do it solo or with one or two others on an alternate date.)
> 
> ...



Last year it was broadly the same as the Scarborough ride, keep together to one of the stopping points, then break into evenly matched groups and regroup in the pub at the end. The flat route is flat for the most part, but the Great Orme (last hill) is a bit steeper than I'd expected and there are a couple of short very sharp points but nothing major.

If you can't make it, I'd quite happily do part of the ride later with you, possibly that might involve meeting you half way and doing an out and back, which makes it a nice ~120miler from me.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Is that a serious question about the speed???? I think moving averages depend on the individual but are in the range 11-15mph


Er, yes! 

I realise that the _average_ speed will be very doable. I meant on the first two editions of the ride were there _significant periods of time_ when speeds exceeded 23 mph?

I was thinking of last year's Leeds-Scarborough ride. Admittedly we did have a massive tailwind then but there were long periods when we were doing way over 23 mph. I'm not fit enough to do those speeds for long without a big tailwind anyway, but if we had such a tailwind and people started doing 25+ mph going to Llandudno then I would get dropped on my singlespeed because I would not be able to pedal fast enough.

It wouldn't be the end of the world if it did happen because I would be able to find my own way there, but I'd prefer to stick with a group of riders.



nickyboy said:


> The new 2017 hilly route is better for Single Speed. There is only one climb out of Flint. There is a 400m ramp at something like 8-10% which you can walk if necessary, apart from that it's gentle. The 2016 route has a sharp ramp on the first hill that will have you walking then another ramp on the second hill that was hard too


A couple of short steep ramps would be ok. I would probably get up the first part of each and then have to walk. I don't mind a couple of hundred metres of walking the bike. Once it is kms it becomes a right pain. (For example the 3 km at 9-10% out of Meltham to Wessenden Head - that would probably take me 40+ minutes to walk up with a bike.)


----------



## Wobblers (20 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> There's about 0.5km of dual carriageway and then 0.5km of busy road before you get to the 30mph zone at the roundabout near Flint, after which the traffic is slow through the town
> 
> The cycle path is a fiddly route to avoid this stretch and just before the Flint roundabout you have to get across the road. It's up to each individual to have a look at this stretch on google maps and decide whether they want to use the path or stick to the road. We're all adults so I'm not going to dictate which to take



Actually, that bit of the A548 going through Flint is one of the worst sections: it's narrow, always busy and the surface is ghastly.

Though to be honest, the main reason I prefer the old route is that it goes past the lane where @rich p was caught short by a dog walker whilst being caught short. We need to at least have the choice of having a puerile snigger whilst going past it, especially as the old fossil himself isn't coming. Is it wrong of me to think of that lane as "Rich P's Folly" every time I go past it now?


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jan 2017)

si_c said:


> Last year it was broadly the same as the Scarborough ride, keep together to one of the stopping points, then break into evenly matched groups and regroup in the pub at the end. The flat route is flat for the most part, but the Great Orme (last hill) is a bit steeper than I'd expected and there are a couple of short very sharp points but nothing major.
> 
> If you can't make it, I'd quite happily do part of the ride later with you, possibly that might involve meeting you half way and doing an out and back, which makes it a nice ~120miler from me.


Ha ha - there is no way that I would do that Great Orme climb on a singlespeed!

I might take you up on the offer of a rerun at some point. I'll try and make the 13th but it depends on those birthday plans.

I'm quite interested to see this 'escape route' from Manchester to Cheshire. I can get to Manchester Victoria very easily but don't know a decent way out of the city centre so I am interested to see what nickyboy has come up with. I would ride in Cheshire more often if I knew a reasonable route to get there.


----------



## gavroche (20 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> As a matter of interest ...
> 
> How hilly _was_ the original hillier 2016 route? I prefer the look of it to the flatter route _and_ the less hilly 2017 route. I may very well be busy on May 13th (it is a good friend's birthday and there may be a do on) but if not, I fancy coming along and having a go at the 2016 version. (If I can't make it on the day, I might do it solo or with one or two others on an alternate date.)
> 
> ...


The last hill coming into Llandudno is 10% but only about 300 metres long.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Er, yes!
> 
> I realise that the _average_ speed will be very doable. I meant on the first two editions of the ride were there _significant periods of time_ when speeds exceeded 23 mph?


In 2015 we were mostly cruising at 15mph from Eureka onwards. Given the prevailing winds I wouldn't bank on gettng much assistance.


----------



## si_c (20 Jan 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> In 2015 we were mostly cruising at 15mph from Eureka onwards. Given the prevailing winds I wouldn't bank on gettng much assistance.


Yeah wind was an issue last year too and will be this year as well I imagine.

On the upside, you can absolutely fly on the way back. I've yet to decide whether I will ride back same day or wait till the next day as per last year. Either way I'll be riding back as that's the easiest bit for me.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Jan 2017)

Yeah up for it...where best to join near Chester?


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jan 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> In 2015 we were mostly cruising at 15mph from Eureka onwards. Given the prevailing winds I wouldn't bank on gettng much assistance.


Ironically, I was actually worrying about getting _too much_ assistance! 

The singlespeed is great at 15-20 mph on the flat, or even up a very gradual incline. As long as I have some resistance to pedal against it works well. The problem comes when there isn't much resistance such as riding downhill or with a significant tailwind - then the cadence goes up and up until I spin out and I have to spend quite a bit of time freewheeling.

I suppose even if there were a tailwind then there would be riders not interested in taking full advantage of it.

I'll come along if I can. I'd ride the singlespeed bike and choose one of the hilly variations of the route.


----------



## nickyboy (21 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> Yeah up for it...where best to join near Chester?



Probably the Eureka cafe which is our lunch stop. Some of the other participants will be starting from there too


----------



## mythste (21 Jan 2017)

si_c said:


> Yeah wind was an issue last year too and will be this year as well I imagine.
> 
> On the upside, you can absolutely fly on the way back. I've yet to decide whether I will ride back same day or wait till the next day as per last year. Either way I'll be riding back as that's the easiest bit for me.



That tailwind on the way back to connahs quey - I think I averaged 30mph for about 12 miles. Never gonna be able to do that again!


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jan 2017)

mythste said:


> That tailwind on the way back to connahs quey - I think I averaged 30mph for about 12 miles. Never gonna be able to do that again!


Do the Leeds-Scarborough ride if it is run again, and you could be lucky!


----------



## nickyboy (21 Jan 2017)

I know everyone's looking forward to the ride but can I ask for one thing please...

Any discussion regarding the route I've chosen; can we do that via PM please? I don't want to clog up the thread. I'm happy to listen to comments on the route and suggestions on how it could be improved. But by PM please


----------



## straas (21 Jan 2017)

Not sure if everyone's aware but eureka is cash only, so don't order an espresso and a cake and stand there like a pillock with your card in hand. (...... I heard from a mate )


----------



## nickyboy (21 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Ha ha - there is no way that I would do that Great Orme climb on a singlespeed!
> 
> I might take you up on the offer of a rerun at some point. I'll try and make the 13th but it depends on those birthday plans.
> 
> I'm quite interested to see this 'escape route' from Manchester to Cheshire. I can get to Manchester Victoria very easily but don't know a decent way out of the city centre so I am interested to see what nickyboy has come up with. I would ride in Cheshire more often if I knew a reasonable route to get there.



The escape route out was provided by local @400bhp and is a winner. There is about a mile or so of genuinely urban cycling but at 8am on a Saturday it's not very busy. After that there are 9 miles of distinctly suburban and there are even some rural bits until we get to Altrincham. After that we're in the countryside. Definitely the best way from Piccadilly to Cheshire


----------



## ozboz (21 Jan 2017)

This sounds like something for me to have a go at ! And a good excuse to visit the Bro' up in Oldham ! 
Is there a need to be in one of the cycling mobs to have insurance etc ?


----------



## DiddlyDodds (21 Jan 2017)

Based on the Weather being better than last year (guaranteed by nick i believe) , i may be so bold sat in my arm chair as i say this, after the ride has finished, to have a crack at getting to the top of the Great Orme, not straight up Old Road as that's a one way coming down , but up Ty-Gwyn Rd , never been up there before but looking at google maps it looks like Mont Ventuex with grass, with a big gear on the back, walking shoes at the ready and fish and chips in the pannier, what ever could go wrong.


----------



## nickyboy (21 Jan 2017)

ozboz said:


> This sounds like something for me to have a go at ! And a good excuse to visit the Bro' up in Oldham !
> Is there a need to be in one of the cycling mobs to have insurance etc ?



Nope...no insurance needed. All that I will ask nearer the date is that all participants confirm to me in writing that they have read the ride notes etc and that they will take responsibility for themselves on the ride. So if you fall off or knock someone off or ride into a pedestrian or whatever then that's down to you, not me


----------



## nickyboy (21 Jan 2017)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Based on the Weather being better than last year (guaranteed by nick i believe) , i may be so bold sat in my arm chair as i say this, as to have a crack at getting to the top of the Great Orme, not straight up Old Road as that's a one way coming down , but up Ty-Gwyn Rd , never been up there before but looking at google maps it looks like Mont Ventuex with grass, with a big gear on the back, walking shoes at the ready and fish and chips in the pannier, what ever could go wrong.
> View attachment 334227



Ty Gwyn isn't really rideable, it's just too steep

The best way is to go around the back of the Orme and then ride up St Tudno's road. There are some fabulous hairpins. It's a hard enough climb but definitely doable. After that you can freewheel all the way back to the Tram Station

https://goo.gl/maps/f3rQgbtX66N2


----------



## si_c (21 Jan 2017)

straas said:


> Not sure if everyone's aware but eureka is cash only, so don't order an espresso and a cake and stand there like a pillock with your card in hand. (...... I heard from a mate )



There is a cash point in the nearby pub, but you're best bringing some with you. Also note that although the F&C shop has a restaurant it is cash only too. DAMHIKT.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (21 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Ty Gwyn isn't really rideable, it's just too steep
> 
> The best way is to go around the back of the Orme and then ride up St Tudno's road. There are some fabulous hairpins. It's a hard enough climb but definitely doable. After that you can freewheel all the way back to the Tram Station



Sounds good to me


----------



## Wobblers (21 Jan 2017)

theclaud said:


> Plan A was the biggest fark-up. It might have involved you charging some batteries...



Harumph. I think you'll find that _I _was never lost, even without memory cards in Garmins. I had absolutely no worries about finding my way (home). And Plan D was Rhyl via St Asaph, for which I had maps, only I had the feeling I'd have faced a unceasing barrage of whining if I'd suggested it...

I'm pondering going off piste that way this year. Though naturally that option will be for the adventurous non-whiners only


----------



## wanda2010 (21 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Quick heads up I've booked a room at Llandudno Travelodge for £49. No idea whether that price will stick around or not
> 
> Standard room, no brekkie (I'll get that at 'spoons across the road), not allowed to cancel



It's now £55.


----------



## nickyboy (21 Jan 2017)

wanda2010 said:


> It's now £55.



Sorry...I'll buy you a Guinness


----------



## mike3121 (22 Jan 2017)

wanda2010 said:


> It's now £55.



Dam I still haven't got time off work confirmed yet. 99% sure I will get it so hopefully book it tonight


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jan 2017)

I invited my friend for a post-birthday meal on the 14th, freeing me to ride on the 13th - I'm in!


----------



## DiddlyDodds (22 Jan 2017)

Just been looking through last years photos and found the obligatory team photo so thought id stick it up on here


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jan 2017)

So, who's who in that photo?


----------



## I like Skol (22 Jan 2017)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Just been looking through last years photos and found the obligatory team photo so thought id stick it up on here
> View attachment 334449


That can't be right! It looks almost sunny, did you use Photoshop?


----------



## mike3121 (23 Jan 2017)

Time off work booked 
Travelodge booked
was made up with myself when I booked Travelodge ONLY £45
after making payment I noticed I had booked 14th May

WHOOPS

ended up paying £60 in total

what a Wally


----------



## nickyboy (23 Jan 2017)

I like Skol said:


> That can't be right! It looks almost sunny, did you use Photoshop?



If I remember correctly it was very cold but sunny when we set off but by the time we got to Weaverham it was really pleasant. And for all you naysayers, we had a tailwind for the first 30 miles then a crosswind to Eureka......OK, after that it did become a _slight _headwind...but, being positive, that helped those cycling back more than it hindered them on the way there. Anyway @I like Skol ...got your shifts sorted?


----------



## SteCenturion (23 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> *Expressions of Interest*
> @Freds Dad
> @Kestevan
> @Rickshaw Phil
> ...


@SteCenturion

Will make a special effort to attend this year.


----------



## SteCenturion (23 Jan 2017)

Ok, I have checked my Rugby League diary & lo .... no match that Saturday !

Question.

Anyone returning to the nations Capital City of Mancunia by train same day ?

I have looked upon the webby web page & getting a resounding journey not found/doesn't exist type response for Llandudno to Picc on Sat anywhere between 6 & 7 of the pm variety.

Could be a deal breaker for me as her indoors is not the friendly dragon.


----------



## KneesUp (23 Jan 2017)

I don't think they release tickets that far in advance do they? The latest Saturday I can find is the 15th April, when the last direct train is the 19:42, arriving Piccadilly 21:56 (and it's only £13.50) Not sure if they release tickets further in advance daily, weekly or what though!


----------



## si_c (23 Jan 2017)

You need to travel back from Llandudno junction, not Llandudno, if you can't find a journey, that's probably the problem.


----------



## SteCenturion (23 Jan 2017)

Cheers @KneesUp 

Explains a lot & a good departure time to allow food & a couple of liveners.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (23 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> So, who's who in that photo?



Me ,,,,, not sure who the rest of them are , they were just loitering with indecent intent.


----------



## nickyboy (23 Jan 2017)

@si_c is on the money regarding trains. Every train going towards Manchester (some terminate in Chester and you have to change) stops at Llandudno Junction. None of them stop at Llandudno which is a little branch line connecting to Llandudno Junction

You need to book your tickets from Llandudno Junction which is about a 15 minute ride from the middle of Llandudno

Advance tickets open up either 12 or 13 weeks before, I can't remember exactly. You can also book a bike space by calling Arriva Wales. Reserved bike spaces are limited to 2 per train but don't worry if you can't get a reservation. I have never seen a cyclist denied boarding without a reservation on Arriva Wales. The staff are cyclist-friendly

Last Manchester direct train is 19.51. There are later trains than that but they require a change at Chester. Having said that, the change trains are just as quick as the direct...about 2 hours all in


----------



## SteCenturion (23 Jan 2017)

2 days leave going in. 
I am rostered lates Sat & Sun so perfect excuse, if my request is accepted then I am in for the hilly version.

Training begins in earnest soon ....








Poor old Ernest.


----------



## Freds Dad (23 Jan 2017)

KneesUp said:


> I don't think they release tickets that far in advance do they? The latest Saturday I can find is the 15th April, when the last direct train is the 19:42, arriving Piccadilly 21:56 (and it's only £13.50) Not sure if they release tickets further in advance daily, weekly or what though!



Cheap tickets are released 13 weeks before the date, you can set up a reminder on Trainline.com and they will email you when they are released. Apart from getting the train to Manchester on Saturday morning I can't decide whether to take the car to Llandudno on Friday with a change of clothes for saturday and get the train home, or get the train to Crewe after the ride and get my good lady to collect me. The second option has the advantage of being able to partake in alcohol. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Kestevan (23 Jan 2017)

I'm considering riding over to Manchester on the Saturday morning. 

Not sure if I'm staying over and riding back on the Sunday or talking Mrs Kes into picking me up...I'll have to calculate carefully which will drain the bank of browny points the most.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Jan 2017)

At the risk of appearing desperate and needy this is the ping to previous years' participants and also those on the Scarborough ride

Just a heads up about this year's edition

@middleagecyclist 
@NorthernDave 
@Littgull 
@colly 
@Julia9054 
@BRounsley 
@YahudaMoon 
@Katherine 
@Leaway2 
@Jaykun85 
@User13710 
@Cubist 
@Andrew Br 
@User 
@Tail End Charlie 
@Pjays666 
@Origamist 
@pubrunner 
@Ootini


----------



## Leaway2 (24 Jan 2017)

I'm in please +1 maybe 2. Have you settled on a date yet?


----------



## Cubist (24 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> At the risk of appearing desperate and needy this is the ping to previous years' participants and also those on the Scarborough ride
> 
> Just a heads up about this year's edition
> 
> ...


Sorry Nickyboy, but I finally have a date for my hip replacement on 8 February, so count me out this year.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Jan 2017)

Leaway2 said:


> I'm in please +1 maybe 2. Have you settled on a date yet?



Yup....come hell or high water it will be May 13


----------



## nickyboy (24 Jan 2017)

Cubist said:


> Sorry Nickyboy, but I finally have a date for my hip replacement on 8 February, so count me out this year.



No worries Cubester, I'll keep inviting you. Hopefully you'll be up to a bit of a ride at some time in the future


----------



## mythste (24 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Yup....come hell or high water it will be May 13



Knowing what I do about Llandudno, probably both.


----------



## Julia9054 (24 Jan 2017)

I will be living it up in Blackpool that weekend at a brass band competition!


----------



## nickyboy (24 Jan 2017)

Julia9054 said:


> I will be living it up in Blackpool that weekend at a brass band competition!



Have a good time. This is the nearest I got to brass


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ip8OsExLJs


----------



## mythste (27 Jan 2017)

Just a heads up, Travel lodge rates seem to have shot up - if anyone finds any cycle friendly alternatives please let us know! I used air bnb last year which was passable but not sure I'd use the same place again.


----------



## wanda2010 (27 Jan 2017)

The cheapest (non-refundable) is now £58. Might be of use to someone.


----------



## Julia9054 (27 Jan 2017)

Accommodation rates have shot up everywhere - even Airbnb seem to have got wise to what they can get away with charging. Especially if the property/hotel is in the middle of a city.
I wanted to crash in central Manchester this Saturday and couldn't find anywhere for under about £200.


----------



## wanda2010 (27 Jan 2017)

*runs off to book a bed for 12 May*

Try searching using www.trivago.co.uk. Hotels seems a tad cheaper than using Bookings.com


----------



## mythste (27 Jan 2017)

Also noted that this travellodge do have the option of a pull out bed being setup...

I'll take the crap bed if someone as cheap as me wants to go halves...


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Jan 2017)

Sorry @nickyboy I'd love to join you all but I just can't make the train times work for me. Maybe next time.


----------



## Jaykun85 (3 Feb 2017)

ooo another one to lovely Llandudno  i must say I'm gonna put my name down for this again  
Not been on here in a good while


----------



## Jaykun85 (3 Feb 2017)

Think i will stay over this time rather than head back on the train. as soon as i get there, seeing as i survived the hill route last year may attempt it again  need to get back out on my bike around llandegla i think for some hardcore training


----------



## nickyboy (4 Feb 2017)

Jaykun85 said:


> ooo another one to lovely Llandudno  i must say I'm gonna put my name down for this again
> Not been on here in a good while



Coolio....you're now on the "Expressions of Interest" list in post#1


----------



## Jaykun85 (4 Feb 2017)

I may meet you guys in manchester and do the whole 100


----------



## si_c (4 Feb 2017)

Jaykun85 said:


> I may meet you guys in manchester and do the whole 100



Should do it. Plenty of stops along the way so quite an easy century. Especially if the wind is behind us. Like last year.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2017)

I mentioned the ride to @Littgull and he is interested but I don't think that he has said so officially yet. That 'mention' should bring him here at some point. We were discussing doing the hilly version, maybe even the _hillier_ version from last year.


----------



## Littgull (5 Feb 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I mentioned the ride to @Littgull and he is interested but I don't think that he has said so officially yet. That 'mention' should bring him here at some point. We were discussing doing the hilly version, maybe even the _hillier_ version from last year.



Ah yes, as @ColinJ mentioned we did discuss the Llandudno ride a few weeks ago. Apologies @nickyboy, I meant to post my intentions a while ago. Definitely very interested. I would prefer the hilly route but ok with the flatter one also. They will both be enjoyable and it will be great to do some cycling alongside the coast for those parts of it. I may ride my Brompton.

Please put me down on the list @nickyboy . If the date moves to either of the May Bank Holiday weekends I would probably be unavailable due to family commitments.


----------



## nickyboy (5 Feb 2017)

Littgull said:


> Ah yes, as @ColinJ mentioned we did discuss the Llandudno ride a few weeks ago. Apologies @nickyboy, I meant to post my intentions a while ago. Definitely very interested. I would prefer the hilly route but ok with the flatter one also. They will both be enjoyable and it will be great to do some cycling alongside the coast for those parts of it. I may ride my Brompton.
> 
> Please put me down on the list @nickyboy . If the date moves to either of the May Bank Holiday weekends I would probably be unavailable due to family commitments.



You're on the list...

The date is fixed. That's that. It's May 13.

Regarding routes there is the flatter or hillier versions. It's entirely up to each individual to decide which they prefer. The one thing I would say is that if we are unlucky enough to get a strong headwind on the day, the hillier option is much more exposed than the flatter one (I'm sure last year's participants will remember fondly slogging past the golf course up there). The two routes rejoin around Prestatyn from where it's seaside cycling at its best....sea, sand (mainly on the cyclepath), tacky amusement arcades, static caravan parks and a slight chance of a headwind as we go SW to Llandudno


----------



## Littgull (5 Feb 2017)

nickyboy said:


> You're on the list...
> 
> The date is fixed. That's that. It's May 13.
> 
> Regarding routes there is the flatter or hillier versions. It's entirely up to each individual to decide which they prefer. The one thing I would say is that if we are unlucky enough to get a strong headwind on the day, the hillier option is much more exposed than the flatter one (I'm sure last year's participants will remember fondly slogging past the golf course up there). The two routes rejoin around Prestatyn from where it's seaside cycling at its best....sea, sand (mainly on the cyclepath), tacky amusement arcades, static caravan parks and a slight chance of a headwind as we go SW to Llandudno



Brill, thanks for clarifying the date@nickyboy. Yes I agree,definitely the flatter route is much preferred if we get unlucky and have a strong headwind on the day. Looking forward to a good day out. As with @ColinJ we will be getting to the start in Manchester Piccadilly from Littleborough and Todmorden respectively.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (5 Feb 2017)

Littgull said:


> Looking forward to a good day out. As with @ColinJ we will be getting to the start in Manchester Piccadilly from Littleborough and Todmorden respectively.



No doubt see you on the train again Littgull as per the Scarborough ride last year, see if we can get Colin in the same carriage this time.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Feb 2017)

DiddlyDodds said:


> No doubt see you on the train again Littgull as per the Scarborough ride last year, see if we can get Colin in the same carriage this time.


Ha ha, well this time I will be getting on the train first so it will be up to you two to find me! (I will sit as close as possible to the bike storage to keep an eye on my bike.)


----------



## Littgull (5 Feb 2017)

DiddlyDodds said:


> No doubt see you on the train again Littgull as per the Scarborough ride last year, see if we can get Colin in the same carriage this time.



Will be good to link up with you again @DiddlyDodds. Colin will keep our 'bike watch' seats warm for this intrepid trio!


----------



## mythste (7 Feb 2017)

nickyboy said:


> You're on the list...
> 
> The date is fixed. That's that. It's May 13.
> 
> Regarding routes there is the flatter or hillier versions. It's entirely up to each individual to decide which they prefer. The one thing I would say is that if we are unlucky enough to get a strong headwind on the day, the hillier option is much more exposed than the flatter one (*I'm sure last year's participants will remember fondly slogging past the golf course up there*). The two routes rejoin around Prestatyn from where it's seaside cycling at its best....sea, sand (mainly on the cyclepath), tacky amusement arcades, static caravan parks and a slight chance of a headwind as we go SW to Llandudno



Remember? I still have nightmares.


----------



## Happypigfour (9 Feb 2017)

Good Day All. New member here. Looking forward to joining the ride as one of my targets this year is a 100miler. Done a 75 and regularly do 60's so hopefully I should be ok.


----------



## si_c (9 Feb 2017)

Happypigfour said:


> Good Day All. New member here. Looking forward to joining the ride as one of my targets this year is a 100miler. Done a 75 and regularly do 60's so hopefully I should be ok.


Probably one of the easiest centuries you could do. Very flat and good company.


----------



## nickyboy (9 Feb 2017)

Happypigfour said:


> Good Day All. New member here. Looking forward to joining the ride as one of my targets this year is a 100miler. Done a 75 and regularly do 60's so hopefully I should be ok.



Welcome. 100 miles in a day is always something of a challenge but it is a very pleasant and gentle route. I'm sure you'll be fine and the miles will roll by with the likes of me wittering on as we ride

I'll put you on the "Expressions of Interest" list in post#1


----------



## Jaykun85 (14 Feb 2017)

si_c said:


> Should do it. Plenty of stops along the way so quite an easy century. Especially if the wind is behind us. Like last year.


Last year i nearly died a couple of times climbing that mountain route  its a challenge though so i should attempt the 100  can get a train into Manchester to meet you all there


----------



## Freds Dad (14 Feb 2017)

Decision made. I'm driving to Llandudno on Friday afternoon to leave the car and I've booked a ticket back to Crewe for only £8 where the good lady will pick me up.

If anyone wants me to take any bags etc down and leave them in the car overnight then I'm happy to do that. You will of course have to get anything to me in Macclesfield.


----------



## SteCenturion (15 Feb 2017)

What is the meeting spot in Town @nickyboy ?

Just asking as I know a quiet area with $tarbucks, it's just across the bridge from Piccadilly Station Approach (between the 3 new-ish office blocks) one of which is my HQ.

Happy to meet anywhere, just a thought.


----------



## SteCenturion (15 Feb 2017)

Happypigfour said:


> Good Day All. New member here. Looking forward to joining the ride as one of my targets this year is a 100miler. Done a 75 and regularly do 60's so hopefully I should be ok.


Where are you based @Happypigfour ? If you don't mind my asking.


----------



## nickyboy (15 Feb 2017)

SteCenturion said:


> What is the meeting spot in Town @nickyboy ?
> 
> Just asking as I know a quiet area with $tarbucks, it's just across the bridge from Piccadilly Station Approach (between the 3 new-ish office blocks) one of which is my HQ.
> 
> Happy to meet anywhere, just a thought.



Meet up point is same as previous years so as to minimise confusion.

It is directly in front of the main entrance to Piccadilly train station. Pretty quiet at 8am Saturday


----------



## SteCenturion (15 Feb 2017)

Cheers @nickyboy


----------



## Freds Dad (17 Feb 2017)

Cheap train have been released for 13th May.

Llandudno Junction to Crewe example.

https://www.thetrainline.com/buytic...5/17/19/00/Leave After//////Leave After/1/0//


----------



## nickyboy (17 Feb 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> Cheap train have been released for 13th May.
> 
> Llandudno Junction to Crewe example.
> 
> https://www.thetrainline.com/buytickets/combinedmatrix.aspx?Command=TimeTable#Journey/LLANDUDNO JUNCTION/CREWE/13/05/17/19/00/Leave After//////Leave After/1/0//



@Freds Dad thanks for the notification. They are up for the Sunday as well

Regarding booking bike spaces I seem to remember that they only open up a week or so after the Advance tickets, although I may be mistaken. In any case here is the Arriva Wales contact

https://www.arrivatrainswales.co.uk/Bicycles/

As previously mentioned, they officially have 2 bike spaces per train. However, I have been on several trains from Llandudno with probably a dozen bikes on it. The staff are cool about this providing you don't block access on the train.


----------



## SpuddyJones (19 Feb 2017)

Hi Nicky, 

Please include me in the list - I am interested in doing this. I would probably drop my car off the night before in Llandudno and get the train back home so I can drive back after the ride. Would probably be able to bring one or two folks back with me if anyone wants a lift back to Manchester.


----------



## Freds Dad (19 Feb 2017)

SpuddyJones said:


> Hi Nicky,
> 
> Please include me in the list - I am interested in doing this. I would probably drop my car off the night before in Llandudno and get the train back home so I can drive back after the ride. Would probably be able to bring one or two folks back with me if anyone wants a lift back to Manchester.



If you are getting train back in Friday evening I would buy your ticket now before the price goes up. Its currently £13.50 from Llandudno Junction to Manchester.


----------



## wanda2010 (19 Feb 2017)

Just rang Virgin to book a seat and bike spot and was told it's too early to book for the bike. Have to call after next week to try again. How is it possible to book seats but not bike spots with 12 weeks' notice?


----------



## ColinJ (19 Feb 2017)

Littgull and I are booked on one of the evening trains.


----------



## nickyboy (19 Feb 2017)

wanda2010 said:


> Just rang Virgin to book a seat and bike spot and was told it's too early to book for the bike. Have to call after next week to try again. How is it possible to book seats but not bike spots with 12 weeks' notice?



I know, it's crackers. Seems the Advance seats open up @ 13 weeks but bike spaces @ 12 weeks. Maybe Wales operates a different calendar?


----------



## gavroche (19 Feb 2017)

According to the Expression of Interest, there will be a 30 strong peloton arriving in Llandudno. Should we organise a police escort and close the roads as well?


----------



## si_c (20 Feb 2017)

Dunno about closing the roads, but might be worth letting the chippy know, lest they run out of fish.


----------



## mike3121 (28 Feb 2017)

Its all gone quiet


----------



## nickyboy (28 Feb 2017)

mike3121 said:


> Its all gone quiet



Don't worry Mike, I'll be there...even if it's just you and me

30 Expressions and the usual attrition rate will mean about 15 on the day which is fine but will be fewer than previous editions. Hopefully some more will sign up in the coming weeks

BTW, I think the bike space reservations should have opened up by now if folk haven't booked. As I keep droning on, however, I wouldn't worry about not getting on your desired train even if the two official spaces have gone.


----------



## Freds Dad (28 Feb 2017)

I'll be there on the 13th. I'm taking the car to Llandudno on the 12th and getting the train back so I have transport home after the ride. I've also booked my train ticket from Macclesfield to Manchester on the 13th and also reseved a bike space.
I just need to up my mileage so I'm ready for 100 miles but I'm sure I'll be fine


----------



## si_c (1 Mar 2017)

Guess it's all quiet as nothing much extra to add in just yet  I'm pretty much probably a maybe definite. Mrs C has said I'm all good, so that's my only real stumbling block, short of something unexpected showing up, well unexpectedly.

One question, how are people planning on heading back? Not decided whether I'm staying over yet, in which case I'll ride back Sunday as last year or if not, then either riding back same night or getting the train.


----------



## doughnut (1 Mar 2017)

I'm still a definite. Hotel booked. 

And I am spending my evenings waxing the front of my going-out T-shirt so anything that drops out of the kebab wont stick this time.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Mar 2017)

si_c said:


> Guess it's all quiet as nothing much extra to add in just yet  I'm pretty much probably a maybe definite. Mrs C has said I'm all good, so that's my only real stumbling block, short of something unexpected showing up, well unexpectedly.
> 
> One question, how are people planning on heading back? Not decided whether I'm staying over yet, in which case I'll ride back Sunday as last year or if not, then either riding back same night or getting the train.



I'm stopping over (obvs) but I'm not riding back this year. It was 190km to Glossop on the Sunday and was a bit much after 160km to Llandudno on the Saturday.

So I'm going for a ride in N Wales on the Sunday morning and then train back to Manchester sometime in the afternoon

Of course if it's hosing down Sunday I'll hang out in 'Spoons with all the other reprobates and wait for my pm train


----------



## Kestevan (1 Mar 2017)

Well I'm still in.

May have to train it back on the Saturday night, as Mrs Kes has undergone more leg surgery and is back in a cast and may not be driving by then...

Very inconsiderate of her not to be available as taxi driver...


----------



## Crackle (1 Mar 2017)

You'll all be pleased to know that they are demolishing Colwyn Bay pier, considerably enhancing the arrival into Rhos On sea. Rumours that Rhyl is next are simply cruel.

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/liverpool-news/demolition-colwyn-bay-pier-begins-12675464


----------



## nickyboy (1 Mar 2017)

Crackle said:


> You'll all be pleased to know that they are demolishing Colwyn Bay pier, considerably enhancing the arrival into Rhos On sea. Rumours that Rhyl is next are simply cruel.
> 
> http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/liverpool-news/demolition-colwyn-bay-pier-begins-12675464



I can't understand what you've got against Rhyl

On our ride you get the charming revetment section on the approach. Then if you're not too late you get the Bike Hut at the other end of the town.

The bit in the middle.....just point the bike in the right direction and close your eyes


----------



## Crackle (1 Mar 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I can't understand what you've got against Rhyl


Me nothing: I loved Rhyl. It was the scene of all my boyhood holibobs. It's @theclaud who's hard on Rhyl and the causes of Rhyl. Mind you, they might be knocking down the sun centre this year, so that'll make up for missing out on the burnt out pier.


----------



## fossyant (1 Mar 2017)

The new shopping centre should also be close to completion (near the blue bridge).


----------



## nickyboy (1 Mar 2017)

fossyant said:


> The new shopping centre should also be close to completion (near the blue bridge).



The more I hear about Rhyl, the more it sounds like it's becoming _the_ destination on the N Wales Riviera

Maybe in subsequent years we can curtail the ride at Rhyl and enjoy its environs instead of Llandudno


----------



## fossyant (1 Mar 2017)

nickyboy said:


> The more I hear about Rhyl, the more it sounds like it's becoming _the_ destination on the N Wales Riviera
> 
> Maybe in subsequent years we can curtail the ride at Rhyl and enjoy its environs instead of Llandudno


It will take a long time. Prestatyn is much nicer.


----------



## Crackle (1 Mar 2017)

Of course Press dat in is the subject of an old Goons joke, the answer to which is, you leave dat alone. Which always used to annoy an ex colleague of mine, who had a caravan in Prestatyn. I never tired of asking him where he was going at the weekend.


----------



## Kestevan (1 Mar 2017)

fossyant said:


> It will take a long time. Prestatyn is much nicer.


Although to be fair Alleppo is also much nicer than Rhyl, and probably safer on a Saturday night too.


----------



## theclaud (1 Mar 2017)

Crackle said:


> It's @theclaud who's hard on Rhyl and the causes of Rhyl.


Too right.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Mar 2017)

theclaud said:


> Too right.



Is it the thought of cycling through Rhyl that's preventing you Expressing Interest?

I may allow a slight inland diversion (but just for you, mind) if it's a dealbreaker


----------



## theclaud (1 Mar 2017)

nickyboy said:


> *Is it the thought of cycling through Rhyl that's preventing you Expressing Interest?*
> 
> I may allow a slight inland diversion (but just for you, mind) if it's a dealbreaker



No it's the fact that I barely know what I'm doing next Monday, let alone in May. I'm slightly in awe of people who plan things months ahead. Either that or I hate them because they make everything expensive by the time normal people get around to buying it. I haven't ruled myself out.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Mar 2017)

theclaud said:


> No it's the fact that I barely know what I'm doing next Monday, let alone in May. I'm slightly in awe of people who plan things months ahead. Either that or I hate them because they make everything expensive by the time normal people get around to buying it. I haven't ruled myself out.



Well I've got to go as I'm running the ride so perhaps I can be excused my Freddy Pontin "book early" ?


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jhvw-eeUYH8


----------



## theclaud (1 Mar 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Well I've got to go as I'm running the ride so perhaps I can be excused my Freddy Pontin "book early" ?
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jhvw-eeUYH8



Wey-hey! Goin' Pontinental in Rhyl!


----------



## DiddlyDodds (2 Mar 2017)

You have just reminded me to get the train booked.


----------



## mike3121 (2 Mar 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Maybe in subsequent years we can curtail the ride at Rhyl and enjoy its environs instead of Llandudno



That would save us from that HILL entering LLandudno


----------



## gavroche (2 Mar 2017)

mike3121 said:


> That would save us from that HILL entering LLandudno


It can be avoided with a slight detour that would take you to the other side of Llandudno, where Asda is.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Mar 2017)

gavroche said:


> It can be avoided with a slight detour that would take you to the other side of Llandudno, where Asda is.



Oi !!!

My ride...my route


----------



## gavroche (2 Mar 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Oi !!!
> 
> My ride...my route


Sorry, just thinking of tired legs.  In any case, that HILL is only 200/300 metres long and only 10%, just a sprint for you people.


----------



## theclaud (2 Mar 2017)

gavroche said:


> It can be avoided with a slight detour that would take you to the other side of Llandudno, where Asda is.





nickyboy said:


> Oi !!!
> 
> My ride...my route



Sorry Nick, but the genie is out of the bottle!


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2017)

I have just doublechecked every climb on the hilliest variation of the route and I reckon I might just about be able to get up all of them on my singlespeed bike, provided there is not a significant headwind on the steeper ones. If I have to get off and walk it should only be for a hundred metres or so here and there.

It will be nice to have somewhere quiet and scenic to ride it for a change. I do most of my riding on it up and down the fairly busy A646 and A6033 in the local valleys.


----------



## fossyant (3 Mar 2017)

Crackle said:


> Of course Press dat in is the subject of an old Goons joke, the answer to which is, you leave dat alone. Which always used to annoy an ex colleague of mine, who had a caravan in Prestatyn. I never tired of asking him where he was going at the weekend.



We have a Caravan in "Press that in" - OK Gronant..... just down the road..


----------



## nickyboy (3 Mar 2017)

theclaud said:


> Sorry Nick, but the genie is out of the bottle!
> 
> View attachment 340587



Every time I see that photo I laugh. I think your group was the only one to notice the sign as it wasn't even illuminated when everyone else passed by hours earlier


----------



## nickyboy (3 Mar 2017)

fossyant said:


> We have a Caravan in "Press that in" - OK Gronant..... just down the road..



Can we put you down for a few miles Fossy?

Or at the very least you can stand by the road in Gronant with hot drinks and snacks in the "feed zone"


----------



## gavroche (3 Mar 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I have just doublechecked every climb on the hilliest variation of the route and I reckon I might just about be able to get up all of them on my singlespeed bike, provided there is not a significant headwind on the steeper ones. If I have to get off and walk it should only be for a hundred metres or so here and there.
> 
> It will be nice to have somewhere quiet and scenic to ride it for a change. I do most of my riding on it up and down the fairly busy A646 and A6033 in the local valleys.


Just out of interest, what's the gearing on a single speed bike?


----------



## nickyboy (3 Mar 2017)

gavroche said:


> Just out of interest, what's the gearing on a single speed bike?



The answer is....not easy enough to get up that nasty short hill on the coastal path about 5 miles before Llandudno. Colin's walking up that one for sure

I've got a feeling that the steep 200m ramp out of Flint may be a challenge too far too


----------



## si_c (3 Mar 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Can we put you down for a few miles Fossy?
> 
> Or at the very least you can stand by the road in Gronant with hot drinks and snacks in the "feed zone"



I'm sure he can join us for the trundle down the front to the hub. If last year's effort is anything to go by, we'll have trouble keeping up with him anyway.


----------



## Crackle (3 Mar 2017)

fossyant said:


> We have a Caravan in "Press that in" - OK Gronant..... just down the road..


So, were are you going to this weekend, Fossy?


----------



## mythste (3 Mar 2017)

nickyboy said:


> The answer is....not easy enough to get up that nasty short hill on the coastal path about 5 miles before Llandudno. Colin's walking up that one for sure
> 
> I've got a feeling that the steep 200m ramp out of Flint may be a challenge too far too



I've done those sea front ramps since we last rode that way with about 25kg of camping gear, the trick is to hit them fast enough to break the worst of it!


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2017)

gavroche said:


> Just out of interest, what's the gearing on a single speed bike?


52/19, which I make about 75 inches? It is a bit hard on climbs but it is perfect for flatter roads at 15-20 mph.



nickyboy said:


> The answer is....not easy enough to get up that nasty short hill on the coastal path about 5 miles before Llandudno. Colin's walking up that one for sure


I know I can do 7% because I can get up the steeper middle part of the Cragg Vale climb on the bike and that is 7-8% for a couple of hundred metres. I think much steeper than that or more than (say) 300 metres at that gradient would start to be a bit much.

I never quite go to my limit on the bike because I am a bit nervous about standing up and using maximum effort in that gear - I saw one of my friends explode a chain on that Cragg Vale ramp doing something similar! ***



nickyboy said:


> I've got a feeling that the steep 200m ramp out of Flint may be a challenge too far too


I was thinking of doing your original hilly route and if so I would be climbing up before Flint.

I looked at every hill on that original route and I think that some of them touch 10% for a short distance. If I could get a run at the steeper bits then I might make it up them but realistically I will probably end up walking the bike for a total of a mile or so on the ride. That wouldn't be too bad. I wouldn't ride the singlespeed if I were going to be spending hours walking up very long hills.



*** That reminds me - I was thinking about buying a stronger chain for the singlespeed to put my mind at rest. I'll order one ASAP! PS Hmm ... Sheldon Brown reckons that sticking with standard chains is the best bet for such converted bikes. Oh, maybe I will just carry extra master links and a length of spare chain. (Obviously, unlike on multigeared bikes, on singlespeed one does not have the option of just shortening a broken chain. It needs to be restored to its original length.)


----------



## si_c (3 Mar 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Stuff


There's a section of last years hilly route on Kelsterton lane which is stupid steep for a section, first time I did it I was on a 42-28 low gear and I remember feeling like my head was about to explode. Having said that I was far less fit then than now. The pre-Flint route is nice, but tbh if it were me I would stick with this years run, it looks a bit more interesting, although I prefer heading to Dyserth and then into Rhyll directly rather than going through Prestatyn first, but that's just me.

The point on the front that @nickyboy and others have alluded to is around Rhos between Rhyll and Llandudno, on the coastal path, you ride along comfortable on a completely flat road, then it is about 15% for about 25m and then downhill again, if you have built enough speed on the flat then you should be ok, but tbh, on the single speed I'd just walk it, saves falling off. I recall that I was swearing vociferously about both the unexpectedness and steepness of it last year.


----------



## mythste (3 Mar 2017)

si_c said:


> There's a section of last years hilly route on Kelsterton lane which is stupid steep for a section, first time I did it I was on a 42-28 low gear and I remember feeling like my head was about to explode. Having said that I was far less fit then than now. The pre-Flint route is nice, but tbh if it were me I would stick with this years run, it looks a bit more interesting, although I prefer heading to Dyserth and then into Rhyll directly rather than going through Prestatyn first, but that's just me.
> 
> The point on the front that @nickyboy and others have alluded to is around Rhos between Rhyll and Llandudno, on the coastal path, you ride along comfortable on a completely flat road, then it is about 15% for about 25m and then downhill again, if you have built enough speed on the flat then you should be ok, but tbh, on the single speed I'd just walk it, saves falling off. I recall that I was swearing vociferously about both the unexpectedness and steepness of it last year.



And the idea of building up anything resembling speed in that headwind was pretty optimistic!


----------



## si_c (3 Mar 2017)

mythste said:


> And the idea of building up anything resembling speed in that headwind was pretty optimistic!



Tell me about it. I'd like to be optimistic about the possibility of a tailwind on the way in, but unfortunately experience tells me it's not likely.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2017)

si_c said:


> There's a section of last years hilly route on Kelsterton lane which is stupid steep for a section, first time I did it I was on a 42-28 low gear and I remember feeling like my head was about to explode. Having said that I was far less fit then than now. The pre-Flint route is nice, but tbh if it were me I would stick with this years run, it looks a bit more interesting, although I prefer heading to Dyserth and then into Rhyll directly rather than going through Prestatyn first, but that's just me.


I'll consult with @Littgull and any other hill-fanciers who may take the detour with us. I'll probably put 2 or 3 variations on my GPS in case we change our minds on the day because of the weather, or for some other reason.



si_c said:


> The point on the front that @nickyboy and others have alluded to is around Rhos between Rhyll and Llandudno, on the coastal path, you ride along comfortable on a completely flat road, then it is about 15% for about 25m and then downhill again, if you have built enough speed on the flat then you should be ok, but tbh, on the single speed I'd just walk it, saves falling off. I recall that I was swearing vociferously about both the unexpectedness and steepness of it last year.


It is hard to reliably spot very small climbs like that on my elevation profiles. It only takes the route plotted to be a few metres either side of the road and the indicated elevation can be way off. Some of the roads here can be next to sheer drops so a 5 metre lateral error could produce a 50+ metre vertical error! I always see a significant climb on the elevation plots featuring the A646 between Hebden Bridge and Mytholmroyd but that does not exist. The road is cut very close to a steep hillside and the OS map probably shows it a few metres away from where it actually is to have room to show the adjacent Rochdale canal and River Calder.

I would be chuffed to do the whole ride without having to walk but I might as well accept that it isn't going to happen and then I won't feel disappointed when I have to do my emergency dismounts. I might choose to walk up a climb early in the ride to remove any lingering reason for thrashing myself on something steeper later on.


----------



## si_c (3 Mar 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I'll consult with @Littgull and any other hill-fanciers who may take the detour with us. I'll probably put 2 or 3 variations on my GPS in case we change our minds on the day because of the weather, or for some other reason.
> 
> 
> It is hard to reliably spot very small climbs like that on my elevation profiles. It only takes the route plotted to be a few metres either side of the road and the indicated elevation can be way off. Some of the roads here can be next to sheer drops so a 5 metre lateral error could produce a 50+ metre vertical error! I always see a significant climb on the elevation plots featuring the A646 between Hebden Bridge and Mytholmroyd but that does not exist. The road is cut very close to a steep hillside and the OS map probably shows it a few metres away from where it actually is to have room to show the adjacent Rochdale canal and River Calder.
> ...


I'd go with the expectation that you will walk for at least a short section here and there, Little Orme springs to mind, as I struggled quite a bit to get up there last year, partly due to my lack of hill conditioning and partly due to the fact I was pretty spent after tackling that headwind for 25 odd miles.

I'm leaning towards hillier is better for this ride, but equally I don't want to be on my own doing the hillier route, as I can head out to do it any time so I'll see who I'm with on the day to decide which route to do.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Mar 2017)

si_c said:


> I'd go with the expectation that you will walk for at least a short section here and there, Little Orme springs to mind, as I struggled quite a bit to get up there last year, partly due to my lack of hill conditioning and partly due to the fact I was pretty spent after tackling that headwind for 25 odd miles.
> 
> I'm leaning towards hillier is better for this ride, but equally I don't want to be on my own doing the hillier route, as I can head out to do it any time so I'll see who I'm with on the day to decide which route to do.



I will be doing the 2017 Hillier route

It's better than the 2016 Hilly route. Admittedly you have to put up with a mile or so of busy road before you get to Flint that you didn't in 2016. But in return you get a considerably nicer climb (if folk remember from 2016 there was Kelderstone Lane then another tough climb with the cattle grid at the top).

I've no problem if participants want to freestyle it and do the 2016 Hilly route despite it not being officially on offer in 2017. But I will be doing the 2017 Hilly route


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2017)

Ah, well I do like the sound of that so I'll join you for the 2017 version then. I'm sure that Littgull will as well.


----------



## si_c (3 Mar 2017)

Well that was easily settled. My suggestion would be to try and do as we did last year, which was leave Eureka as a reasonable sized group, and then split in flint, would be easier navigating the dual carriageway in a larger group. It's not a bad road, but I can easily see why some would be uncomfortable.

Edit: plus the hilly/flat groups can run together then.


----------



## gavroche (3 Mar 2017)

That very short section is in Pensarn. It is less than 50 metres long but when you approach it, it looks like a wall! Many people walk it, enough young ones. When I get to the top, I am completely knackered but then, I am not as fit as you , youngsters.I look forward to seeing how you tackle it and how fast.
Even arriving at speed at the bottom doesn't take you up very far, believe me.


----------



## si_c (3 Mar 2017)

gavroche said:


> That very short section is in Pensarn. It is less than 50 metres long but when you approach it, it looks like a wall! Many people walk it, enough young ones. When I get to the top, I am completely knackered but then, I am not as fit as you , youngsters.I look forward to seeing how you tackle it and how fast.
> Even arriving at speed at the bottom doesn't take you up very far, believe me.


Sounds about how I remember it. I was really not happy, and that was with a 34/30 gear. This year I'll hopefully be rocking a 32/34, so much lower


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2017)

gavroche said:


> That very short section is in Pensarn. It is less than 50 metres long but when you approach it, it looks like a wall! Many people walk it, enough young ones. When I get to the top, I am completely knackered but then, I am not as fit as you , youngsters.I look forward to seeing how you tackle it and how fast.
> Even arriving at speed at the bottom doesn't take you up very far, believe me.


I think I just found it ... Very easy to miss when you looking out for bigger climbs. It seems to go up about 13 metres in only 55 so roughly 23% - yes, I bet that IS a shock to the system!

Ha ha - I just checked some numbers ... even if I could put about 200 W into my singlespeed, I would only be climbing at about 3 km/hr and it would take me nearly 1 minute to do that tiny climb at a cadence of only 1 pedal rev per 6 seconds. A less scientific translation: _No Way, Man!_


----------



## gavroche (3 Mar 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I think I just found it ... Very easy to miss when you looking out for bigger climbs. It seems to go up about 13 metres in only 55 so roughly 23% - yes, I bet that IS a shock to the system!
> 
> Ha ha - I just checked some numbers ... even if I could put about 200 W into my singlespeed, I would only be climbing at about 3 km/hr and it would take me nearly 1 minute to do that tiny climb at a cadence of only 1 pedal rev per 6 seconds. A less scientific translation: _No Way, Man!_


So I take it you are going to walk it? What about the one going into Llandudno at 10%? It is a bit longer and get steeper at the top.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2017)

gavroche said:


> So I take it you are going to walk it? What about the one going into Llandudno at 10%? It is a bit longer and get steeper at the top.


I wouldn't on my Cannondale, but on the s/s - yes!

I've just realised that I hadn't allowed for hitting the sharp climb at speed. My numbers were from a cold start. I'll try again and work out how fast I would have to be going at the bottom of the climb to be able to just get to the top. It would probably be something stupid like 80 km/hr ...

10% for a significant distance would kill my legs on 52/19 but it might just be possible for me.

I certainly will not be going anywhere near that Orme climb: laugh: (It's a pity because it is the sort of thing I like on low gears.)


----------



## gavroche (3 Mar 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I wouldn't on my Cannondale, but on the s/s - yes!
> 
> I've just realised that I hadn't allowed for hitting the sharp climb at speed. My numbers were from a cold start. I'll try again and work out how fast I would have to be going at the bottom of the climb to be able to just get to the top. It would probably be something stupid like 80 km/hr ...
> 
> ...


I wouldn't even dream of doing the Orme climb, it is a real killer and only fit for super fit riders or pros.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2017)

gavroche said:


> I wouldn't even dream of doing the Orme climb, it is a real killer and only fit for super fit riders or pros.


I have a 'magic' 28/30 grovelling gear on my Cannondale CAAD 5 ... 

Actually, I just checked that climb. It looks like it goes up 180 metres in 1.8 kms so an average of 10% but with a few ramps of about 15-16%. Definitely too hard for me without my low gears, but not too bad otherwise. I wouldn't be able to ride up it quickly but I wouldn't have a problem spinning my way up at a walking pace. 

You need to fit some lower gears to your bike!


----------



## Jaykun85 (12 Mar 2017)

there any long stay parking in llandudno .. as may take car up there to drive back when i survive the bike ride


----------



## mike3121 (12 Mar 2017)

Jaykun85 said:


> there any long stay parking in llandudno .. as may take car up there to drive back when i survive the bike ride



I would suggest parking a little outside Llandudno, you may be able to park for free that way


----------



## mike3121 (12 Mar 2017)

gavroche said:


> I wouldn't even dream of doing the Orme climb, it is a real killer and only fit for super fit riders or pros.



I have been up the Orme a few times.
Oh wait a minute I was in my car


----------



## nickyboy (12 Mar 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I have a 'magic' 28/30 grovelling gear on my Cannondale CAAD 5 ...
> 
> Actually, I just checked that climb. It looks like it goes up 180 metres in 1.8 kms so an average of 10% but with a few ramps of about 15-16%. Definitely too hard for me without my low gears, but not too bad otherwise. I wouldn't be able to ride up it quickly but I wouldn't have a problem spinning my way up at a walking pace.
> 
> You need to fit some lower gears to your bike!



The Orme climb from the chip shop is extremely tough with extended stretches 20+%. It would be a struggle with my easiest 34/27. No way Ill be trying....particularly after a large haddock


----------



## si_c (12 Mar 2017)

nickyboy said:


> The Orme climb from the chip shop is extremely tough with extended stretches 20+%. It would be a struggle with my easiest 34/27. No way Ill be trying....particularly after a large haddock



Do it before then. Earn that fish and chips!


----------



## Freds Dad (12 Mar 2017)

Jaykun85 said:


> there any long stay parking in llandudno .. as may take car up there to drive back when i survive the bike ride



I'm taking the car down on Friday afternoon and getting the train back from Llandudno Junction. Two days parking there is £8 which seems reasonable.


----------



## gavroche (12 Mar 2017)

mike3121 said:


> I would suggest parking a little outside Llandudno, you may be able to park for free that way


Some roads in West Shore are free with no time restrictions, about 1 mile from tram station.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (12 Mar 2017)

I parked on Abbey Road last year , plenty of room and no parking restrictions unless your turn up in a bus (restriction on parking a bus !)


----------



## Freds Dad (12 Mar 2017)

Where is the final meeting place of the ride as this may have some bearing on where to park?


----------



## si_c (12 Mar 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> Where is the final meeting place of the ride as this may have some bearing on where to park?


Outside Piccadilly station by Gregg's. Same as last year.


----------



## Freds Dad (13 Mar 2017)

si_c said:


> Outside Piccadilly station by Gregg's. Same as last year.



Sorry I meant in Llandudno.


----------



## si_c (13 Mar 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> Sorry I meant in Llandudno.


Tram Way fish and chips, by the tram station at the bottom of the Orme.


----------



## nickyboy (13 Mar 2017)

There is obviously a theme developing here....meet up point....Greggs, Piccadilly. Finish point....fish and chips, Llandudno

This is a fast food day out with a bit of cycling inbetween

....and that bakery does a mean sausage roll at the 25 mile mark too


----------



## si_c (13 Mar 2017)

nickyboy said:


> ....and that bakery does a mean sausage roll at the 25 mile mark too


Not to mention cake. At both intermediate stops.


----------



## doughnut (13 Mar 2017)

At some point during the day I always end up with a kebab. How does that happen?
This year its going to be different, when I say no kebab I mean no kebab!


And when I say no kebab, then I mean can I have extra chilli sauce.


----------



## Buck (13 Mar 2017)

Me and the man Gil are still hoping to make this. (Might be AN Other as well but yet to confirm)

Just trying to shuffle some other diary stuff to make it work!

Are most staying at Travelodge/Premier Inn on the Saturday night?


----------



## nickyboy (13 Mar 2017)

Buck said:


> Me and the man Gil are still hoping to make this. (Might be AN Other as well but yet to confirm)
> 
> Just trying to shuffle some other diary stuff to make it work!
> 
> Are most staying at Travelodge/Premier Inn on the Saturday night?



That's where I'm staying but I remember upthread someone said the demand-based pricing had increased. Must be all the CCers. Having said that there are plenty of other options for accommodation.


----------



## si_c (13 Mar 2017)

I checked a couple of weeks ago, and the price was around £90 for the night for the one in the town centre, I can't really justify that at the moment, so I reckon I'm either getting the train or riding back, depends how I feel on the day.


----------



## nickyboy (13 Mar 2017)

si_c said:


> I checked a couple of weeks ago, and the price was around £90 for the night for the one in the town centre, I can't really justify that at the moment, so I reckon I'm either getting the train or riding back, depends how I feel on the day.



Airbnb showing plenty of places much cheaper than that. Search on TripAdvisor pulled up quite a few too


----------



## ColinJ (13 Mar 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Airbnb showing plenty of places much cheaper than that.


But remember - no pop-up CycleChat parties!


----------



## si_c (13 Mar 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Airbnb showing plenty of places much cheaper than that. Search on TripAdvisor pulled up quite a few too


I'll have a look thanks, I'm proper skint atm though (work contract ended unexpectedly at the beginning of december, only got a new job part way through feb) so it may have to wait before I book, that's one of the reasons I was thinking of riding home after.


----------



## tommaguzzi (21 Mar 2017)

Nicky i am booked into the Whitehouse hotel on the promenade in a saddo single room for £35 no brekkie. But that's in wetherspoons anyway!
My back is still no right and i haven't been out much but i am trying to get some miles in now and should be ok for this one.
So i guess that's a commitment from me. Looking forward to it now.


----------



## Cupotea (23 Mar 2017)

Hi all,

I'm a long time lurker and secret snaffler of CC wisdom but this has made me discard anonymity. If no one objects to outsiders attending, a friend and I would love to join this. I rode the FNRttC from Manchester to Morecambe in 2015 and thoroughly enjoyed it. I hope this has a similar vibe.

Pete


----------



## nickyboy (24 Mar 2017)

Cupotea said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a long time lurker and secret snaffler of CC wisdom but this has made me discard anonymity. If no one objects to outsiders attending, a friend and I would love to join this. I rode the FNRttC from Manchester to Morecambe in 2015 and thoroughly enjoyed it. I hope this has a similar vibe.
> 
> Pete


You and your friend are very welcome on the ride. I'm not a Friday night rider so can't say if the vibe is exactly the same but it's very relaxed and everyone seems to enjoy it (unless there is a headwind on the coastal bit then you can't hear yourself think for the sound of complaining,). I'll pop you plus1 on the "expressions of interest" in post #1


----------



## Happypigfour (24 Mar 2017)

SteCenturion said:


> Where are you based @Happypigfour ? If you don't mind my asking.


Hiya Ste. I'm in Sunny Westhoughton near Bolton. Sorry for the delay in answering!


----------



## tommaguzzi (24 Mar 2017)

Cupotea, there are no "outsiders" here, this is just a group of folk that sometimes chat on here and meet up once or twice a year for a big ride out and some craic in wetherspoons afterward.
I turned up on my own last year and was made very welcome.


----------



## si_c (25 Mar 2017)

tommaguzzi said:


> Cupotea, there are no "outsiders" here, this is just a group of folk that sometimes chat on here and meet up once or twice a year for a big ride out and some craic in wetherspoons afterward.
> I turned up on my own last year and was made very welcome.



Same here, turned up on my own, met another CCer on the train. Nice people generally.


----------



## Cupotea (26 Mar 2017)

Thank you all. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Leaway2 (27 Mar 2017)

si_c said:


> generally.


----------



## Cupotea (27 Mar 2017)

nickyboy said:


> ....and that bakery does a mean sausage roll at the 25 mile mark too



Denvonshire Bakery is about 2 miles from where I live. I can highly recommend the Cornish roll.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Mar 2017)

Leaway2 said:


>



I did notice that but, as ride organiser, I thought I'd better not mention it. Wonder who he could mean? Maybe it's me?


----------



## mythste (27 Mar 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I did notice that but, as ride organiser, I thought I'd better not mention it. Wonder who he could mean? Maybe it's me?



I was pretty grumpy over the last 15...


----------



## si_c (27 Mar 2017)

mythste said:


> I was pretty grumpy over the last 15...



I think everyone was  I just remember looking at @doughnut and thinking to myself, at least it's not just me.


----------



## mythste (27 Mar 2017)

si_c said:


> I think everyone was  I just remember looking at @doughnut and thinking to myself, at least it's not just me.



Didn't you bugger your garmin fixing a flat on that last stretch as well? will you be riding that lovely pug again this year?


----------



## si_c (27 Mar 2017)

mythste said:


> Didn't you bugger your garmin fixing a flat on that last stretch as well? will you be riding that lovely pug again this year?


Yes and no. The gps still has a cracked screen as i keep forgetting to get it fixed. No I won't be riding the Pug for the simple reason that the rear drive side chain stay has snapped. I'm going to get it fixed at some point, but not had the time or money to get it done properly, as I'll need a respray too and enameling isn't cheap.


----------



## Andrew Br (27 Mar 2017)

Cupotea said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a long time lurker and secret snaffler of CC wisdom but this has made me discard anonymity. If no one objects to outsiders attending, a friend and I would love to join this. I rode the FNRttC from Manchester to Morecambe in 2015 and thoroughly enjoyed it. I hope this has a similar vibe.
> 
> Pete


 
There's a very similar vibe Pete.
The differences are that it's not dark (Really Sherlock ?) and the group is bigger so it splits up more than a FNRttC. That said, you'll almost certainly find yourself riding in a group of like minded souls so it'll be great.
nickyboy's light touch organisation works really well.
I'd love to ride again this year but my shifts don't allow it.

Have you seen that there's a Manchester-Morecambe FNRttC on 4th August this year ?


----------



## Cupotea (28 Mar 2017)

Andrew Br said:


> Have you seen that there's a Manchester-Morecambe FNRttC on 4th August this year ?



Hey Andrew. I'll be there! I've roped in one other already but I've been waiting on another friend to confirm before signing up. I hope it's a bit warmer than 2015.


----------



## nickyboy (28 Mar 2017)

Andrew Br said:


> There's a very similar vibe Pete.
> The differences are that it's not dark (Really Sherlock ?) and the group is bigger so it splits up more than a FNRttC. That said, you'll almost certainly find yourself riding in a group of like minded souls so it'll be great.
> nickyboy's light touch organisation works really well.
> I'd love to ride again this year but my shifts don't allow it.
> ...



Yes, the way I try to run it is we all stick together as a large group until at least the Weaverham stop which is about 25 miles. After that we tend to drift into smaller groups for the run to Eureka café. That works well as it staggers the arrival and thus the food ordering. Everyone eats at differing paces so folk tend to leave Eureka in small groups. It also depends on whether you intend to do the flat or hilly versions after Eureka.

We all (well pretty much all) then regroup at the Fish & Chips where we say our goodbyes to those heading home and the rest of us repair to the pub for the evening

@Andrew Br thanks for the nice comment re organisation. It's a group ride so necessarily there is a bit of cajoling to keep everyone together but it's supposed to be fun so I'm relaxed if folk want to do bits of the ride, ride fast, ride slow etc etc. All I ever ask is the faster riders look out for slower riders in case they need a bit of help


----------



## GuyBoden (30 Mar 2017)

@nickyboy Is there a downloadable GPS file for this ride route?

Thanks
Guy


----------



## nickyboy (30 Mar 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> @nickyboy Is there a downloadable GPS file for this ride route?
> 
> Thanks
> Guy



I usually publish the final, final route GPS a bit nearer the date in case there are problems like road closures or whatever.

Here are the draft routes (there are two...flatter and hiller). But bear in mind these may change slightly so are indicative at this stage

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/18498304

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/18472318


----------



## nickyboy (30 Mar 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> @nickyboy Is there a downloadable GPS file for this ride route?
> 
> Thanks
> Guy



@GuyBoden 

I should have asked....are you thinking of joining the ride? If you are I'll stick you on the "Expressions of Interest" list on post#1


----------



## si_c (30 Mar 2017)

Just as an FYI for those who may be interested, over the easter weekend I'm likely to go for a decent sized ride if I can, so I'm thinking to do the second part of the hillier route from Eureka onwards, heading back along the flatter route. It's more or less the same as my regular fair weather loop, stopping for lunch at the Hub. From where I live the whole loop is around 170km, as I don't actually pass by Eureka on the way out, I go through Chester on the Greenway.

If anyone is interested in joining me they are more than welcome just let me know, it's most likely to be the Friday.


----------



## Leaway2 (30 Mar 2017)

*WILL WE BE GOING THROUGH GREAT BUDWORTH?*

http://road.cc/content/news/196988-...warns-dangerous-sweary-and-urinating-cyclists


----------



## nickyboy (30 Mar 2017)

si_c said:


> Just as an FYI for those who may be interested, over the easter weekend I'm likely to go for a decent sized ride if I can, so I'm thinking to do the second part of the hillier route from Eureka onwards, heading back along the flatter route. It's more or less the same as my regular fair weather loop, stopping for lunch at the Hub. From where I live the whole loop is around 170km, as I don't actually pass by Eureka on the way out, I go through Chester on the Greenway.
> 
> If anyone is interested in joining me they are more than welcome just let me know, it's most likely to be the Friday.



Good stuff. I'm away I'm afraid but I will also be doing a reccy of the hillier bit as it isn't quite the same as last year but I will do it some other day. Please let me know what you think in any case


----------



## nickyboy (30 Mar 2017)

Leaway2 said:


> *WILL WE BE GOING THROUGH GREAT BUDWORTH?*
> 
> http://road.cc/content/news/196988-...warns-dangerous-sweary-and-urinating-cyclists



Yes we will.....so if you stop for a slash you're on your f***ing own regarding the consequences


----------



## GuyBoden (30 Mar 2017)

nickyboy said:


> @GuyBoden
> 
> I should have asked....are you thinking of joining the ride? If you are I'll stick you on the "Expressions of Interest" list on post#1



It would be a nice ride, but alas, I'm on holiday.


----------



## Buck (1 Apr 2017)

@nickyboy 

Sorry if I've missed it but for those staying, what are you doing re a change of clothes/overnight bag? I don't fancy a rucksack for 100 miles and no panniers so was thinking I might have to send a parcel ahead!

PS at the minute it's looking like me and Gil and maybe his friend Nick on his new bike!


----------



## si_c (1 Apr 2017)

Buck said:


> @nickyboy
> 
> Sorry if I've missed it but for those staying, what are you doing re a change of clothes/overnight bag? I don't fancy a rucksack for 100 miles and no panniers so was thinking I might have to send a parcel ahead!
> 
> PS at the minute it's looking like me and Gil and maybe his friend Nick on his new bike!



Speak to @doughnut, I think Mrs Doughnut may be driving down and meeting there, in which case you may be able to persuade her to carry yours if you ask nicely. 

I carried a rucksack last year, if you have a good one you don't really notice it when riding, mine weighed about 8kg last year including full change of clothes, batteries, food, chargers and so on. I went a bit overboard tbh. @nickyboy carried some flipflops in his back pocket and I'm pretty sure that was it, so two extremes you can work towards!


----------



## doughnut (2 Apr 2017)

Buck said:


> Sorry if I've missed it but for those staying, what are you doing re a change of clothes/overnight bag? I don't fancy a rucksack for 100 miles and no panniers so was thinking I might have to send a parcel ahead!


Yes, Mrs doughnut will be driving from Piccadilly to Llandudno again this year, so if anyone has bags they want to sling in the boot of the car they are welcome. Closer to the time I will post about our arrangements but we usually park up in the short stay car park at Piccadilly for 15 mins just before the riders set off. She will be at the chip shop at the end of the ride to hand the bags back.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Apr 2017)

doughnut said:


> Yes, Mrs doughnut will be driving from Piccadilly to Llandudno again this year, so if anyone has bags they want to sling in the boot of the car they are welcome. Closer to the time I will post about our arrangements but we usually park up in the short stay car park at Piccadilly for 15 mins just before the riders set off. She will be at the chip shop at the end of the ride to hand the bags back.



Mrs Doughnut is the greatest!

I will definitely be availing myself of this. Bag drop off Saturday am, ride unfettered to Llandudno. Mrs D gives me back the bag. Next day I'll leave my bag at the Travelodge and go for another ride in N Wales (weather and hangover permitting) and then pick it up and train back to Manchester. Perfecto


----------



## Buck (3 Apr 2017)

doughnut said:


> Yes, Mrs doughnut will be driving from Piccadilly to Llandudno again this year, so if anyone has bags they want to sling in the boot of the car they are welcome. Closer to the time I will post about our arrangements but we usually park up in the short stay car park at Piccadilly for 15 mins just before the riders set off. She will be at the chip shop at the end of the ride to hand the bags back.



That's brilliant - thank you - I might have to buy you a kebab as a thank you! 

Thanks again


----------



## Cupotea (3 Apr 2017)

doughnut said:


> Yes, Mrs doughnut will be driving from Piccadilly to Llandudno again this year, so if anyone has bags they want to sling in the boot of the car they are welcome. Closer to the time I will post about our arrangements but we usually park up in the short stay car park at Piccadilly for 15 mins just before the riders set off. She will be at the chip shop at the end of the ride to hand the bags back.



If there is enough room I would be very grateful!


----------



## doughnut (3 Apr 2017)

Yes, sure - there is full boot of a Vauxhall Astra waiting for everyones stuff.


----------



## doughnut (3 Apr 2017)

Ah, that sounds wrong. When I say a full boot I mean an empty boot.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Apr 2017)

doughnut said:


> Ah, that sounds wrong. When I say a full boot I mean an empty boot.



I think Mrs D should get free drinks and kebabs for the night for this excellent service


----------



## Kestevan (3 Apr 2017)

May well have to take up Mrs Doughnuts kind offer too. 
Don't much fancy getting the late train back in sweaty lycra and SPDs


----------



## nickyboy (3 Apr 2017)

1 bag = payment in kind of 1 drink or 1 kebab

Sounds fair


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2017)

Kestevan said:


> May well have to take up Mrs Doughnuts kind offer too.
> Don't much fancy getting the late train back in sweaty lycra and SPDs


I'm going for the late train back, sweaty lycra and SPD approach ... 

(I reckon Mrs D will have had her fill of kebabs and drinks by the time that I arrive on my trusty singlespeed bike! )


----------



## doughnut (3 Apr 2017)

This is all bad news for me. Mrs D gets the kebab on her own, finds any bit of goodness in there (e.g. the rogue lettuce leaf that's less than 3 days old), then when she's had that she passes the rest to me with a quick "There's your half". Fast forward 8 hours and I wake up with a T-shirt so soaked in grease that you could make a crate of Molotov cocktails out of it, a very disturbed belly and a completely unsympathetic wife.


----------



## Bazzer (3 Apr 2017)

Bugger. Really sorry @nickyboy but looks like I shall have to withdraw my expression of interest. 
If there is a change in circumstance, I'll let you know nearer the time, but in terms of organsisation, PMs etc., you would be as well to consider me out.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2017)

Littgull and I have now booked our tickets back on the 19:42 train to Manchester.


----------



## Kestevan (6 Apr 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Littgull and I have now booked our tickets back on the 19:42 train to Manchester.



Lol...
Looks like we will be sharing a train back to Manchester. I'm booked on that train too.... it was the only one that gets me back to Huddersfield before Midnight.
Given that I recon it's a 6am start if I want to ride to the start I figured that made for a long enough day.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Apr 2017)

Kestevan said:


> Lol...
> Looks like we will be sharing a train back to Manchester. I'm booked on that train too.... it was the only one that gets me back to Huddersfield before Midnight.
> Given that I recon it's a 6am start if I want to ride to the start I figured that made for a long enough day.



Try not to nod off on the final train otherwise you'll be in Middlesbrough before you know it


----------



## tommaguzzi (11 Apr 2017)

I'll be on the 06.20 arriving at 07.30. i have 360 of the 500 miles i wanted in my legs already and i am going out again this afternoon.
I will confirm now that i agree to all Nicky's conditions and am looking forward to meeting you all once more. See you in Manchester.


----------



## nickyboy (11 Apr 2017)

tommaguzzi said:


> I'll be on the 06.20 arriving at 07.30. i have 360 of the 500 miles i wanted in my legs already and i am going out again this afternoon.
> I will confirm now that i agree to all Nicky's conditions and am looking forward to meeting you all once more. See you in Manchester.



I think I get in about 0745. Just enough time for a coffee and a bacon roll from Greggs which is right next to our meetup point

My work is a bit busy at the moment but I need to fit in a recce of the revised hilly route just to be on the safe side. I won't have time to do a full route recce before the ride, just too busy with work. But it's going to be as previous years. Hopefully no road closures or whatever en route. Obviously if any locals hear of any problems please let me know.

It is the stormy weather depositing sand on the NCN5 that will be the main problem. Decent weather ATM but there are a few weeks to go so fingers crossed it isn't a sandpit like it was in 2015


----------



## Buck (11 Apr 2017)

We are driving into Manchester as we can't get an early enough train due to it being weekend service 

We'll (me and Gil) will be there for 8. 

Like you @nickyboy work is v busy but hoping to get some miles in these next couple of weeks to get me ride fit for the day!


----------



## tommaguzzi (11 Apr 2017)

Mmm i might put some /25 tyres on then.

What is this work thing you keep talking about? :-)


----------



## Buck (11 Apr 2017)

tommaguzzi said:


> What is this work thing you keep talking about? :-)



'Tis the evil reality.


----------



## Kestevan (11 Apr 2017)

tommaguzzi said:


> What is this work thing you keep talking about? :-)



The thing most of us have to do to be able to afford bike parts and beer.......


----------



## nickyboy (11 Apr 2017)

Kestevan said:


> The thing most of us have to do to be able to afford bike parts and *Ride Organiser's* beer.......



I've made a modest clarification to your post, hope you don't mind


----------



## mike3121 (11 Apr 2017)

Buck said:


> Like you @nickyboy work is v busy but hoping to get some miles in these next couple of weeks to get me ride fit for the day!



hmmm good idea that getting some miles in, I think I might of done about 60 miles so far this year, working and drinking appear to be getting in the way


----------



## Buck (11 Apr 2017)

Just managed to get a windy dozen miles in ! (the weather not me!)


----------



## alibaba (11 Apr 2017)

Hi ,
A few years ago I did a ride with you people around Manchester (70 miles)and since then I've been cycling around to work and back 20miles a day(when the weather is OK to do so)can I join you in this advanture please ?I really like to do some long ones; first to get more confidence and to know different routs .
I will be very grateful if you could give an advice or allow me to join you .
Thank you very much.
Ali


----------



## nickyboy (11 Apr 2017)

alibaba said:


> Hi ,
> A few years ago I did a ride with you people around Manchester (70 miles)and since then I've been cycling around to work and back 20miles a day(when the weather is OK to do so)can I join you in this advanture please ?I really like to do some long ones; first to get more confidence and to know different routs .
> I will be very grateful if you could give an advice or allow me to join you .
> Thank you very much.
> Ali



Hi Ali, of course you are very welcome to join this ride. I saw your recent post on the old ride that @I like Skol organised

The way this ride works is that we all meet at Manchester Piccadilly station at 8am on Saturday May 13. I'm not sure how many will be on the ride but probably 15-20 in total. We then spend all day cycling to Llandudno with stops for morning coffee and lunch. After that you can either stay in Llandudno or take the train home. If you want to just do some of the ride that's fine too

The speed of the ride is very friendly, not too fast and nobody gets left behind. I will add your name to the "Expressions of Interest"


----------



## alibaba (11 Apr 2017)

I really thank you for this ; I will put it in my calendar and will be looking forward to it ,I probably stay at Llandudno,
Thanks a lot .☺️


----------



## nickyboy (11 Apr 2017)

alibaba said:


> I really thank you for this ; I will put it in my calendar and will be looking forward to it ,I probably stay at Llandudno,
> Thanks a lot .☺️



No problem. A bit nearer the date I will send out the ride notes with all the details of start times, where we stop, routes, timing to Llandudno etc


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2017)

It is going to be a long day ... I just checked the times of the trains to and from Manchester - I will have to catch the 06:34 train there and the return train doesn't get in until 23:24.


----------



## I like Skol (14 Apr 2017)

nickyboy said:


> My work is a bit busy at the moment but I need to fit in a recce of the revised hilly route just to be on the safe side. I won't have time to do a full route recce before the ride, just too busy with work. But it's going to be as previous years. Hopefully no road closures or whatever en route. Obviously if any locals hear of any problems please let me know.


Hi Nick. Weather permitting I will be riding a good chunk of your flat route tomorrow (Oops, today now!) from the Broadheath area down to Llandullas near Colwyn (missing out the detours to Anderson boat lift and Eureka). I will report back if I encounter any problems......


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Apr 2017)

Looking forward to it


----------



## nickyboy (14 Apr 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Hi Nick. Weather permitting I will be riding a good chunk of your flat route tomorrow (Oops, today now!) from the Broadheath area down to Llandullas near Colwyn (missing out the detours to Anderson boat lift and Eureka). I will report back if I encounter any problems......



Thanks Skolly that would be most helpful. The route is absolutely fine, just in case there are road closures or whatnot. Hope you don't get too wet


----------



## nickyboy (14 Apr 2017)

odav said:


> Could I join you guys at the Eureka? Got no work, kids footy etc. Sounds good!



Of course. There will be several participants starting at Eureka

Our time to Eureka is quite variable depending on the weather. The way this works is I send out the ride notes and that will have an estimated arrival time at Eureka. But on the day we will use Glympse (please @si_c !) so that you can track our actual progress and can time your arrival at the café to be similar to ours from Manchester

That makes the number of potential riders 34. Of course not all will ride and some are riding various bits of it. But it sounds like there should be a good turn out


----------



## si_c (14 Apr 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Of course. There will be several participants starting at Eureka
> 
> Our time to Eureka is quite variable depending on the weather. The way this works is I send out the ride notes and that will have an estimated arrival time at Eureka. But on the day we will use Glympse (please @si_c !) so that you can track our actual progress and can time your arrival at the café to be similar to ours from Manchester
> 
> That makes the number of potential riders 34. Of course not all will ride and some are riding various bits of it. But it sounds like there should be a good turn out


I'll be running Glympse to at least Eureka, but it would be helpful if others ran it as well as on previous occasions. I will set up a group and post the information here closer to the time.


----------



## Leaway2 (14 Apr 2017)

I will be Glympsing again.


----------



## mike3121 (14 Apr 2017)

I wont bother with Glympse, I will just arrive at Eureka at around 10.am and eat bacon buttys until you all arrive


----------



## si_c (14 Apr 2017)

mike3121 said:


> I wont bother with Glympse, I will just arrive at Eureka at around 10.am and eat bacon buttys until you all arrive


Haha that's tempting. Just realised the trains are off that Saturday meaning my travel arrangements are yet again subject to disruption.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Apr 2017)

si_c said:


> Haha that's tempting. Just realised the trains are off that Saturday meaning my travel arrangements are yet again subject to disruption.



Manchester - Llandudno wouldn't be the same without you having some last minute train issue.

Weren't you hungover last year and missed the train or something?


----------



## si_c (14 Apr 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Manchester - Llandudno wouldn't be the same without you having some last minute train issue.
> 
> Weren't you hungover last year and missed the train or something?


That was Scarborough, and if you will schedule these rides after beer festivals, this may be a common occurrence.

Edit: for Llandudno last year the train was delayed if i remember rightly, and i had planned to get breakfast in Liverpool, but ended up not eating at all until the Devonshire bakery, where i promptly ate too much.


----------



## mike3121 (16 Apr 2017)

si_c said:


> Haha that's tempting. Just realised the trains are off that Saturday meaning my travel arrangements are yet again subject to disruption.



are you talking about merseyrail? there is a bike bus that is running to Liverpool but not sure what time it starts on a Saturday morning, there is the option of riding through Birkenhead tunnel


----------



## 400bhp (16 Apr 2017)

I saw @I like Skol in Little Bollingon (near the narrow footbridge that goes past Dunham Massey) on Friday, making his way to Llandudno, doing a route recce.


----------



## fossyant (16 Apr 2017)

Let's hope the wind won't be too bad. I did 10 miles from Gronant to Towyn yesterday, and oh my was it harsh. 10 mph for 10 miles, followed by 20 mph back (MTB with fat knobblies).


----------



## si_c (16 Apr 2017)

mike3121 said:


> are you talking about merseyrail? there is a bike bus that is running to Liverpool but not sure what time it starts on a Saturday morning, there is the option of riding through Birkenhead tunnel


Bike bus starts at 6am, so I'd have to get that one to get the right train. That's the option I'm leaning towards at the moment. Either that or a taxi from Hamilton Square.


----------



## si_c (16 Apr 2017)

mike3121 said:


> are you talking about merseyrail? there is a bike bus that is running to Liverpool but not sure what time it starts on a Saturday morning, there is the option of riding through Birkenhead tunnel


Bike bus starts at 6am, so I'd have to get that one to get the right train. That's the option I'm leaning towards at the moment. Either that or a taxi from Hamilton Square.


----------



## I like Skol (17 Apr 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Hope you don't get too wet


Only for the 1st 20 miles when I was hesitant to set off into the rain and then for the last 30 miles once the wind and distance had already eroded my morale! The bit in Cheshire in between was moderately pleasant on the whole. 


400bhp said:


> I saw @I like Skol in Little Bollingon (near the narrow footbridge that goes past Dunham Massey)


Yep, bumped into @400bhp shortly after passing The Swan with Two Nicks and stopped for a Chinwag which was good as we haven't bumped into each other for a while. Also pretty sure I saw @Pennine-Paul plodding through the soft south Manchester suburbs on Broadstone Rd near Reddish on a white single speed.


fossyant said:


> Let's hope the wind won't be too bad. I did 10 miles from Gronant to Towyn yesterday, and oh my was it harsh. 10 mph for 10 miles, followed by 20 mph back (MTB with fat knobblies).


The moment I turned onto the final coast run at Talacre I was blasted by the same said wind and my speed fell to just a touch above 10mph. When I joined the seafront path at Prestatyn sailing club it was even worse and my speed dipped below 10mph. All I could do was keep my head down and watch the final 12 miles tick off on the Garmin until I arrived at my destination cold, tired and wringing wet.

A few days have passed since then and despite ample liquid medication the memories are still painful and raw!
All I can do is warn anyone thinking of doing this ride to reconsider, DON'T DO IT!

On the other hand my recce ride didn't turn up any problems, all the roads and paths are there and ready to go.


----------



## mike3121 (17 Apr 2017)

I like Skol said:


> The moment I turned onto the final coast run at Talacre I was blasted by the same said wind and my speed fell to just a touch above 10mph. When I joined the seafront path at Prestatyn sailing club it was even worse and my speed dipped below 10mph. All I could do was keep my head down and watch the final 12 miles tick off on the Garmin until I arrived at my destination cold, tired and wringing wet.
> 
> A few days have passed since then and despite ample liquid medication the memories are still painful and raw!
> All I can do is warn anyone thinking of doing this ride to reconsider, DON'T DO IT!
> ...



sounds a lot like 2015, oh joyful memories


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2017)

[_Reports of nightmare headwinds_]

ColinJ reconsiders wisdom of tackling hills and coastal headwinds on a singlespeed bike with a 72 inch gear ...


----------



## doughnut (17 Apr 2017)

Yes, but that massive plate of fish and chips tastes so much better after being wind/rain/sand-blasted for a couple of hours. 
Bring it on!


----------



## mike3121 (17 Apr 2017)

doughnut said:


> Yes, but that massive plate of fish and chips tastes so much better after being wind/rain/sand-blasted for a couple of hours.
> Bring it on!



Kebab


----------



## nickyboy (17 Apr 2017)

doughnut said:


> Yes, but that massive plate of fish and chips tastes so much better after being wind/rain/sand-blasted for a couple of hours.
> Bring it on!



Thanks for the positivity @doughnut ...don't listen to Mr Negative

I'm expecting a howling tailwind like we had to Scarborough


----------



## Moodyman (17 Apr 2017)

Is it too late to do the ride in reverse, i.e Llandudno to Manc?


----------



## Kestevan (17 Apr 2017)

Moodyman said:


> Is it too late to do the ride in reverse, i.e Llandudno to Manc?


Yeah, but surely 90% of the motivation is to get Out of Manchester in the first place....


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2017)

Kestevan said:


> Yeah, but surely 90% of the motivation is to get Out of Manchester in the first place....


The thing is ... we have to go _into_ Manchester in the first place, _before_ we can leave it!


----------



## doughnut (18 Apr 2017)

Reverse is no good for me. First the kebab, then the skinful of beer, then the biggest fish+chip dinner I can manage and then you're asking me to do a 100 miles on the bike! Not a chance, I'm afraid.


----------



## Wobblers (18 Apr 2017)

Pfft. Lightweights. I had the curry, a skinful of beer extended carb loading session and then cycled back home in the dark. 

Call yourselves northerners...


----------



## si_c (20 Apr 2017)

mike3121 said:


> sounds a lot like 2015, oh joyful memories


And 2016.


ColinJ said:


> [_Reports of nightmare headwinds_]
> ColinJ reconsiders wisdom of tackling hills and coastal headwinds on a singlespeed bike with a 72 inch gear ...


Hopefully it won't be too bad, if it's under a 20mph headwind then it's an easy day in NW. You did say electric singlespeed right?


doughnut said:


> Yes, but that massive plate of fish and chips tastes so much better after being wind/rain/sand-blasted for a couple of hours.
> Bring it on!


Erm. Yes. Definitely. This one. No sarcasm at all.


----------



## nickyboy (20 Apr 2017)

Look you lot........................

The weather will be what it will be. Everyone's conveniently forgotten that the weather in the first half of the 2016 ride was just about perfect...warm, sunny, light tailwind. We got to Weaverham about half an hour ahead of schedule

I've got a sneaky feeling that it will be "light winds" all day. Remember where you heard it first. If it isn't, I know who the strong riders are that will form the front of the phalanx as we head along NCN5...don't think I don't know who's who


----------



## I like Skol (20 Apr 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Look you lot........................


----------



## Crackle (20 Apr 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Look you lot........................
> 
> The weather will be what it will be. Everyone's conveniently forgotten that the weather in the first half of the 2016 ride was just about perfect...warm, sunny, light tailwind. We got to Weaverham about half an hour ahead of schedule
> 
> I've got a sneaky feeling that it will be "light winds" all day. Remember where you heard it first. If it isn't, I know who the strong riders are that will form the front of the phalanx as we head along NCN5...don't think I don't know who's who


My son was asking about the weather just yesterday as we began his wind up to the ride. I said, invariably it's shoot. Normally summer starts in May I said but I guarantee it won't start until after the 13th this year.


----------



## si_c (20 Apr 2017)

nickyboy said:


> If it isn't, I know who the strong riders are that will form the front of the phalanx as we head along NCN5...don't think I don't know who's who


Just don't let them eat beans at Eureka or the hub.


----------



## mike3121 (20 Apr 2017)

Update on my training,
nothing to report

Finished a block of 6 night shifts yesterday, spent today doing last minute preperations for my 50th Birthday tomorrow
Was hoping to get a ride in tomorrow but plenty more last minute things to do before party
Saturday will, if I make it home the night before be spent in bed
Good news is I'm off work until 1st June so should get a few rides in, fingers crossed. The wind is supposed to be picking up again next week so should help me get me used to the conditions for heading towards Llandudno


----------



## si_c (20 Apr 2017)

mike3121 said:


> Update on my training,
> nothing to report
> 
> Finished a block of 6 night shifts yesterday, spent today doing last minute preperations for my 50th Birthday tomorrow
> ...


Happy Birthday for tomorrow!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Apr 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Look you lot........................
> 
> The weather will be what it will be. Everyone's conveniently forgotten that the weather in the first half of the 2016 ride was just about perfect...warm, sunny, light tailwind. We got to Weaverham about half an hour ahead of schedule
> 
> I've got a sneaky feeling that it will be "light winds" all day. Remember where you heard it first. *If it isn't, I know who the strong riders are that will form the front of the phalanx as we head along NCN5...don't think I don't know who's who *


(Picks out knockabout bike again to look like an amateur.)


----------



## Kestevan (21 Apr 2017)

Why do I suspect @nickyboy has already picked out exactly which of the more amply proportioned "windbreak" riders he's planning on riding behind into Llandudno.....


----------



## ColinJ (22 Apr 2017)

Kestevan said:


> Why do I suspect @nickyboy has already picked out exactly which of the more amply proportioned "windbreak" riders he's planning on riding behind into Llandudno.....


You need to tell him about your plan to slim down before next weekend's TdY sportive - the new scrawny you won't give us much shelter!


----------



## si_c (22 Apr 2017)

Just sat in the hub in Rhyl having done the hilly part of the ride. Trundle down to Llandudno next, then home.

Headwind has been in evidence so far all the way but not too bad.

I'll send more detailed thoughts to @nickyboy when I'm home.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Apr 2017)

Despite how it looks out there today, there is a nice spell of warm Easterlies coming next week so I will use them to do a final recce of the hillier route and try out a few lanes over the top to see if I can find some more sheltered alternatives. It can be very exposed up there so if it's a headwind it will be hard work

After that I will send out the final route files and the ride notes. I will need everyone to confirm receipt of the notes and confirmation that they agree to the terms of the ride; at participant's risk and organiser bears no liability associated with the ride

All that's left is to hope that those Easterlies hang about until May 13.......


----------



## Sam1992 (25 Apr 2017)

What time would you be in altchringham? I'm only in knustford so could meet you there, not sure I could make the full distance though, longest ride so far is 50 miles found it difficult as I only have a single speed bike.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Apr 2017)

Sam1992 said:


> What time would you be in altchringham? I'm only in knustford so could meet you there, not sure I could make the full distance though, longest ride so far is 50 miles found it difficult as I only have a single speed bike.



Altrincham meet up is 0900. It is by the Dulux building on Sinderland Road (so strictly speaking it is Broadheath)

If that's a bit early you could meet us at Weaverham which is about as close. I'm expecting us there about 1030 - 1100

Actually single speed is a perfect choice for about 99% of this ride. It is very easy riding. There is a bit of rolling stuff just after Weaverham, then it's uber-flat with a couple of very short climbs near Llandudno (we're talking a couple of hundred metres at most) that you may need to push up.

I'll stick you on the "Expressions of Interest". That way you get the route files, ride notes etc. All I will need from you is confirmation that you're ok with the ride rules on personal liability and, a few days before, confirmation of whether you're riding or not


----------



## Sam1992 (25 Apr 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Altrincham meet up is 0900. It is by the Dulux building on Sinderland Road (so strictly speaking it is Broadheath)
> 
> If that's a bit early you could meet us at Weaverham which is about as close. I'm expecting us there about 1030 - 1100
> 
> ...



Sounds good, im planning on riding from knutsford and meeting you in Altrincham/Weaverham. 

hopefully see you there


----------



## DCLane (25 Apr 2017)

I won't be riding with you but may be riding at the same point - it's the same day as the Llanfair 400k audax: http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/14-66/


----------



## nickyboy (25 Apr 2017)

Sam1992 said:


> Sounds good, im planning on riding from knutsford and meeting you in Altrincham/Weaverham.
> 
> hopefully see you there



The benefit of meeting at Weaverham is that we meet up at the Devonshire Bakery in the village for coffee, cake, sausage roll etc etc. So if you're a bit early it's nicer than the side of the road in Altrincham


----------



## nickyboy (25 Apr 2017)

DCLane said:


> I won't be riding with you but may be riding at the same point - it's the same day as the Llanfair 400k audax: http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/14-66/



What a coincidence!

There is a fair bit of commonality in our route and your outbound route (the bit around Mouldsworth and then the NCN5 on the seafront) but I suspect most of you will be well ahead of our rather leisurely pace. I hope the Easterly that I have booked for us abates before you head back from Holyhead


----------



## BRounsley (25 Apr 2017)

Hi Nick, I’m a bit slow to this, this year.

It clashes with a work ride I’ve already committed to, but we (the GMC riders) were hoping to tag along with you guys for the first 40/50ish miles then head back to Manchester.

Would this be ok?


----------



## Leaway2 (25 Apr 2017)

@nickyboy I will be +2


----------



## nickyboy (25 Apr 2017)

BRounsley said:


> Hi Nick, I’m a bit slow to this, this year.
> 
> It clashes with a work ride I’ve already committed to, but we (the GMC riders) were hoping to tag along with you guys for the first 40/50ish miles then head back to Manchester.
> 
> Would this be ok?



Of course, it would be great to see you again


----------



## BRounsley (25 Apr 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Of course, it would be great to see you again



Cool, don’t know what the GMCer turnout will be but Tony (really tall lad from last year) is sorting it our side.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Apr 2017)

So at the moment we have 37 "Expressions of Interest"

I haven't got round to sorting out who is starting and finishing where but it sounds like we should get a pretty decent turnout


----------



## mike3121 (25 Apr 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Look you lot........................
> 
> 
> I know who the strong riders are that will form the front of the phalanx as we head along NCN5...don't think I don't know who's who



you can count on me to be riding behind everyone


----------



## mike3121 (25 Apr 2017)

@nickyboy could you put me as a +1 please


----------



## nickyboy (27 Apr 2017)

So a block of Easterlies and sunny weather starting next Wednesday according to forecast and running to Sunday (as far as my forecast goes). Can it keep going another 6 days from then????


----------



## mike3121 (27 Apr 2017)

nickyboy said:


> So a block of Easterlies and sunny weather starting next Wednesday according to forecast and running to Sunday (as far as my forecast goes). Can it keep going another 6 days from then????



If it does I will buy you a pint


----------



## nickyboy (27 Apr 2017)

mike3121 said:


> If it does I will buy you a pint



creme de menthe please


----------



## Crackle (27 Apr 2017)

Today would not be a good day. I was going to put some training miles in today but 20mph winds and rain have got me contemplating a coffee and the the turbo.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Apr 2017)

Crackle said:


> Today would not be a good day. I was going to put some training miles in today but 20mph winds and rain have got me contemplating a coffee and the the turbo.



Here is our ride theme song......


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CPlF-IEkXQ


----------



## Freds Dad (27 Apr 2017)

nickyboy said:


> So a block of Easterlies and sunny weather starting next Wednesday according to forecast and running to Sunday (as far as my forecast goes). Can it keep going another 6 days from then????



The long term forecast or at least the next 16 days is showing a light 5mph Westerly wind on the day of the ride but we all know that can change the day before.


----------



## si_c (27 Apr 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> The long term forecast or at least the next 16 days is showing a light 5mph Westerly wind on the day of the ride but we all know that can change the day before.



5mph is almost ideal, light enough to be of no consequence yet just enough to be refreshing. Beats the 20+mph winds I've been getting this week commuting.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (27 Apr 2017)

For those who have not done this ride before , here are two of the highlights
Eureka Cafe half way





The Tram Stop Fish and Chips at the finish 





And some cycling thrown in as well


----------



## Kestevan (28 Apr 2017)

Well that's @nickyboy s lunch sorted... but what are the rest of us going to eat?


----------



## si_c (28 Apr 2017)

Kestevan said:


> Well that's @nickyboy s lunch sorted... but what are the rest of us going to eat?


I think we are expected to beg for crumbs he will dispense as an indicator of his royal favour. Greater favour being shown by larger crumbs.


----------



## nickyboy (28 Apr 2017)

Kestevan said:


> Well that's @nickyboy s lunch sorted... but what are the rest of us going to eat?



I've got to say, the parsley looks a little superfluous


----------



## Freds Dad (28 Apr 2017)

And those peas need to be mushy.


----------



## si_c (28 Apr 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> And those peas need to be mushy.


They're proper mushy peas, not the crap ones from a tin Tasted great they did last year.


----------



## tommaguzzi (28 Apr 2017)

I hate mushy peas. Can't even stand the smell of them.
Ugh!


----------



## Freds Dad (28 Apr 2017)

si_c said:


> They're proper mushy peas, not the crap ones from a tin Tasted great they did last year.



They look like Marrow fat peas.


----------



## mike3121 (28 Apr 2017)

Peas? what peas? All I see is Cakes


----------



## tommaguzzi (1 May 2017)

I have just bought this heap for £5





I got it home spent an hour fettling it and have just taken it out for a 30 mile tryout to castleton and back.
I intend to use it for the Llandudno ride.
So here is my challenge to you.
Get yourself a b.s.o and do a century on it.

I might even start a thread " big miles on b.s.o's.
:-)


----------



## Moodyman (1 May 2017)

tommaguzzi said:


> Get yourself a b.s.o and do a century on it.



Is this the cycling equivalent of running the London marathon dressed as a Gorilla?


----------



## si_c (1 May 2017)

Moodyman said:


> Is this the cycling equivalent of running the London marathon dressed as a Gorilla?


I dunno. Reckon @nickyboy should wears gorilla suit, just so that as ride leader he is readily identifiable.


----------



## Buck (1 May 2017)

Moodyman said:


> Is this the cycling equivalent of running the London marathon dressed as a Gorilla?



I think more like the guy who did it in the deep sea diving suit!



si_c said:


> I dunno. Reckon @nickyboy should wears gorilla suit, just so that as ride leader he is readily identifiable.


Good idea - I'll leave it for you to mention it - might cost you a pint of creme de menthe


----------



## DiddlyDodds (1 May 2017)

tommaguzzi said:


> Get yourself a b.s.o and do a century on it.
> :-)


I bought this on Sunday for £38 , not sure of i fancy doing 100 miles on knobbly tyres though.


----------



## tommaguzzi (1 May 2017)

Do it

I didn't want to spend anything on it at all but i am going to have to change the tyres because the walls have all perished and cracked after today's ride. I'll also have to fit a spoke in the rear wheel ( missing one)
Oh and the saddle is awfull but I've got a suitabllly old distressed one laying around which is a bit more comfortable.
A mudguard should be nice but i am not buying one so I'll have to think of something else.


----------



## nickyboy (1 May 2017)

You guys on the knobblies will be laughing at me skidding around on the sand on the cyclepath on my slick 25s


----------



## si_c (1 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> You guys on the knobblies will be laughing at me skidding around on the sand on the cyclepath on my slick 25s


Ha! I nearly came off by the hub the other week, wasn't watching where the edge of the path was and dumped my front tyre into soft deep sand. Fortunately nobody was looking.


----------



## Pale Rider (1 May 2017)

tommaguzzi said:


> I have just bought this heap for £5
> View attachment 350291
> 
> I got it home spent an hour fettling it and have just taken it out for a 30 mile tryout to castleton and back.
> ...



Did you get the key to the D lock as well, or is it permanently stuck on there?


----------



## tommaguzzi (1 May 2017)

No d lock. Which was a shame because it would probably be worth more than the bike.


----------



## Pale Rider (1 May 2017)

I see it has a rigid fork.

It will probably ride quite well once you've knocked it into shape.

Goes to show cycling doesn't have to be the new golf.


----------



## Moodyman (1 May 2017)

Serious question... how bad is the sand at the destination? I'm tossing between the tourer and the road bike and this may be a factor.


----------



## mike3121 (1 May 2017)

Moodyman said:


> Serious question... how bad is the sand at the destination? I'm tossing between the tourer and the road bike and this may be a factor.



The sand is only a problem if your name is @nickyboy


----------



## mike3121 (1 May 2017)

Moodyman said:


> Serious question... how bad is the sand at the destination? I'm tossing between the tourer and the road bike and this may be a factor.



The sand is only a problem on a short section, and that is dependant on wind direction and if the local council have cleared it from the path. I wouldn't worry about it. If it is covering the path its easy enough to carry your bile over it


----------



## nickyboy (2 May 2017)

mike3121 said:


> The sand is only a problem on a short section, and that is dependant on wind direction and if the local council have cleared it from the path. I wouldn't worry about it. If it is covering the path its easy enough to carry your bile over it



Mike is spot on. It is only a problem if there has been a storm that has deposited loads on the NCN5 cyclepath. There hasn't so it shouldn't be a problem. You just have to watch out for any little patches of sand on the path as "some" participants have come to realise that blasting through these patches is not the best idea

I'm doing hopefully a full final recce on Friday so I'll be able to confirm what the NCN5 is like but I'm not expecting any issues

It's up to you regarding tourer/road bike of course but the path surface is absolutely fine for road bike


----------



## Leaway2 (2 May 2017)

si_c said:


> I dunno. Reckon @nickyboy should wears gorilla suit, just so that as ride leader he is readily identifiable.


You mean he wasn’t wearing one last year?


----------



## tommaguzzi (2 May 2017)

Many of us did it on 700\23s last year no problems. I was more worried about the broken glass on the concrete paths to be honest.


----------



## nickyboy (2 May 2017)

Train booked back from Llandudno Junction to Manchester this Friday pm after the full route recce...well not quite the full route...I'll miss the first bit as I'm starting Glossop and I'm cutting out Eureka

Forecast is amazeballs....sunny, not too warm, 15mph ENE. I should be able to freewheel the 100miles from Glossop I reckon. Let's hope it doesn't change too dramatically for the Big Day

I've also booked my return on Sunday afternoon after the Big Day. The idea is to do a N Wales ride on Sunday morning. However if I'm too knackered/hung over or if it's hosing down over then I'll just chill in 'Spoons. If anyone fancies it on the Sunday I'll be going up the Orme (the easy way, not the suicide hill near the chippy) and then having a whiz out towards Betws y Coed, finishing at Llandudno Junction


----------



## straas (3 May 2017)

What time did people arrive into Llandudno last year? I think I'm having to forgo the chips and beer and carry on into Conwy.


----------



## si_c (3 May 2017)

straas said:


> What time did people arrive into Llandudno last year? I think I'm having to forgo the chips and beer and carry on into Conwy.



The faster riders got there around 6pm if I remember rightly, most people were there before the chip shop closed at 7.30pm.


----------



## nickyboy (3 May 2017)

straas said:


> What time did people arrive into Llandudno last year? I think I'm having to forgo the chips and beer and carry on into Conwy.



The time you'll get there will depend on 3 things, two of which are under your control

1) How fast you ride. Generally we tend to split into smaller groups later in the ride, particularly after lunch at Eureka so folk can go at a pace that suits them

2) How long you want to stop, particularly for lunch

3) Headwinds/Tailwinds

A steady cyclist with reasonable stops on a calm day would get to Llandudno about 6pm (so about 8 hours cycling at 12.5mph)


----------



## BRounsley (3 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> The time you'll get there will depend on 3 things, two of which are under your control
> 
> 1) How fast you ride. Generally we tend to split into smaller groups later in the ride, particularly after lunch at Eureka so folk can go at a pace that suits them
> 
> ...



4) and how many spokes you snap!


----------



## Crackle (3 May 2017)

I can report that today would be a good day to go down the coast path. I can also report that this is the first easterly for some time. I know, my regular ride takes me down the prom in an easterly direction.


----------



## wanda2010 (3 May 2017)

I still plan to get the train from Eureka environs purely so I can get to the chippy at least once on this ride. Cheating? Nope. A sensible idea for a little'un on a little bike .


----------



## nickyboy (3 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> I can report that today would be a good day to go down the coast path. I can also report that this is the first easterly for some time. I know, my regular ride takes me down the prom in an easterly direction.



Yup, I'm doing final recce on Friday and forecast is the same. Actually it's just a good excuse to do a long ride with a fierce tailwind

I reckon we can start our umming and aaaahing about the wind direction/strength forecast soon for the Big Day itself


----------



## nickyboy (3 May 2017)

wanda2010 said:


> I still plan to get the train from Eureka environs purely so I can get to the chippy at least once on this ride. Cheating? Nope. A sensible idea for a little'un on a little bike .



I am feeling somewhat jealous. You'll wave us all off from Eureka and go back to your third cup of tea. After a suitable amount of time, take a very short ride to Shotton and hop on the train. Off at Llandudno Junction and a gentle ride to the chippy to wave us all home

Be sure to wave at us plodding along from your train carriage won't you?


----------



## DiddlyDodds (3 May 2017)

wanda2010 said:


> I still plan to get the train from Eureka environs purely so I can get to the chippy at least once on this ride. Cheating? Nope. A sensible idea for a little'un on a little bike .



Jump on at Shotton and off at Colwyn Bay and you still get to ride around Rhos on Sea bay and over the hill down into Llandudno ,


----------



## theclaud (4 May 2017)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Jump on at Shotton and off at Colwyn Bay and you still get to ride around Rhos on Sea bay and* over the hill* down into Llandudno ,


Yeah I can see @wanda2010 going for that.


----------



## nickyboy (4 May 2017)

theclaud said:


> Yeah I can see @wanda2010 going for that.



Yeah....the descent onto Llandudno promenade is nice but not really fair compensation for that stiff climb at 95 miles. They should build a tunnel


----------



## wanda2010 (4 May 2017)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Jump on at Shotton and off at Colwyn Bay and you still get to ride around Rhos on Sea bay and over the hill down into Llandudno ,




Er, thank you sweetie but that's a firm 'no' from me. The words "over the hill" =  and brings back memories I'm trying to bury


----------



## ColinJ (4 May 2017)

I'm looking forward to this ride, especially because I have had to pull out of 2 of my own forum rides and the Tour de Yorkshire sportive in the run up to Llandudno.

I still haven't fully recovered from the offending cold but I am fairly sure that I will be well enough to tackle this one on the 13th. If I find that I am not up to the lumpier variation then I will just stick to the flatter route.


----------



## si_c (4 May 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I'm looking forward to this ride, especially because I have had to pull out of 2 of my own forum rides and the Tour de Yorkshire sportive in the run up to Llandudno.
> 
> I still haven't fully recovered from the offending cold but I am fairly sure that I will be well enough to tackle this one on the 13th. If I find that I am not up to the lumpier variation then I will just stick to the flatter route.


Still planning on using the single speed?


----------



## ColinJ (4 May 2017)

si_c said:


> Still planning on using the single speed?


I _am_, but I think I will check the wind forecast the day before. If monster headwinds were predicted then I would probably take my Cannondale instead. I could do without a toxic combination of wobbly legs, spluttery lungs, overgearing and a wall of wind!


----------



## tommaguzzi (4 May 2017)

Plus one.  I am definitely having a weather check before selecting my ride for the weekend.


----------



## Freds Dad (5 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Yeah....the descent onto Llandudno promenade is nice but not really fair compensation for that stiff climb at 95 miles. They should build a tunnel



Is there no way to avoid the climb at 95 miles?


----------



## si_c (5 May 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> Is there no way to avoid the climb at 95 miles?


You can ride around it, adds about another 2 miles to the ride, and only saves about 40ft of climbing, that being said it is a lot less steep. There is a good footpath on the right hand side, so if you're unsure, you can ride up that, and if needed walk it. It's only about 400m total.


----------



## nickyboy (5 May 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> Is there no way to avoid the climb at 95 miles?



The climb is actually a cyclepath/footpath (there is a busy road nearby that we avoid) so I would ride up as much as you can then walk to the top. It's about 300m @10% if I remember correctly.

What you do get in return is a fast, sweeping descent to Llandudno promenade

But if you really want to avoid it, as @si_c says, you need to plan a diversion onto Gloddaeth Lane


----------



## Sam1992 (5 May 2017)

Do we have a copy of the route I can look at?


----------



## nickyboy (5 May 2017)

Sam1992 said:


> Do we have a copy of the route I can look at?



I'm out today doing the final route recce. There are indicative GPS routes upthread. Can someone point out the relevant link please?


----------



## Crackle (5 May 2017)

Sam1992 said:


> Do we have a copy of the route I can look at?





nickyboy said:


> This is last year's flatter route
> 
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/18498304
> 
> ...


----------



## nickyboy (5 May 2017)

Back home having done 102 miles of recce on a really nice day of sunshine and tailwinds

I'll need to make a small change to the route as the seafront at Rhos on Sea is closed for about half a mile. I'll publish the final routes this weekend. I'll also get the ride notes out too

There is also a sandy section immediately after the Bike Hub in Rhyl. It's only about 50m where I had to get off and push so it's not such a big deal

Having done the climb out of Flint it is definitely better than last year's climb. There are some 12% short ramps but generally it was pretty steady

Some photos to whet your appetite






Budworth Mere




Prestatyn




Beautiful Rhyl




Sandy section immediately after Bike Hub




Llandudno in the distance




Post ride recovery food


----------



## tommaguzzi (5 May 2017)

Good one Nick thanks for the recce.
I bet that was the easiest century you have ever done with the monster easterlies
Are you sure you booked them for the correct date?


----------



## nickyboy (6 May 2017)

FINAL ROUTES

Here are the links to the final routes

Hillier
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/18472318

Flatter
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/18498304

Everyone must have a means to navigate the route. That can be the gpx file, cuesheet or even a map. But please don't turn up hoping to follow others. We will split into smaller groups in the second half so there may not be anyone to follow

If you're not familiar with Ridewithgps there is an "Export" button in the top right. If you click that it will allow you to download a tcx/gpx file or the cuesheet

If you're not doing the full route that is no problem. Just download the full route. If you load it to a Garmin, on the day it will ask you "Do you want to Navigate to the beginning of the Course Y/N". Select "N". That way you can hop on the route part way through


----------



## fossyant (6 May 2017)

Good luck next week all. I'm not in Wales next weekend. It was blowing a gale last night, but it's nice and calm this morning, if overcast.


----------



## nickyboy (6 May 2017)

FINAL RIDE NOTES

I'll also stick them in post#1

You MUST read these as they contain important safety information. I will PM everyone on the "Expressions of Interest" list in a few days to confirm

a) If you're riding
b) Where you're planning on riding from/to
c) You've read the ride notes
d) You accept the terms of the ride ie. I am just organiser and you accept personal responsibility for your ride

Please don't confirm the above on here as it will clog up the thread. I will PM you


----------



## Freds Dad (6 May 2017)

Great information Nicky.

I know Eureka cafe only used to take cash. Does anyone know if it is still the same or have they joined the 21st Century?


----------



## nickyboy (6 May 2017)

One thing I didn't put in the ride notes.....

If you take the hillier option there is one descent where you need to be particularly careful into the village of Llanasa

In itself it's not a big deal. It's steep but not crazily so. The problem is that the bend at the bottom looks straightforward but it tightens up as you enter it. I found myself scrubbing off speed to make sure I didn't end up on the wrong side of the road. There are plenty of warning signs

Here it is
https://goo.gl/maps/DKLjQufiMZL2


----------



## si_c (6 May 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> Great information Nicky.
> 
> I know Eureka cafe only used to take cash. Does anyone know if it is still the same or have they joined the 21st Century?


Nope cash only. There is a cash point outside the bakery in weaverham.


----------



## mike3121 (6 May 2017)

Great news Tranmere Rovers have made it to the play off Final
Bad news the game is to be played Saturday 13th May afternoon


----------



## MossCommuter (6 May 2017)

If there's a glympse group please include me so that I can monitor from the forward reconnaissance position 







Thanks

(it's a vitally important role dontcha know)


----------



## I like Skol (6 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> If there's a glympse group please include me so that I can monitor from the forward reconnaissance position
> 
> View attachment 351066
> 
> ...


Are you there yet?


----------



## MossCommuter (6 May 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Are you there yet?


I LOL'd


----------



## I like Skol (6 May 2017)

That's what it looks like now but once Mossy, Nicky and the rest of the gang arrive it will soon begin to resemble this......


----------



## ColinJ (6 May 2017)

Littgull and I are booked on the 19:42 from Llandudno. That is a direct train to Manchester so the 4 mile ride to Llandudno Junction mentioned in the ride notes will not be necessary for us.


----------



## nickyboy (6 May 2017)

Testing the water for a quick drinky on Friday after work/evening

I'm relaxed either way but happy to meet up if any participants fancy it. Howsabout 57 Thomas Street which has a very good beer range and is only about 5 minutes walk from Piccadilly station?


----------



## MossCommuter (6 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Testing the water for a quick drinky on Friday after work/evening
> 
> I'm relaxed either way but happy to meet up if any participants fancy it. Howsabout 57 Thomas Street which has a very good beer range and is only about 5 minutes walk from Piccadilly station?


What time?


----------



## Katherine (6 May 2017)

Would anyone on the ride like to take the Cycle Chat jersey from me that I got from Nick last year? I could ride as far as High Legh before I would sadly have to turn back?


----------



## mike3121 (7 May 2017)

mike3121 said:


> Great news Tranmere Rovers have made it to the play off Final
> Bad news the game is to be played Saturday 13th May afternoon



False alarm its being played Sunday 14th KO 3pm, so I get to ride on the Saturday and see the game on the Sunday, phew


----------



## doughnut (7 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Testing the water for a quick drinky on Friday after work/evening
> 
> I'm relaxed either way but happy to meet up if any participants fancy it. Howsabout 57 Thomas Street which has a very good beer range and is only about 5 minutes walk from Piccadilly station?


I could be persuaded. Probably have to start looking for a train home around 8.30-9pm at the latest though. Need my beauty sleep if I am to look my best on Saturday.

For anyone looking to have their bags carried in my wifes car from Piccadilly to Llandudno, I will add a note to this thread in a day or two.


----------



## gavroche (7 May 2017)

Forecast for Rhyl-Llandudno next Saturday: overcast, 15 degrees, 10mph winds SSE. Looks good then.


----------



## nickyboy (7 May 2017)

doughnut said:


> I could be persuaded. Probably have to start looking for a train home around 8.30-9pm at the latest though. Need my beauty sleep if I am to look my best on Saturday.
> 
> For anyone looking to have their bags carried in my wifes car from Piccadilly to Llandudno, I will add a note to this thread in a day or two.



Or anywhere else that's more convenient for folk...I'm easy, I'll drink anywhere


----------



## nickyboy (7 May 2017)

gavroche said:


> Forecast for Rhyl-Llandudno next Saturday: overcast, 15 degrees, 10mph winds SSE. Looks good then.



Shhhhhhhhhh !!!!

Actually, warmish and dryish looks nailed on. It's just that wind direction that keeps moving around


----------



## gavroche (7 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Shhhhhhhhhh !!!!
> 
> Actually, warmish and dryish looks nailed on. It's just that wind direction that keeps moving around


Another week to go yet so it might change by then. We don't often have easterly winds round here.


----------



## Freds Dad (7 May 2017)

gavroche said:


> Another week to go yet so it might change by then. We don't often have easterly winds round here.



Shhhhhhhhhhh!

I'm relying on an Easterly wind to blow me along the sea front.


----------



## nickyboy (7 May 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> I'm relying on an Easterly wind to blow me along the sea front.



I had that on my recce and it was easy to do 20mph. You do have to be mindful, however, that it is shared use so there are plenty of walkers and folk exercising dogs, particularly near the towns so be ready to slow down. I'd fit a decent bell if you don't have one already


----------



## Crackle (7 May 2017)

Today would have been against us but it wasn't so bad. About 10mph but warm and blustery not a block of wind. Anyway that's probably my last ride before the weekend apart from a short midweek one maybe. I find myself looking forward to next Saturday now, I don't much care about the weather, the thought of chips and beer will sustain me.


----------



## si_c (7 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> Today would have been against us but it wasn't so bad. About 10mph but warm and blustery not a block of wind. Anyway that's probably my last ride before the weekend apart from a short midweek one maybe. I find myself looking forward to next Saturday now, I don't much care about the weather, the thought of chips and beer will sustain me.


Broadly the same. Got commuting miles this week, but may skip Friday, see how it goes. Need to make sure am ready early Saturday as need to be on the 7am train from Liverpool.


----------



## gavroche (7 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> Today would have been against us but it wasn't so bad. About 10mph but warm and blustery not a block of wind. Anyway that's probably my last ride before the weekend apart from a short midweek one maybe. I find myself looking forward to next Saturday now, I don't much care about the weather, the thought of chips and beer will sustain me.


Saw a Neston club having a rest in Llandudno Junction when I went past on my ride to Penmanwawr this morning, about 4 of them I think, blue jerseys with Neston written all over it.


----------



## Crackle (7 May 2017)

gavroche said:


> Saw a Neston club having a rest in Llandudno Junction when I went past on my ride to Penmanwawr this morning, about 4 of them I think, blue jerseys with Neston written all over it.


I dunno who they are. I'm not aware of a Neston club. I go through Neston quite often, including today but I've never consciously seen such a jersey.


----------



## nickyboy (7 May 2017)

User13710 said:


> Maybe @wanda2010 could take it for a while? Some of us have never seen or signed one.



Having had a look at the jersey thread there are already two "Southern" ones, they just aren't being moved around. This is the only "Northern" one so it would be a shame if it went South, having spent so long heading North

Anyhoo......jersey roolz are movement by bike only so unless Wanda wants to ride back to London it's a no no


----------



## gavroche (7 May 2017)

Nickyboy, do you have a time table of all the stops yet? Mine is the Hub in Rhyl. Thanks.


----------



## nickyboy (7 May 2017)

gavroche said:


> Nickyboy, do you have a time table of all the stops yet? Mine is the Hub in Rhyl. Thanks.



Please refer to the ride notes I posted here this weekend !!

In any case, it is very much weather dependent


----------



## si_c (7 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Please refer to the ride notes I posted here this weekend !!
> 
> In any case, it is very much weather dependent


Battery dependent I will be running Glympse until at least Eureka. Will post details probably Thursday.


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2017)

I'm feeling really thick (for a change? ) but ... I'm usually pretty good at finding my way around by bike but Manchester city centre looks a bit of a nightmare with busy roads, roadworks, tramlines, one-way systems and so on! 

Can somebody please suggest a sensible cycle route from Victoria station to Piccadilly? Ideally using backstreets and with as few tramlines as possible to worry about.


----------



## si_c (7 May 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I'm feeling really thick (for a change? ) but ... I'm usually pretty good at finding my way around by bike but Manchester city centre looks a bit of a nightmare with busy roads, roadworks, tramlines, one-way systems and so on!
> 
> Can somebody please suggest a sensible cycle route from Victoria station to Piccadilly? Ideally using backstreets and with as few tramlines as possible to worry about.


Had that problem last year, wasn't overly complicated iirc. Will dig out a route when am at my computer.


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2017)

si_c said:


> Had that problem last year, wasn't overly complicated iirc. Will dig out a route when am at my computer.


Thanks.

I am used to walking around the city centre but have never cycled there.

I've just discovered how to turn off the blue lines on Streetview (the switch on the RHS of the rectangle with the legends 'Street View', 'Photo Sense' and 'See inside') . They were hiding the one-way arrows on the street map. It is a _lot_ easier to see what is what now! 

How about: Left along Victoria Station approach from the front of the station, continue along Todd St, right onto Corporation St, left up Withy Grove, then Shudehill, right onto Thomas St, right onto High St, left onto Church St, straight ahead onto Dale St, right onto Ducie St, left up Station approach?


----------



## DiddlyDodds (7 May 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Thanks.
> 
> How about: Left along Victoria Station approach from the front of the station, continue along Todd St, right onto Corporation St, left up Withy Grove, then Shudehill, right onto Thomas St, right onto High St, left onto Church St, straight ahead onto Dale St, right onto Ducie St, left up Station approach?



Sound ok , i know that area well enough to ride through and i will be on the same train - the 6.46 at SmithyBridge.


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2017)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Sound ok , i know that area well enough to ride through and i will be on the same train - the 6.46 at SmithyBridge.


I'll follow you! 

It might be easier/quicker to get off at Oxford Rd on the way back and return via Deansgate? (Littgull and I are catching the 19:42 from Llandudno.)


----------



## DiddlyDodds (7 May 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I'll follow you!
> 
> It might be easier/quicker to get off at Oxford Rd on the way back and return via Deansgate? (Littgull and I are catching the 19:42 from Llandudno.)



Deansgate on a Saturday night at 10pm ,,, that should be fun.. I am still awaiting to find out if i can book next Friday off work , if its a yes i will be taking the wife up the Great Orme (Oo er Missis) on a day out to the seaside, and then leave the car there and returning on the late train, thus having the car there, if not i will be trying to squeeze on one of the trains back on the Saturday.


----------



## alibaba (7 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> No problem. A bit nearer the date I will send out the ride notes with all the details of start times, where we stop, routes, timing to Llandudno etc


Hi again ,
Is this ride difinatly going to happen ,I am going to book train ticket for after 6:00pm .i hope this not been cancelled as I am looking forward to it .
Thank you


----------



## nickyboy (7 May 2017)

alibaba said:


> Hi again ,
> Is this ride difinatly going to happen ,I am going to book train ticket for after 6:00pm .i hope this not been cancelled as I am looking forward to it .
> Thank you



Yes, 100% happening. 8am start Piccadilly railway station. Sounds like there should be quite a few people on the ride


----------



## alibaba (7 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Yes, 100% happening. 8am start Piccadilly railway station. Sounds like there should be quite a few people on the ride


excellent  have booked train ticket for 7:45 from Llandudno do you think this will be ok ?do I need to bring any thing?obviusly I will come with my bike and some essntials for cycling


----------



## si_c (7 May 2017)

alibaba said:


> excellent  have booked train ticket for 7:45 from Llandudno do you think this will be ok ?do I need to bring any thing?obviusly I will come with my bike and some essntials for cycling



You need some way of following the route should you get separated from others, so GPS device or phone with an app on it. Some way of fixing minor mechanicals (punctures, broken chain etc), some money, preferably some clothes. I over egged it last year and hauled an 8+ kg backpack with me everywhere, don't do that. It's stupid.


----------



## nickyboy (7 May 2017)

alibaba said:


> excellent  have booked train ticket for 7:45 from Llandudno do you think this will be ok ?do I need to bring any thing?obviusly I will come with my bike and some essntials for cycling



I suspect some other participants will also be on that train back to Manchester, it should give you plenty of time to finish the ride and have something to eat

You don't need to bring anything other than cycling essentials. If you want to bring a change of clothing, the wife of @doughnut will be driving from Piccadilly to Llandudno so you can leave a bag with her so you don't have to carry it yourself


----------



## si_c (7 May 2017)

Incidentally, I'm now booked on the 6.49 from liverpool to manchester piccadilly, so arriving 7.45. I'm currently planning on riding back from Llandudno on saturday evening, so should anyone wish to join me they are welcome


----------



## alibaba (7 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I suspect some other participants will also be on that train back to Manchester, it should give you plenty of time to finish the ride and have something to eat
> 
> You don't need to bring anything other than cycling essentials. If you want to bring a change of clothing, the wife of @doughnut will be driving from Piccadilly to Llandudno so you can leave a bag with her so you don't have to carry it yourself


Thank you very much


----------



## doughnut (7 May 2017)

For all those wanting bags carried to Llandudno from Piccadilly.

My wife usually parks up in the short stay car park by Piccadilly station from about 7.30-40am (red Vauxhall Astra estate - GV61FWZ). I'll stay with the car till about 7.50 or thereabouts, so try to aim for getting your bags to me by then. I think we can park there for 20 mins free. If you're certain you want bags in the car then PM me by Friday evening so I have a list of people to look out for and I will PM my mobile number to you just in case we run off with your bag by accident. She should be parked up near the fish and chip shop in Llandudno at the other end of the ride.

There is a map from a previous thread showing where the car park is. https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/m...sausage-challenge.168795/page-60#post-3656534


----------



## doughnut (7 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Or anywhere else that's more convenient for folk...I'm easy, I'll drink anywhere


57 Thomas St looks good - about halfway between Piccadilly and Victoria so good for a choice of trains for me. If you are sure of going let me know what time you are getting there. I will probably be able to make it around 6.30 I think, but if you are earlier/later I can make it then.


----------



## wanda2010 (7 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Having had a look at the jersey thread there are already two "Southern" ones, they just aren't being moved around. This is the only "Northern" one so it would be a shame if it went South, having spent so long heading North
> 
> Anyhoo......jersey roolz are movement by bike only so unless Wanda wants to ride back to London it's a no no




Yebbut the jersey would be attached to the bike so surely.................


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2017)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Deansgate on a Saturday night at 10pm ,,, that should be fun.


I hadn't thought of that, but won't that apply to the whole city centre on a Saturday night! 

I'll have to check the one-way system for the way back from Piccadilly in case you don't squeeze on the same train as me and Littgull.


----------



## nickyboy (7 May 2017)

wanda2010 said:


> Yebbut the jersey would be attached to the bike so surely.................



Please don't take the "Northern" jersey back to London....it's like chucking a pebble back into the sea off the beach, it having taken 10,000 years to get there


----------



## wanda2010 (7 May 2017)

@doughnut - I'd like to book a bag spot please as I'll be arriving in Manchester on Friday night. Thanks to you and your wife for making this possible again.


----------



## nickyboy (7 May 2017)

doughnut said:


> 57 Thomas St looks good - about halfway between Piccadilly and Victoria so good for a choice of trains for me. If you are sure of going let me know what time you are getting there. I will probably be able to make it around 6.30 I think, but if you are earlier/later I can make it then.



I'll get there at 6.30. Hope a few can make it, even if they're not on the ride


----------



## mike3121 (8 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> I dunno who they are. I'm not aware of a Neston club. I go through Neston quite often, including today but I've never consciously seen such a jersey.



I will be doing my final ride before the weekend tomorrow, possible ride through Neston, Definitely through Park Gate stopping off for ice cream


----------



## tommaguzzi (8 May 2017)

re. jersey.
i can take it over to Sheff and then inJune i am riding up to Edinburgh via Durham with no.1 daughter so if any chatters live up that way i could help its northern migration.


----------



## Crackle (8 May 2017)

mike3121 said:


> I will be doing my final ride before the weekend tomorrow, possible ride through Neston, Definitely through Park Gate stopping off for ice cream


You've got a cracking day for it today Mike. Still a tadge breezy but Ok.


----------



## nickyboy (8 May 2017)

RE THE CONFIRMATION PM I SENT TO EVERYONE

Despite me asking for replies just to me, replies are already coming in to everyone on the circulation. Please.....replies just to me !!!!!!!!


----------



## straas (8 May 2017)

Looks like we might get a bit of rain on the day, currently planning on riding the carbon but might consider the audax if it worsens.


----------



## si_c (8 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> RE THE CONFIRMATION PM I SENT TO EVERYONE
> 
> Despite me asking for replies just to me, replies are already coming in to everyone on the circulation. Please.....replies just to me !!!!!!!!


There is a certain level of irony involved here. People not reading the message asking to confirm they've read something.


----------



## si_c (8 May 2017)

straas said:


> Looks like we might get a bit of rain on the day, currently planning on riding the carbon but might consider the audax if it worsens.



The BBC is showing the possibility of some light rain, the other sites (yr.no I find particularly accurate) are not. Bring a light waterproof just in case, I'm probably not going to fit mudguards though unless it rains heavily on friday.


----------



## doughnut (8 May 2017)

We're going to the seaside right? So I need to bring a rubber ring and bucket and spade.


----------



## mike3121 (8 May 2017)

doughnut said:


> We're going to the seaside right? So I need to bring a rubber ring and bucket and spade.



but leave your boat at home


----------



## si_c (8 May 2017)

mike3121 said:


> but leave your boat at home


It would be funny watching him tow a boat up hills on his bike though.


----------



## doughnut (8 May 2017)

Unbelievable! Thought I would search for a photo of a cyclist towing a boat and it brought me right back to Cyclechat!

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/towing-boats-on-a-bike-trailer.54964/page-2


----------



## si_c (8 May 2017)

doughnut said:


> Unbelievable! Thought I would search for a photo of a cyclist towing a boat and it brought me right back to Cyclechat!
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/towing-boats-on-a-bike-trailer.54964/page-2


Cyclechat is the new Borg.


----------



## ColinJ (8 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> RE THE CONFIRMATION PM I SENT TO EVERYONE
> 
> Despite me asking for replies just to me, replies are already coming in to everyone on the circulation. Please.....replies just to me !!!!!!!!


I looked at that but couldn't see an option to not send it everyone, other than to not actually reply, but just to start a completely new 'conversation'!

'Reply here' is what we did. I think you actually wanted us to _NOT_ 'reply here'!


----------



## si_c (8 May 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I looked at that but couldn't see an option to not send it everyone, other than to not actually reply, but just to start a completely new 'conversation'!
> 
> 'Reply here' is what we did. I think you actually wanted us to _NOT_ 'reply here'!


[smug] I did what I was asked and started a new conversation. Thus not replying to everyone. [/smug]


----------



## ColinJ (8 May 2017)

si_c said:


> [smug] I did what I was asked and started a new conversation. Thus not replying to everyone. [/smug]


I followed the crowd, but I did stop to think about it first! 

I'm not quite sure what the reason for the request is, but it clearly doesn't work because the same thing happened on the lead up to the Scarborough ride last year.

Perhaps change the wording to something like "_Please do *NOT* reply here - start a new conversation with me and reply in *THAT*"_?


----------



## Buck (8 May 2017)

si_c said:


> [smug] I did what I was asked and started a new conversation. Thus not replying to everyone. [/smug]


I did the same - guess me and Si are the good boys - more ice cream for us


----------



## Happypigfour (8 May 2017)

Hello Nickyboy. Just confirming I'll be at Piccadilly for 7.30am on Saturday and hopefully will be doing all the ride.......eck!


----------



## Happypigfour (8 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> RE THE CONFIRMATION PM I SENT TO EVERYONE
> 
> Despite me asking for replies just to me, replies are already coming in to everyone on the circulation. Please.....replies just to me !!!!!!!!


Ooops! Just replied on the main thread, sorry! Anyhow, I'll be there on Saturday at Piccadilly and hopefully do the whole ride. Looking forward to it.....I think!


----------



## I like Skol (8 May 2017)

You guys failed the first test! A simple text would do, or a message by carrier pigeon as is the norm here in the grim north.


----------



## Leaway2 (8 May 2017)

I like Skol said:


> You guys failed the first test! A simple text would do, or a message by carrier pigeon as is the norm here in the grim north.


Non player off the green please!


----------



## I like Skol (8 May 2017)

Leaway2 said:


> Non player off the green please!


I might pop in for a pint on Friday after work so IMO I am part of the team!


----------



## nickyboy (8 May 2017)

I like Skol said:


> I might pop in for a pint on Friday after work so IMO I am part of the team!



Just try to make sure we don't end up in the same state as last time OK?


----------



## ColinJ (8 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Just try to make sure we don't end up in the same state as last time OK?


He didn't try to ride home afterwards did he?


----------



## Buck (8 May 2017)

was this the story that was regaled on the Scarborough ride of I like Skol making himself comfy in the gutter?


----------



## I like Skol (8 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Just try to make sure we don't end up in the same state as last time OK?


Never again! 

IF I do pop in it will only be for 1 or 2 because I finish at 7pm, I will be on my bike and I have to be back at work (in a fit state) at 7am on the Saturday morning. It is because I am working I am not doing the ride with you all


----------



## nickyboy (8 May 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Never again!
> 
> IF I do pop in it will only be for 1 or 2 because I finish at 7pm, I will be on my bike and I have to be back at work (in a fit state) at 7am on the Saturday morning. It is because I am working I am not doing the ride with you all



I'm the same...meeting up at 1830, just have a few then the train home. I have to be up about 6am Saturday to get sorted and get the train from Glossop. Be nice to see you, wasn't the last time that infamous night in Glossop?


----------



## doughnut (8 May 2017)

Cor blimey, what a day that was.


----------



## I like Skol (8 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> wasn't the last time that infamous night in Glossop?


Crikey, you're probably right. I thought we had done something since but now I think about it maybe it has been that long....


----------



## ColinJ (8 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Be nice to see you, wasn't the last time that infamous night in Glossop?





doughnut said:


> Cor blimey, what a day that was.


Fortunately for ILS, the embarrassing details of the episode never made it any further than the Internet! 

(I am SO lucky that smart phones and the Internet were not around in my crazy days to document what I was getting up to ... )


----------



## mike3121 (8 May 2017)

Ice cream



__ mike3121
__ 8 May 2017






Nice refreshing stop on my last ride before Saturday


----------



## mike3121 (8 May 2017)

si_c said:


> [smug] I did what I was asked and started a new conversation. Thus not replying to everyone. [/smug]



I did exactly the same


----------



## I like Skol (8 May 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Fortunately for ILS, the embarrassing details of the episode never made it any further than the Internet!
> 
> (I am SO lucky that smart phones and the Internet were not around in my crazy days to document what I was getting up to ... )


I don't know what any of you are talking about? It was a great day. I beat everyone up the hills. I was fastest down the hills. I was charming, witty and entertaining in the pub, but for some reason fell ill as I left to go home. I think it was heat stroke, it was quite sunny on the day I seem to remember......


----------



## nickyboy (8 May 2017)

I like Skol said:


> I don't know what any of you are talking about? It was a great day. I beat everyone up the hills. I was fastest down the hills. I was charming, witty and entertaining in the pub but for some reason fell I'll as I left to go home. I think it was heat stroke, it was quite sunny on the day I seem to remember......



Happy memories.....


----------



## mike3121 (8 May 2017)

just checked the forecast with met office


----------



## nickyboy (8 May 2017)

This is the Rhyl forecast from the Norwegian weather site which seems to be just about the most accurate. Really the only exposed bits are the hilly section and Prestatyn - Llandudno. The rest is quite sheltered

It's a pity this long spell of Easterlies is forecast to come to an end just before the ride. However, it's nice and warm, doesn't seem to be wet (BBC is forecasting some showers in the afternoon). Certainly better than 2016 and have we all forgotten what it was like in 2015?
*
Saturday 13/05/2017* 01:00–07:00



12° 0 mm



Light breeze, 3 m/s from south-southwest
07:00–13:00



12° 0 mm



Gentle breeze, 4 m/s from south-southwest
13:00–19:00



15° 0 mm



Gentle breeze, 5 m/s from southwest
19:00–01:00



15° 0 mm



Moderate breeze, 6 m/s from south-southwest

5 metres per second = 11 miles per hour


----------



## Crackle (8 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> have we all forgotten what it was like in 2015?


No!


----------



## Wobblers (8 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Happy memories.....
> 
> View attachment 351495



That you getting the rounds in at Llandudno?

Good man!


----------



## Wobblers (8 May 2017)

mike3121 said:


> just checked the forecast with met office



It's way too early to start worrying about the weather yet: this far ahead it's still a vague guess. (But if it does rain, I'll be blaming you!)


----------



## tommaguzzi (8 May 2017)

It looks like I'll be on my 5 quid BSO then


----------



## nickyboy (9 May 2017)

Decent turn out.....

Looks like 20+ will be starting Manchester/Altrincham with most planning to do the full Century. Bike's in the LBS for a fix of a creaky BB and general fettle up (as Ride Leader I can't have a mechanical). When I get it back I'll get it all shiny and sparkly......ready for my Drive Train inspection before the start


----------



## theclaud (9 May 2017)

A belated entry from far-away South Wales. I managed to get out of working late on Friday night, and have six train tickets. Put me down for a Manchester start. I might copy @wanda2010 in skipping a chunk of the route, depending on weather, headwinds etc...


----------



## theclaud (9 May 2017)

Why is @rich p not on the list???!


----------



## ColinJ (9 May 2017)

I'm going to go for a ride on my singlespeed bike this afternoon to make sure that all is well with that. (I lowered the bars and put a new saddle on but haven't ridden it since. I don't want to discover problems on Saturday.)

I know that I won't be able to ride up everything on the bike's 52/19 gear but I want to see if I can ride at least 98 miles and walk less than 2!


----------



## ColinJ (9 May 2017)

theclaud said:


> Why is @rich p not on the list???!





rich p said:


> Sadly, I shall be at a friend's wedding in the Dordogne that weekend.
> Really sorry to miss this.


----------



## theclaud (9 May 2017)

Priorities, @rich p!


----------



## nickyboy (9 May 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I'm going to go for a ride on my singlespeed bike this afternoon to make sure that all is well with that. (I lowered the bars and put a new saddle on but haven't ridden it since. I don't want to discover problems on Saturday.)
> 
> I know that I won't be able to ride up everything on the bike's 52/19 gear but I want to see if I can ride at least 98 miles and walk less than 2!



When I did the recce of the main climb to Pentre Halkyn my comfortable gear was 34/23 for the steepest bits so I suspect I could have got up with a 52/19....just. That funny steep ramp on the coastal path would be impossible for me with that gear, even with a real serious run up at it


----------



## ColinJ (9 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> When I did the recce of the main climb to Pentre Halkyn my comfortable gear was 34/23 for the steepest bits so I suspect I could have got up with a 52/19....just. That funny steep ramp on the coastal path would be impossible for me with that gear, even with a real serious run up at it


I was quietly hoping that the ramp would be the only one to walk but I didn't want to jinx myself!


----------



## rich p (9 May 2017)

theclaud said:


> Priorities, @rich p!


To add to my chagrin, I've just found out that the happy couple actually got married in a Brighton registry office yesterday!!!!
So, I'm essentially flogging down France for nothing but a party with loads of free food, free booze and plenty of pretty young things.... 
I'll hope to make the Scarboro' gig if it happens.


----------



## si_c (9 May 2017)

I reckon a 52/19 will be quite tough on the hilly route, the main climb is 7.3km at an average of around 4%, with around 2km at about 7%. Not particularly tough, but I'd be leery about a 73" gear.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> It's a pity this long spell of Easterlies is forecast to come to an end just before the ride. However, it's nice and warm, doesn't seem to be wet (BBC is forecasting some showers in the afternoon). Certainly better than 2016 and *have we all forgotten what it was like in 2015?*


Definitely not...... it was like this:




Then like this



And on the trip home I could see a dusting of snow on the taller hills inland.

Edit to add: I am in for the ride, starting from Shrewsbury and joining you at Eureka. PM sent


----------



## si_c (9 May 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> ...


At least there are no dogs on stretchy leads and people wandering all over the place without looking around them.


----------



## nickyboy (9 May 2017)

si_c said:


> At least there are no dogs on stretchy leads and people wandering all over the place without looking around them.



Yes, on a serious note riders will have to watch out for dog walkers. Chances are there will be quite a few (as is their right, it's a shared use path). When I did the recce last week, some dogs were on leads and some weren't. Having said that, the owners were very considerate of cyclists


----------



## si_c (9 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Yes, on a serious note riders will have to watch out for dog walkers. Chances are there will be quite a few (as is their right, it's a shared use path). When I did the recce last week, some dogs were on leads and some weren't. Having said that, the owners were very considerate of cyclists



Especially if the weather is nice, when I was down there the other week it was totally full of people, had to slow right down. There are sections between Rhyl and Rhos where it is also quite narrow and there are often groups of people walking their dogs there too, so caution is advised pretty much from Prestatyn to Rhos.


----------



## rich p (9 May 2017)

Anyway, have a great ride everyone. I'm really sorry to be missing it for the sake of a piss up in France.


----------



## Wobblers (9 May 2017)

rich p said:


> Anyway, have a great ride everyone. I'm really sorry to be missing it for the sake of a piss up in France.



The terrible sacrifices you have to make, eh, Rich?


----------



## rich p (9 May 2017)

McWobble said:


> The terrible sacrifices you have to make, eh, Rich?


 Bon chance, Andrew, and get a battery for that Garmin thingy...


----------



## DiddlyDodds (9 May 2017)

si_c said:


> Especially if the weather is nice, when I was down there the other week it was totally full of people, had to slow right down. There are sections between Rhyl and Rhos where it is also quite narrow and there are often groups of people walking their dogs there too, so caution is advised pretty much from Prestatyn to Rhos.



For the last two years we have been going down the sea front around Tea time , so most of the afternoon walkers are in their caravans watching telly and feeding their faces so its not been to bad.


----------



## ColinJ (9 May 2017)

***** WARNING - PRE-RIDE NERD CONTENT! **** *



si_c said:


> I reckon a 52/19 will be quite tough on the hilly route, the main climb is 7.3km at an average of around 4%, with around 2km at about 7%. Not particularly tough, but I'd be leery about a 73" gear.


Funnily enough, I was just working out the average gradient and segment gradients for that climb! My figures are slightly different to yours, but similar.

I've been out on my singlespeed bike this afternoon and done a few hills to see what I can and can't cope with. I actually got up all the hills that I tried today but was on my limit on a couple of shorts stretches at about 13%.

Main climb today was the Cragg Vale climb which is actually similar to the main climb on the Llandudno hillier route, though generally a more steady climb with just one mid-climb ramp.

Here's an elevation profile of the main climb on the hillier version of this year's route:







Here are the numbers for the points marked, which I chose to work out averages on various segments and a couple of worrying steeper little ramps. (Elevation, distance into climb.):

A: 20 m, 0.84 km
B: 31 m, 0.92 km
C: 34 m, 1.40 km
D: 82 m, 2.15 km
E: 132 m, 3.19 km
F: 119 m, 4.69 km
G: 152 m, 5.09 km
H: 180 m, 5.80 km
I: 206 m, 6.08 km
J: 206 m, 6.39 km
K: 260 m, 7.81 km

From A to K the climb averages 3.4% for about 7 km, which is remarkably similar to Cragg Vale.

From C to E the climb averages 5.5% for about 1.8 km. From F to K it averages 4.5% for about 3.1 km.

I can't see a 7% section 2km long - fortunately!

There are a couple of nasty little blips though - A to B is nearly 14% but only for about 80 m. It should be possible to hit the foot of that pretty fast and get some way up it before grinding up the last bit.

It will be harder than Cragg Vale because of the ramps, but it is interesting to compare the two. I have overlaid a transparent Cragg Vale profile over the Lllandudno one:






If I am feeling ok I think I _might_ manage to get up the Welsh climb. If I am not, and/or there is a troublesome wind, I will have to trot up the little ramps.


----------



## I like Skol (10 May 2017)

I've just looked at the BBC weather forecast for Saturday in Chester and Rhyl. You lucky buggers!


----------



## nickyboy (10 May 2017)

ColinJ said:


> ***** WARNING - PRE-RIDE NERD CONTENT! **** *
> 
> 
> Funnily enough, I was just working out the average gradient and segment gradients for that climb! My figures are slightly different to yours, but similar.
> ...



Has it ever been suggested you perhaps overthink things Colin????? 

Anyhoo....as you're particularly interested, that climb and Cragg Vale are completely different, having done both. The Llandudno climb has flat and downhill sections interspersed with ramps. But don't worry about it. The view at the very top (which is actually a fair bit beyond the village of Pentre Halkyn) is fabulous. All the gorse was in flower and you could look over the Dee estuary to Wirral.

Anyone in my group on the day, we climb this at our own pace, then regroup at the top


----------



## Crackle (10 May 2017)

How did you find it compare to last years climb, Nicky. I only really recall Kelsterton lane and then it just being a drag. I do recall looking down that climb from somewhere around Pentre Halkyn and suppresing the urge to fly down it back onto the coast road. 

Depending on who we meet up with in Eureka, my son and I are intending to do the hilly route, definitely at our own pace and unlike Kelsterton lane, I intend to be in the right gear at the start of the climb this time!


----------



## nickyboy (10 May 2017)

I like Skol said:


> I've just looked at the BBC weather forecast for Saturday in Chester and Rhyl. You lucky buggers!



To be fair we have been spectacularly unlucky in previous years. Last year we started the ride with Easterlies and it veered round to strong SW for the exposed bit from Rhyl onwards. 2015 there was a long spell of Easterlies that broke the day before and the weather was really terrible on the final stretch

ATM it looks dry, warm, reasonably sunny. BBC says a headwind (although nothing like last year), Norwegian site says almost no wind. I'm sure if we'd been offered this forecast a few weeks ago everyone would have been very happy with it. Let's hope it doesn't change for the worse in the next few days


----------



## nickyboy (10 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> How did you find it compare to last years climb, Nicky. I only really recall Kelsterton lane and then it just being a drag. I do recall looking down that climb from somewhere around Pentre Halkyn and suppresing the urge to fly down it back onto the coast road.
> 
> Depending on who we meet up with in Eureka, my son and I are intending to do the hilly route, definitely at our own pace and unlike Kelsterton lane, I intend to be in the right gear at the start of the climb this time!



If you can remember the climbing last year, there was a tough ramp up Kelsterston Lane....then it eased off. Followed by a flat bit, then another completely separate climb up a tiny lane (with the cattle grid at the top) that I found hard

This climb never goes over 10%. There is a 9-10% section near the bottom, then it eases off to 3-4% and is very pleasant. There is another 9-10% section getting into the village of Pentre Halkyn which is hard work. After than it eases off again.

So really just two short harder sections, the rest is pretty comfortable for a fit young fella like you


----------



## Crackle (10 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> the rest is pretty comfortable for a fit young fella like you


I'm still not buying you a pint.


----------



## nickyboy (10 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> I'm still not buying you a pint.



Sorry, a typo...."fit young fella like *your son*". A knackered old fart like you will struggle


----------



## Freds Dad (10 May 2017)

Do you have a link to the Norwegian weather site you have mentioned?


----------



## si_c (10 May 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> Do you have a link to the Norwegian weather site you have mentioned?


Yr.no


----------



## nickyboy (10 May 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> Do you have a link to the Norwegian weather site you have mentioned?



https://www.yr.no/place/United_Kingdom/Wales/Rhyl/long.html

This includes the Rhyl Saturday forecast. The Norwegian site tends to be as accurate as any


----------



## nickyboy (10 May 2017)

For those interested in such things, I've created a Strava segment for the climb out of Flint all the way to the top: "To Pentre Halkyn.....and beyond"

https://www.strava.com/segments/14835966


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> *Has it ever been suggested you perhaps overthink things Colin?????*
> 
> Anyhoo....as you're particularly interested, that climb and Cragg Vale are completely different, having done both. The Llandudno climb has flat and downhill sections interspersed with ramps. But don't worry about it. The view at the very top (which is actually a fair bit beyond the village of Pentre Halkyn) is fabulous. All the gorse was in flower and you could look over the Dee estuary to Wirral.
> .
> Anyone in my group on the day, we climb this at our own pace, then regroup at the top


Well, it beats 'getting a life'! 

I can see the 2 main ramps and the flat and downhill parts on the profile. I was more concerned with what the long steady sections would be like, but they do seem to resemble the Cragg Vale climb. The Welsh ramps look similar to the mid-climb ramp above Cragg Vale.

I am looking forward to the climb now. The only catch is that I wouldn't have a lot of oomph in reserve if we get much of a headwind going up there.


----------



## tommaguzzi (10 May 2017)

bloody hell Colin, you need to get out more.


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2017)

tommaguzzi said:


> bloody hell Colin, you need to get out more.


I DID get out yesterday - I did 35 lumpy miles on my singlespeed bike. That post was done in the evening when I was recovering with my legs up!


----------



## Freds Dad (10 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> For those interested in such things, I've created a Strava segment for the climb out of Flint all the way to the top: "To Pentre Halkyn.....and beyond"
> 
> https://www.strava.com/segments/14835966



I'll stick to the coastal route thanks.


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> I'll stick to the coastal route thanks.


I'll stick to the hillier route but ignore Strava, cheers!


----------



## si_c (10 May 2017)

In an added incentive for the strava-ites, the fastest to the top gets the KOM.


unless @nickyboy was faster on friday


----------



## nickyboy (10 May 2017)

si_c said:


> In an added incentive for the strava-ites, the fastest to the top gets the KOM.
> 
> 
> unless @nickyboy was faster on friday


I'm KOM at the moment (4 people have done it!) but I stopped in Pentre Halkyn for a couple of minutes so it's up for grabs


----------



## I like Skol (10 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I'm KOM at the moment (4 people have done it!) but I stopped in Pentre Halkyn for a couple of minutes so it's up for grabs


Wish I had a bit of time to pop down there for a bash tomorrow. I reckon that KOM could be mine.


----------



## nickyboy (10 May 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Wish I had a bit of time to pop down there for a bash tomorrow. I reckon that KOM could be mine.



You've got to be in it to win it

I'll announce the Llandudno ride King of the Mountain next week. Game on

Whilst trying desperately hard not to appear too competitive, the official timed segment starts at the start of Cornist lane and goes all the way to the layby on the Brynford Road out of Pentre Halkyn. Participants should try to avoid stopping for a breather in the village as I did !

Just need to find a polka dot shirt as a prize.....


----------



## Freds Dad (10 May 2017)




----------



## Kestevan (10 May 2017)

Getting my KOM excuses in early... I'm riding from Holmfirth to the start, so will already have done 25+ more miles and almost 2000ft more climbing than you lot.




I'm also an old, slow, fat knacker. :-) 
(thought I'd get that in before @I like Skol)


----------



## mike3121 (10 May 2017)

to give you guys a chance in the KOM I will be doing the flat route


----------



## doughnut (10 May 2017)

Is there going to be a KOF for the flat route as well ?


----------



## nickyboy (10 May 2017)

doughnut said:


> Is there going to be a KOF for the flat route as well ?



King of the Fat will be hotly contested. Like the KoM there will be a winner's jersey, this time XXXL


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2017)

If I get up that hill without walking then I will claim the honorary SSKoM, unless somebody else turns up mono-geared ...


----------



## si_c (10 May 2017)

ColinJ said:


> If I get up that hill without walking then I will claim the honorary SSKoM, unless somebody else turns up mono-geared ...


I'll agree to ride my bike in just the one gear if you want some competition, it'll be the 25" gear though


----------



## DiddlyDodds (10 May 2017)

Is it a bit to late to start training for this KOM thing.


----------



## si_c (10 May 2017)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Is it a bit to late to start training for this KOM thing.


More pies = more watts.


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2017)

si_c said:


> More pies = more watts.


But the W/kg (pie!) ratio may actually get worse ...


----------



## DiddlyDodds (10 May 2017)

si_c said:


> More pies = more watts.



Just put the pie shop at the top of the hill


----------



## Buck (10 May 2017)

doughnut said:


> Is there going to be a KOF for the flat route as well ?



This and King of the Kebab (KOK)...who is up for it ?


----------



## doughnut (11 May 2017)

Buck said:


> This and King of the Kebab (KOK)...who is up for it ?


Thats me! I'm the reigning champ. I overheard someone saying at last years event, "That doughnut, he's a bit of a KOK isn't he".

And I'm planning on turning up on Saturday and being a complete KOK again.


----------



## Kestevan (11 May 2017)

Have to admit I'm a bit concerned about the pre-ride drive-train inspection, as I know just how high Nicks standards are.

I know the bike is only a few months old, but I have actually ridden it. Spent a couple of hours yesterday dismantling, cleaning and prepping, but that's still slightly less than pristine.

What do you think @nickyboy should I just order a new drive-train now just to be safe..or are least a new cassette?


----------



## I like Skol (11 May 2017)

I could perhaps lend you one of mine Kes, that should pass muster at the pre-ride shine off.....


----------



## Leaway2 (11 May 2017)

Perhaps to identify who have passed the inspection, riders foreheads could be stamped with *P*re *R*ide *I*nspection *C*ertificate stamp.


----------



## nickyboy (11 May 2017)

Kestevan said:


> Have to admit I'm a bit concerned about the pre-ride drive-train inspection, as I know just how high Nicks standards are.
> 
> I know the bike is only a few months old, but I have actually ridden it. Spent a couple of hours yesterday dismantling, cleaning and prepping, but that's still slightly less than pristine.
> 
> What do you think @nickyboy should I just order a new drive-train now just to be safe..or are least a new cassette?



To get an idea of what I'm expecting, have a look at photos of @ianrauk 's bike. We are talking "Concours D'Elegance"


----------



## si_c (11 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> To get an idea of what I'm expecting, have a look at photos of @ianrauk 's bike. We are talking "Concours D'Elegance"



Dammit, I'm going to literally have to scrape the cowshit off the underside of the downtube then aren't I?


----------



## doughnut (11 May 2017)

Its 8.54 on Thursday, so only 47 hours to go - theres only so much I can do in that time to get my bike anywhere close to the weight it was when I bought it.


----------



## Cupotea (11 May 2017)

My current dilemma is whether to strap on the mudguards or not. My decision changes with every 30 minute check of the weather forecast.


----------



## nickyboy (11 May 2017)

Cupotea said:


> My current dilemma is whether to strap on the mudguards or not. My decision changes with every 30 minute check of the weather forecast.



Current forecast is dry for the whole route. Should be pleasant temperatures, about 11 degrees when we leave Manchester, rising to about 14 degrees in the afternoon. Decent sunny intervals

There will be a light cross/headwind until we get out to the coast. Having recced the route, the warm Spring has encouraged the hedges into full leaf so through Cheshire we get good wind protection. Then it will be more of a headwind (sorry folks) for the Prestatyn-Llandudno stretch. However, not as strong as last year, definitely warmer too

I'll be riding in shorts with a cycling top and a t shirt underneath....and no mudguards


----------



## Cupotea (11 May 2017)

Sounds good to me! Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Crackle (11 May 2017)

I shall be wearing a full sou'wester, I've done this ride before!


----------



## nickyboy (11 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> I shall be wearing a full sou'wester, I've done this ride before!



I saw these for sale in Decathlon







Also will mean a bit of a spooky, Scoobydoo ghost vibe going on


----------



## Kestevan (11 May 2017)

doughnut said:


> Its 8.54 on Thursday, so only 47 hours to go - theres only so much I can do in that time to get my bike anywhere close to the weight it was when I bought it.
> View attachment 351825



Phew... I was obviously worrying for nothing..... my bikes clean compared to that.





Although, I think I'll probably be on the Trek, It was easier to buy a new one than clean the GT


----------



## Crackle (11 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I saw these for sale in Decathlon
> 
> View attachment 351830
> 
> ...


That's quite cool but I tend to think you'll end up back at the start once you hit the prom.


----------



## nickyboy (11 May 2017)

Now for the important stuff.....post ride pub

First year we went to the Kings Head which is across the road from the Chippy. Last year we went to the Wetherspoons

There is a rather nice pub just around the corner from Wetherspoons called the Cottage Loaf. I've just called them. What I suggest we do is meet up there and see if we can arrange seating for us all. They have a beer garden with heaters too. If it just proves to be impossible then we will decamp to Wetherspoons.....but hopefully we can all squeeze in together at the Cottage Loaf

They do nice food for late arrivals too although Llandudno has got zillions of eating options anyway

So first arrivals at the pub need to start taking charge of seats and spread out so we can all fit in together. I reckon there will be around fifteen of us stopping over

http://the-cottageloaf.co.uk/

Here is the Wetherspoons for those that have been before. The Cottage Loaf is the stone building you can see down Garden Street


----------



## I like Skol (11 May 2017)

Send @MossCommuter on an advanced reconnaissance mission to establish an FOB. Once he has secured the position the rest of you can join him to reinforce the area.


----------



## MossCommuter (11 May 2017)

Cottage loaf is lovely, possibly too genteel for a crowd of sweaty lycra louts

Seating on Saturday tea time will be impossible


----------



## nickyboy (11 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Cottage loaf is lovely, possibly too genteel for a crowd of sweaty lycra louts
> 
> Seating on Saturday tea time will be impossible



Let's give it a try. It's a very short stumble from there to 'spoons if it doesn't work out. I have a feeling you're something of an expert at the sequestration of pub seating


----------



## si_c (11 May 2017)

Following on from what we've used for previous rides, I will be using Glympse on my phone to live-track where I am for those who are meeting us / people who are lost / my wife. If you are unfamiliar with Glympse, then it's a small app that you can install on your phone (you can get it here http://glympse.com/get-glympse), you can then share your location with others.

There are a few choices, you can send people a text / share with whatsapp etc, or you can use a "tag", which is basically a group, and allows anyone looking at the group to see where everyone in that group is. I have created a tag called "Llandudno2017", so you can just add that as your tag and you will automatically join the group.

When sharing your location, be aware that the default sharing time is only 15 minutes, so set it to the maximum of 4 hours, I will likely reset mine back up to 4 hours at each of the cafe stops so that I continue sharing. It is also worth bearing in mind that you can use a "low power mode" which means you are only transmitting your location when someone is looking at the tag, and not otherwise, this is worth doing as it means your battery lasts much much longer.

I am quite happy to give people a quick tutorial on setting up the app before we leave or at the cafe stops, feel free to ask. For those who are wanting to watch where we will be, you can use the link below which will show it in your browser. I will be running Glympse for a few hours today so that you get an idea of what it will look like (I'll be at my desk in work, so not super interesting). @nickyboy could you possibly put that link in the first post so it is easy to find on the day rather than having to remember what page it is on in the thread?

http://glympse.com/!Llandudno2017 

You can also view us from the app itself, just go to the menu, and one of the options is to add a tag, you can just type in the tag, and it will take you to the same map as the web view, but it might be easier to view on your phone.


----------



## MossCommuter (11 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Let's give it a try. It's a very short stumble from there to 'spoons if it doesn't work out. I have a feeling you're something of an expert at the sequestration of pub seating


I'll be at the Kings Head anyway - waiting for Le Grand Arrive


----------



## straas (11 May 2017)

So there're about 30 on the ride! 

Might have time for a quick pint before I carry on to conwy depending on what time we arrive. 

What's everyone bringing for fuel? I'm off sugar and struggling with ideas - so far I'm bringing a grenade protein bar, a sandwich and a kids fruit smoothie.


----------



## nickyboy (11 May 2017)

straas said:


> So there're about 30 on the ride!
> 
> Might have time for a quick pint before I carry on to conwy depending on what time we arrive.
> 
> What's everyone bringing for fuel? I'm off sugar and struggling with ideas - so far I'm bringing a grenade protein bar, a sandwich and a kids fruit smoothie.



Regards fuel...probably nothing. Decent breakfast before I leave home, bacon roll at Piccadilly (Greggs), something at Weaverham from Devonshire Bakery, lunch including cake at Eureka café, fish and chips when we get to Llandudno. This is the only Century ride where you put on weight !

Hope you've got time to stop off on your way to Conwy. We will hang out around the Chippy for a bit and there's a nice pub across the road (Kings Head?)


----------



## mike3121 (11 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Current forecast is dry for the whole route. Should be pleasant temperatures, about 11 degrees when we leave Manchester, rising to about 14 degrees in the afternoon. Decent sunny intervals
> 
> There will be a light cross/headwind until we get out to the coast. Having recced the route, the warm Spring has encouraged the hedges into full leaf so through Cheshire we get good wind protection. Then it will be more of a headwind (sorry folks) for the Prestatyn-Llandudno stretch. However, not as strong as last year, definitely warmer too
> 
> I'll be riding in shorts with a cycling top and a t shirt underneath....and no mudguards



sounds like a lovely day.......


----------



## si_c (11 May 2017)

straas said:


> So there're about 30 on the ride!
> 
> Might have time for a quick pint before I carry on to conwy depending on what time we arrive.
> 
> What's everyone bringing for fuel? I'm off sugar and struggling with ideas - so far I'm bringing a grenade protein bar, a sandwich and a kids fruit smoothie.



As @nickyboy says you probably won't need anything if you eat proper food during the day, we won't be riding at TdF pace so sugar isn't really needed. If you're worried about carrying something light, then I think you've nailed it with a sandwich. I'll probably bring some home made trail mix.


----------



## ColinJ (11 May 2017)

I wasn't going to mention mudguards for fear of jinxing us, but since the subject has already come up ... I have taken the rack off my s/s bike and will be taking the Crud Roadracers off as well. When I did my test ride a few days ago the rattling and rubbing of the Cruds was annoying me. I prefer the simplicity of the unadorned bike so I think I will take it back to what it was when I first built it. (I can use the guards and rack on other bikes.) I might carry an 'Ass Saver' just in case, but probably won't bother.

I have been out riding with Littgull in the sunshine today. We toyed with the idea of doing a harder ride than we ended up doing, but decided to save ourselves for Saturday. We still did over 50 miles but we avoided huge hills and took our time. 

It does look like those of us doing the hillier version could face a significant headwind on the climb from Flint. I'm getting my excuses in early in case I am forced to walk on parts of that climb - if I am, then I'll blame it on the wind! 

If Eureka is as popular as I have heard that it is, are there typically long delays getting served? Are we likely to get seats?


----------



## si_c (11 May 2017)

ColinJ said:


> If Eureka is as popular as I have heard that it is, are there typically long delays getting served? Are we likely to get seats?



They're pretty quick serving, the food is good, the cake is good, and the tea comes in large mugs. There are usually quite a few people there, but by the time we get there the club runs will already have left, and there is plenty of seating indoors and out.

Cash only.


----------



## mike3121 (11 May 2017)

ColinJ said:


> If Eureka is as popular as I have heard that it is, are there typically long delays getting served? Are we likely to get seats?



Plenty of seating at Eureka, rule of thumb if you can park your bike you will get a seat
depends how many people turn up together on how long you que for food, just like any café


----------



## ColinJ (11 May 2017)

Excellent!


----------



## mike3121 (11 May 2017)

http://the-cottageloaf.co.uk/

looks like a nice pub, I have just checked out the menu, I will pop into Wetherspoons for food


----------



## I like Skol (12 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Testing the water for a quick drinky on Friday after work/evening
> 
> I'm relaxed either way but happy to meet up if any participants fancy it. Howsabout 57 Thomas Street which has a very good beer range and is only about 5 minutes walk from Piccadilly station?


Are any of you guys still going for a pre-ride tipple tonight? I have permission from the boss to call in on my way home from work so can be there by 8-o-clock (providing they will let me in in my cycle gear!)


----------



## nickyboy (12 May 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Are any of you guys still going for a pre-ride tipple tonight? I have permission from the boss to call in on my way home from work so can be there by 8-o-clock (providing they will let me in in my cycle gear!)



ATM it's me and @doughnut , @MossCommuter and @YahudaMoon are coming along too at some point.

You'll fit right in in the Northern Quarter providing you're riding some weird fixie and can grow a decent beard by this evening


----------



## doughnut (12 May 2017)

Still got to check the train times, but I am aiming for about 6.30 at 57 Thomas St.


----------



## nickyboy (12 May 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Are any of you guys still going for a pre-ride tipple tonight? I have permission from the boss to call in on my way home from work so can be there by 8-o-clock (providing they will let me in in my cycle gear!)



I've just had a chat with @doughnut and we've *pushed the meet up back to 7.30pm* as it seems you and the others won't be arriving any time before that


----------



## wanda2010 (12 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I've just had a chat with @doughnut and we've *pushed the meet up back to 7.30pm* as it seems you and the others won't be arriving any time before that




Calling @theclaud


----------



## nickyboy (12 May 2017)

wanda2010 said:


> Calling @theclaud



Be great if she and others can make it. 57 Thomas Street is only 5 minutes from the station and is a Marble Brewery bar with a real good beer selection


----------



## gavroche (12 May 2017)

Hi everyone. Just found out that apparently, it is Prom day on Saturday and Sunday so the prom will be closed to traffic from Old Colwyn to Rhos on Sea. That means we will have to make a small detour via Colwyn Bay centre and rejoin the cycle path at Rhos on Sea. Weather conditions look ok, cloudy, 15 degrees and 14mph winds SSW.


----------



## MossCommuter (12 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Be great if she and others can make it. 57 Thomas Street is only 5 minutes from the station and is a Marble Brewery bar with a real good beer selection




Good bar snacks too if anyone's worried about finding their tea; there's meat boards, cheese selections, lah-de-dah hipster bread and hummus, pies, etc. Al Faisal's is over the road too (open until 8).


----------



## Crackle (12 May 2017)

gavroche said:


> Hi everyone. Just found out that apparently, it is Prom day on Saturday and Sunday so the prom will be closed to traffic from Old Colwyn to Rhos on Sea. That means we will have to make a small detour via Colwyn Bay centre and rejoin the cycle path at Rhos on Sea. Weather conditions look ok, cloudy, 15 degrees and 14mph winds SSW.


Oh yeah

http://promxtra.co.uk/


----------



## Crackle (12 May 2017)

There's a map on the event site with the extent of the activities on. Slightly unclear on where the road is closed. I shall leave it to our glorious leader to make the route decision though.


----------



## mike3121 (12 May 2017)

I will push my bike along this bit of the prom before I ride on the A55


----------



## gavroche (12 May 2017)

mike3121 said:


> I will push my bike along this bit of the prom before I ride on the A55


No worries, you won't be going anywhere near the a55.


----------



## doughnut (12 May 2017)

If we all had one of those Decathlon luminous green parachute coats then we could pretend we are part of the festivities as we ride through.


----------



## mike3121 (12 May 2017)

doughnut said:


> If we all had one of those Decathlon luminous green parachute coats then we could pretend we are part of the festivities as we ride through.



Bring your boat we can go around it via the sea


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2017)

Would this (blue line) be the diversion?


----------



## mike3121 (12 May 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Would this (blue line) be the diversion?
> 
> View attachment 351982



yeah that is the same route I have just mapped out

I work that out as a 1.6 mile diversion, I can live with that


----------



## nickyboy (12 May 2017)

@gavroche thanks for this....I didn't see any signs for the Prom closure when I did the recce last week

I've updated the Ridewithgps links on the first page with a diversion around the closed area of Promenade

So if you've already downloaded the file, you need to re-download it. Of course, on the day if you want to ignore the gpx and just walk through the closed area that's up to you. You will pick the official route back up when you clear the closed area


----------



## nickyboy (12 May 2017)

Please do not start posting up diversions etc....it is just confusing

Use my GPX files please


----------



## doughnut (12 May 2017)

mike3121 said:


> Bring your boat we can go around it via the sea


Now you're talking!


----------



## nickyboy (12 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> There's a map on the event site with the extent of the activities on. Slightly unclear on where the road is closed. I shall leave it to our glorious leader to make the route decision though.
> 
> View attachment 351974



Cheers Crax....headwinds, prom closures......have we checked for plagues of locusts yet?


----------



## mike3121 (12 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Cheers Crax....headwinds, prom closures......have we checked for plagues of locusts yet?



Maybe just maybe next year it will run smoothly without any complications


----------



## nickyboy (12 May 2017)

mike3121 said:


> Maybe just maybe next year it will run smoothly without any complications



Just don't complain about the weather tomorrow. I'm feeling pretty naffed off after 2 weeks of perfect weather it changes overnight tonight. Just as it did in 2015 and 2016 (both those years a spell of dry Easterlies came to an end just before the ride started)

Ho hum....maybe I'll get the timing right one year


----------



## theclaud (12 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Be great if she and others can make it. 57 Thomas Street is only 5 minutes from the station and is a Marble Brewery bar with a real good beer selection


Ooooh.  What's the bicycle-watching situation there? I am travelling without a lock as I wasn't planning to leave it unattended. If someone could share a lock with me I could go to the pub straight from the station, stay there til @wanda2010 arrives, have another beer or two, then we could wobble to the hotel...


----------



## nickyboy (12 May 2017)

theclaud said:


> Ooooh.  What's the bicycle-watching situation there? I am travelling without a lock as I wasn't planning to leave it unattended. If someone could share a lock with me I could go to the pub straight from the station, stay there til @wanda2010 arrives, have another beer or two, then we could wobble to the hotel...



@I like Skol ....are you cycling there???

I can't remember the situation for locking the bike outside as I'm usually well pissed on a pub crawl by the time I get there tbh


----------



## MossCommuter (12 May 2017)

theclaud said:


> Ooooh.  What's the bicycle-watching situation there? I am travelling without a lock as I wasn't planning to leave it unattended. If someone could share a lock with me I could go to the pub straight from the station, stay there til @wanda2010 arrives, have another beer or two, then we could wobble to the hotel...


There are bicycle racks right opposite. 

I will bring a lock for you


----------



## gavroche (12 May 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Would this (blue line) be the diversion?
> 
> View attachment 351982


yes, that's about right.


----------



## si_c (12 May 2017)

gavroche said:


> Hi everyone. Just found out that apparently, it is Prom day on Saturday and Sunday so the prom will be closed to traffic from Old Colwyn to Rhos on Sea. That means we will have to make a small detour via Colwyn Bay centre and rejoin the cycle path at Rhos on Sea. Weather conditions look ok, cloudy, 15 degrees and 14mph winds SSW.


That's not too bad, I was expecting to have to detour around Colwyn anyway as when I was there last month there was a lot of work to do with prom renovation with a detour already in place. Will the diversion start at the underpass by the station?


----------



## gavroche (12 May 2017)

To the ones I will meet at t


si_c said:


> That's not too bad, I was expecting to have to detour around Colwyn anyway as when I was there last month there was a lot of work to do with prom renovation with a detour already in place. Will the diversion start at the underpass by the station?


No, it is likely to start at Old Colwyn as that part of the prom will be closed. The work is still going on , by the pier, by the way. I think it is supposed to be finished in August.


----------



## Crackle (12 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Cheers Crax....headwinds, prom closures......have we checked for plagues of locusts yet?


It's nay looking too bad. We'll have a side tail over the hills and a side head on the prom. And depending how busy it is, we may be able to amble through the festivities and it'll give us something to look at other than the normal drowned dog walkers tacking sideways down the prom in the wind (I may have exaggerated slightly for dramatic effect).


----------



## si_c (12 May 2017)

gavroche said:


> To the ones I will meet at t
> 
> No, it is likely to start at Old Colwyn as that part of the prom will be closed. The work is still going on , by the pier, by the way. I think it is supposed to be finished in August.


Ah ok, so we need to turn left as we come down off the coastal path. That's easy enough then.


----------



## 400bhp (12 May 2017)

Enjoy all-I have my daughter's confirmation tomorrow morning just round the corner from the Broadheath stop, so if you spot a skinny bloke in a suit walking with a little girl in a white dress, most likely it's me


----------



## theclaud (12 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> There are bicycle racks right opposite.
> 
> I will bring a lock for you


Thank you Mossy!


----------



## theclaud (12 May 2017)

If all goes to plan I should be at the boozer by 8:30. @nickyboy and/or @MossCommuter could you PM me a mobile number? I've lost them all from last year by smashing my phone up...


----------



## MossCommuter (12 May 2017)

theclaud said:


> If all goes to plan I should be at the boozer by 8:30. @nickyboy and/or @MossCommuter could you PM me a mobile number? I've lost them all from last year by smashing my phone up...



Done


----------



## nickyboy (12 May 2017)

si_c said:


> Ah ok, so we need to turn left as we come down off the coastal path. That's easy enough then.



Chillax......it's all taken care of in the route files in post #1


----------



## nickyboy (12 May 2017)

Minimum required standard of cleanliness







And that cassette is more than a year old


----------



## MossCommuter (12 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Minimum required standard of cleanliness
> 
> View attachment 351992
> 
> ...


if you're getting a year from a cassette you're not riding it enough


----------



## nickyboy (12 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> if you're getting a year from a cassette you're not riding it enough



I'm amazed its still going strong. About 6,000 hard, hilly miles thus far. On it's third chain


----------



## MossCommuter (12 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I'm amazed its still going strong. About 6,000 hard, hilly miles thus far. On it's third chain


Change it immediately - you have just well and truly jinxed it


----------



## theclaud (12 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Minimum required standard of cleanliness
> 
> View attachment 351992



Oh fark.


----------



## Crackle (12 May 2017)

theclaud said:


> Oh fark.


Have you fixed that creaking pedal or the shrieking freewheel?


----------



## doughnut (12 May 2017)

Now I'm praying for a real thunderstorm just outside Piccadilly to get my bike properly cleaned.


----------



## theclaud (12 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> Have you fixed that creaking pedal or the shrieking freewheel?


I brushed some of the sand off. Will that do?


----------



## I like Skol (12 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> You'll fit right in in the Northern Quarter providing you're riding some weird fixie and can grow a decent beard by this evening


A beard, I'll be there in about 45 minutes so will see what I can do......


nickyboy said:


> @I like Skol ....are you cycling there???
> I can't remember the situation for locking the bike outside as I'm usually well pissed on a pub crawl by the time I get there tbh





MossCommuter said:


> I will bring a lock for you


I saw the bike racks on google view and will be carrying a heavyish lock thanks anyway.


----------



## theclaud (12 May 2017)

My beard is not really coming along too well. Can I still drink beer?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 May 2017)

Hi folks. I think I'm going to have to drop out again for the second year running.

I had a bastard cold come on during the night. Have been in to work but had a bit of a rough day and I think riding a century tomorrow probably isn't the best idea.

I'm really sorry @nickyboy. Hope to catch up with you again in the not too distant future.


----------



## Wobblers (12 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> Have you fixed that creaking pedal or the shrieking freewheel?



I've got a creaking Canondale which would rouse the dead from their slumber throughout the whole of N. Wales, or a mildly creaking Planet X with a stunningly loud freewheel (that may be the shrieking freewheel you were complaining of last year).

Which one would you prefer?


----------



## Wobblers (12 May 2017)

doughnut said:


> Now I'm praying for a real thunderstorm just outside Piccadilly to get my bike properly cleaned.



Funny you should say that: it's now pissing down with great vigour here in fomerly sunny Tranmere. No thunder, though.

Could I politely request that you desist from the praying?


----------



## gavgav (12 May 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Hi folks. I think I'm going to have to drop out again for the second year running.
> 
> I had a bastard cold come on during the night. Have been in to work but had a bit of a rough day and I think riding a century tomorrow probably isn't the best idea.
> 
> I'm really sorry @nickyboy. Hope to catch up with you again in the not too distant future.


Oh no!! There are loads of people coming down with it at work this week, must be some bugs about.


----------



## Crackle (12 May 2017)

McWobble said:


> I've got a creaking Canondale which would rouse the dead from their slumber throughout the whole of N. Wales, or a mildly creaking Planet X with a stunningly loud freewheel (that may be the shrieking freewheel you were complaining of last year).
> 
> Which one would you prefer?


I'd prefer you to ride well behind me then unless the wind is very strong from behind, in which case, in front.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 May 2017)

gavgav said:


> Oh no!! There are loads of people coming down with it at work this week, must be some bugs about.


Doug and Jen are sniffing and sneezing too so I suspect we might have picked it up on the plane home.

I've only had 2 colds this year and both have come on just before planned century rides. I rode through the last one and wished I hadn't afterwards.


----------



## Crackle (12 May 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Hi folks. I think I'm going to have to drop out again for the second year running.
> 
> I had a bastard cold come on during the night. Have been in to work but had a bit of a rough day and I think riding a century tomorrow probably isn't the best idea.
> 
> I'm really sorry @nickyboy. Hope to catch up with you again in the not too distant future.


Sorry to hear that Phil.


----------



## theclaud (12 May 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Hi folks. I think I'm going to have to drop out again for the second year running.
> 
> I had a bastard cold come on during the night. Have been in to work but had a bit of a rough day and I think riding a century tomorrow probably isn't the best idea.
> 
> I'm really sorry @nickyboy. Hope to catch up with you again in the not too distant future.


----------



## gavgav (12 May 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Doug and Jen are sniffing and sneezing too so I suspect we might have picked it up on the plane home.
> 
> I've only had 2 colds this year and both have come on just before planned century rides. I rode through the last one and wished I hadn't afterwards.


Yes planes are perfect places for bugs to spread, in the re-circulated air. You need to be fully fit for a century ride, not worth the risk.


----------



## gavroche (12 May 2017)

Latest forecast: SSW 17mph winds. Get those legs warmed up!


----------



## nickyboy (12 May 2017)

Carbohydrate loading has commenced


----------



## mike3121 (12 May 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Hi folks. I think I'm going to have to drop out again for the second year running.
> 
> I had a bastard cold come on during the night. Have been in to work but had a bit of a rough day and I think riding a century tomorrow probably isn't the best idea.
> 
> I'm really sorry @nickyboy. Hope to catch up with you again in the not too distant future.



Ohhh noooo who will be there with first aid when I fall off outside the chippy


----------



## Katherine (12 May 2017)

Hi all, I won't see you tomorrow.
I would have loved to have cycled with you for at least a part of your ride tomorrow. I have another ride on Sunday anyway and can't have a pass for both. 
It will spur me on to find another cycle chatter in the region to pass the jersey onto. 
I can't believe it's a whole year since I joined you for the start of last year's. I'll be sorry to miss you and wish you all a great day.


----------



## rich p (12 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> Sorry to hear that Phil.


Me too Crax. You won't be able to ask him that question now...


----------



## I like Skol (12 May 2017)

Home about 20 minutes ago and now tucking in to a microwaved supper. It was good to see some of the gang again 

@nickyboy you mentioned wanting a date! How about Sept 9/10th or 23/24th?


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2017)

Sorry about the cold, Phil.



gavgav said:


> Oh no!! There are loads of people coming down with it at work this week, must be some bugs about.


I got mine out of the way early but it cost me 2 forum rides and meant that I wasted the £52 I spent for a place on the TdY sportive.

I'm feeling okay now though and looking forward to tomorrow, though not getting up in about 6 hours time when I won't be able to sleep for about 1/3 of that.

I'm having to go through the GPX file to reduce it from over 6,000 points to the 500 that my old GPS can handle. I don't like getting software to do it because it usually produces files with dodgy routeing at junctions.

See you in the morning!


----------



## si_c (12 May 2017)

Just cleaned the bike and fettled a few things that were annoying me on the way home from work today. What's fine for 25mi is rage inducing over much longer distances.

Packed bags, one for Mrs @doughnut and now about to have a bath before bed. Up in 4 hours


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2017)

I've reduced the GPX file to 2 less detailed files that my GPS will be able to cope with.

I've also removed the rack and mudguards from my s/s bike. Sorry about the deluge which will now engulf us! 

I haven't managed to track down a minor rattle from the front of the bike, but at least the Cruds won't also be there, a rubbin' and a rattlin' ...

Oh, I suppose I had better try and get some sleep ...


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2017)

_Smell that? You smell that? Porridge, son. Nothing else in the world smells like that. I love the smell of porridge in the morning. You know, one time we bombed up a hill on a 12 hour ride. When it was nearly over, I had to walk up. I was thirsty but I didn’t find one of ‘em, not one stinkin’ drinks bottle. The smell, you know that porridge smell, the whole jersey. Smelled like I was ... overgeared. Someday this riding’s gonna end…_


----------



## Moodyman (13 May 2017)

Made the train with 30 secs to spare. Expect to be in Manc Victoria at 7.15 which I believe is few mins ride from Piccadilly.


----------



## nickyboy (13 May 2017)




----------



## Freds Dad (13 May 2017)

Breakfast eaten, bike prepared, rain started.


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2017)

Moodyman said:


> Made the train with 30 secs to spare. Expect to be in Manc Victoria at 7.15 which I believe is few mins ride from Piccadilly.


I'll be getting on the same train shortly, and will be joined soon afterwards by Littgull and DiddlyDodds.


----------



## si_c (13 May 2017)




----------



## Buck (13 May 2017)

Just arrived in Manchester and parking car although having trouble getting in the car park. 

Will poorly across to Piccadilly to drop our bags off and meet up. 

Passed Paul (Kestevan) in the way in as well!


----------



## mike3121 (13 May 2017)

I will be at Eureka in 5 minutes


----------



## gavroche (13 May 2017)

Will be setting off in 1 hour to join you in Rhyl.


----------



## MossCommuter (13 May 2017)

Waiting


----------



## straas (13 May 2017)

Thanks all! Fun ride. Sorry I couldn't join for a pint


----------



## fossyant (13 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Waiting
> 
> View attachment 352187



You'll be sloshed by the time they get there.


----------



## gavroche (13 May 2017)

Back home after a very enjoyable day , meeting new faces and some I already knew. Thanks Nick for a great day.


----------



## I like Skol (13 May 2017)

Its all gone a bit quiet, I'm worried about what unfortunate fate has befell them! Are they there yet Mossy?


----------



## si_c (13 May 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Its all gone a bit quiet, I'm worried about what unfortunate fate has befell them! Are they there yet Mossy?



All good, mossy didn't get chairs though, it's chaos out there.


----------



## I like Skol (13 May 2017)

I bet Mossy got a seat!

Did Wanda and TC ride the whole distance?


----------



## Kestevan (13 May 2017)

Could be worse... I'm currently sat on a draughty platform at Manchester waiting for train home.

To add insult to injury I haven't even got any beer.


----------



## I like Skol (13 May 2017)

Kestevan said:


> Could be worse... I'm currently sat on a draughty platform at Manchester waiting for train home.
> 
> To add insult to injury I haven't even got any beer.


Why aren't you riding home?


----------



## Kestevan (13 May 2017)

I am...from Huddersfield.

Being the big soft jessy I am I thought the 130 miles was probably enough.


----------



## ColinJ (14 May 2017)

I'm just back. I set off at 06:20 and got home at 23:40 - a long day, especially after less than 4 hours sleep!

It was nice to meet more forum members and meet up again with quite a few others familiar from past rides.

Thanks for organising the ride, @nickyboy - I enjoyed it.

The big climb of the day _did_ turn out to be a bit too much for me on singlespeed - much harder than the generally steady Cragg Vale climb. I managed to get up the first steep ramp but that sent my pulse rate scarily high and shredded my legs so I saw sense and walked up 20 metres of the next ramp, 50 of the third, and all of the 4th. I also walked the last third of the steep lump coming in to Llandudno. The climb to the chippie at the end caught me out too - I had noticed a steep blip on the profile but thought it was a glitch; it wasn't!

Overall though, the singlespeed bike was a good choice for the ride. I covered 168 km (105 miles) in total and I walked less than 1 km (0.5 mile) of it 

I didn't really have time to get fish and chips at the finish so I headed off to the station with Kestevan and called in at a supermarket on the way for a bottle of Coke and a couple of sandwiches.

Some rather intoxicated middle-aged women were heading back to Rhyl and wanted me to answer a question ... The train to Manchester would set off from platform 1, but did the trains arrive at platform 2? I asked how a train could leave from platform 1 without having first arrived there? One woman started laughing and said "_I dunno - you're the sober one, you tell us!_" 

I was a bit worried about Littgull and alibaba who had not been at the chippie when I got there and were not at the station either. I think they had taken a wrong turn somewhere and somehow ended up behind me. They eventually turned up at the station about 10 minutes before the train was due to leave and were both close to bonking so I donated half a sandwich to each of them. They then decided to leg it to a takeaway across the road from the station to buy fish and chips. I felt a bit stressed when the train came in and they had still not returned. They eventually came back with a couple of minutes to spare and we ate our fish and chips on the train.

There were an awful lot of drunken people wandering about in the centre of Manchester when Littgull and I cycled back to Manchester Victoria for our trains home. I had forgotten what city centres are like at 10 o/c on a Saturday evening.

A good day out on the bike!


----------



## Wobblers (14 May 2017)

Back home, a mere 3.5 hours after setting out from Llandudno, courtesy of the same wind we were cursing on the slog past Prestatyn. Which is nice: for once I got back when it was still dark!

Doubtless some people will say I'm insane.

I couldn't possibly comment... 

Thanks @nickyboy!


----------



## theclaud (14 May 2017)

I like Skol said:


> I bet Mossy got a seat!
> 
> Did Wanda and TC ride the whole distance?


@wanda2010 got a train from Shotton as planned. I got paced up to the front of the hilly ride by @McWobble, who did the whole hilly route stuck in the big chainring! We hit the golf course at Prestatyn and turned into a horrible headwind, so I hopped on the train there, and had time for a leisurely scampi and chips and a pint before we watched @Happypigfour bring in the flatrouters. Result. I then drank mostly beer before @tommaguzzi got lumbered with a round with my fancy rhubarb gin in it...


----------



## Crackle (14 May 2017)

Son2 has just been explaining why the prevailing winds in the Northern hemisphere are predominantly antclockwise. I'm going to write it down and post it every time Nick says, Easterly.


----------



## Kestevan (14 May 2017)

As usual a cracking ride @nickyboy 

Did begin to wonder just what I'd let myself in for as I set off to Manchester. The initial climb was into the teeth of a 30mph SW wind, and the rain and intermittent hail didn't help.

As promised it turned out OK in the end though and I was almost dry by Eureka.

Total was 130 miles and 5500 ft of climbing, so a decent day out all told.

Just setting off now with Kes jnr to run round a forest shooting paintballs.....could be "interesting".


----------



## I like Skol (14 May 2017)

Kestevan said:


> Just setting off now with Kes jnr to run round a forest shooting paintballs.....could be "interesting".


Try not to fall asleep while hiding in a ditch!


----------



## Leaway2 (14 May 2017)

Thanks @nickyboy, for all the hard work you put in to organise these rides. Another cracking day out.


----------



## ColinJ (14 May 2017)

I certainly won't be running about today. My plan today is to catch up on the Giro; I was too tired to do it last night and fell asleep on the sofa instead, immediately after posting about the ride. I eventually woke up at 02:45 and dragged myself up to bed. Annoyingly, I kept waking up as my legs appeared to be reliving a singlespeed ascent of the ramp up from Flint!

Hang on - incoming... Ah, I just got a curry invite for this evening, so I won't now have to drag myself to the shops for supplies - super!


----------



## Moodyman (14 May 2017)

I mistakenly joined the hilly route group and then foolishly talked myself into continuing when I could have turned round and done the flatter route.

This proved to be a folly as the legs and lungs (which have not cleared fully from a recent cold) just couldn't cope. So, I cut the ride short at Prestatyn, had some fish and chips and caught the train I intended to catch from Llandudno. Arrived home at 11pm.

Thanks Nickyboy for organising and also to Tommaguzzie and ColinJ for the moral support.


----------



## theclaud (14 May 2017)

Moodyman said:


> I mistakenly joined the hilly route group and then foolishly talked myself into continuing when I could have turned round and done the flatter route.
> 
> This proved to be a folly as the legs and lungs (which have not cleared fully from a recent cold) just couldn't cope. So, I cut the ride short at Prestatyn, had some fish and chips and caught the train I intended to catch from Llandudno. Arrived home at 11pm.
> 
> Thanks Nickyboy for organising and also to Tommaguzzie and ColinJ for the moral support.


Glad you got home OK.


----------



## ColinJ (14 May 2017)

Moodyman said:


> I mistakenly joined the hilly route group and then foolishly talked myself into continuing when I could have turned round and done the flatter route.
> 
> This proved to be a folly as the legs and lungs (which have not cleared fully from a recent cold) just couldn't cope. So, I cut the ride short at Prestatyn, had some fish and chips and caught the train I intended to catch from Llandudno. Arrived home at 11pm.
> 
> Thanks Nickyboy for organising and also to Tommaguzzie and ColinJ for the moral support.


Well, it was a valiant effort!

Nice to see you again, and I'm glad you caught your train.


----------



## Littgull (14 May 2017)

Now fully recharged after a good night’s sleep. An epic and enjoyable day out on the bike and many thanks to @nickyboy for organising it. It was great to meet a lot of familiar chums and make friends with new ones.


@alibaba and myself became tailenders after unwittingly become detached from the rest of our subgroup of six. We were a short distance ahead of the rest at a point about 10 minutes after Nickyboy had kindly tracked back to check we were all ok. We must have missed a turning because we waited at a junction for the others to ‘catch up’ but it became apparent that they must have gone another way. Whilst we were never actually lost it seemed to take forever following my garmin to get us back en route, during which we took in at least another 3 climbs that weren’t on the planned route. Eventually we descended down to the coastal cycle path at Prestatyn and got there at 17.15 hours!


By then both Ali and I were seeing mirages of tasty fish and chips. As time went on it wasn’t just the fish and chips we were thinking about but also whether or not we would get to Llandudno in time to catch our booked 19.42 hours train back to Manchester. We diverted briefly off the cycle path to purchase some bottled water from a takeaway shop that was just closing. Despite the time pressure Ali did an excellent job in remaining optimistic that we would get to the finish in time for both the fish and chips and our train. I really enjoyed his company.


On arrival at the Tramway Chip shop it was good to see the tired but smiling faces of the whole group but we were well advised by @si_c that the queue was too big to eat the much anticipated fayre given the very short time to catch our train. Aided by si_c’s directions I sped down the hill where I advised Ali to follow me to the train station. Grappling with the Llandudno one way system whilst in a hurry proved a challenge and it was desperate stuff to see Ali fall off his bike for the second time of the day whilst struggling with his clipless pedals. Thankfully, just a few cuts and grazes with no serious damage to Ali or his bike.


As my pal @ColinJ has reported with a combination of food sharing and a mad dash to the fish and chip shop opposite the railway station we managed to satisfy our intense hunger and it was very atmospheric eating the F & C on the train together as it pulled away after getting on it in the brink of time. Ali fell asleep shortly after eating them whist Colin, @Kestevan and me had a good old chinwag for the 2 hour journey to Manchester that went very quickly.


On arrival in Manchester we said our farewells and Colin and I rode the short distance to Manchester Victoria dodging the inebriated citizens en route. I took the earlier 10.26 train that terminated at Rochdale and then cycled the 4 miles home to Littleborough arriving home at 11 pm.


A long and enjoyable day. Thanks again @nickyboy. Looking forward to the next one.


P.S. Does anybody know if @Moodyman made it to the finish? I hope he is alright.


----------



## Littgull (14 May 2017)

Moodyman said:


> I mistakenly joined the hilly route group and then foolishly talked myself into continuing when I could have turned round and done the flatter route.
> 
> This proved to be a folly as the legs and lungs (which have not cleared fully from a recent cold) just couldn't cope. So, I cut the ride short at Prestatyn, had some fish and chips and caught the train I intended to catch from Llandudno. Arrived home at 11pm.
> 
> Thanks Nickyboy for organising and also to Tommaguzzie and ColinJ for the moral support.



Glad you are ok, @Moodyman. Take care.


----------



## MossCommuter (14 May 2017)

Looks like I missed everyone at breakfast. 

I'm at the station now.

Well done all, thanks @nickyboy

Same time next year?


----------



## Happypigfour (14 May 2017)

Cracking ride for my first 100 miler and excellent company, many thanks for organising the whole caboodle Nicky! And for the concerned of you,the Bianchi has been deepcleaned and is having a rest n the bedroom......


----------



## doughnut (14 May 2017)

Another successful trip, @nickyboy. Thanks again for organising. Lots of good chat during and after the ride - very enjoyable. 

Had to take a screenshot of the Strava segment before everyone else gets home and loads their times up. I may never be number 1 again, so I'm making the most of it.













doughnut is the supreme being (for now)



__ doughnut
__ 14 May 2017


----------



## mike3121 (14 May 2017)

Just arrived back in Rhyl


----------



## theclaud (14 May 2017)

doughnut said:


> Another successful trip, @nickyboy. Thanks again for organising. Lots of good chat during and after the ride - very enjoyable.
> 
> Had to take a screenshot of the Strava segment before everyone else gets home and loads their times up. I may never be number 1 again, so I'm making the most of it.
> 
> ...



Ooooh you've shaved a lot off @nickyboy's time! Chapeau.


----------



## Crackle (14 May 2017)

I am 6th overall, which is better than saying last. As a number of troupe members went off piste, including son2, their times won't be there! Route and climb obscurity may keep me on the first page for a few weeks.


----------



## ColinJ (14 May 2017)

I'm catching up on the Giro and just saw something which reminded me that I forgot to mention a very near miss yesterday ... 

On the Giro stage, things were getting a bit lively in the build up to a sprint and riders were getting nudged off the road onto gravel at the side.

What happened to me was similar, though ride companion @tommaguzzi was not to blame for what happened. We were descending back towards the coast and I was chatting to him and looking at the scenic views down to the coast and out to sea. I forgot for a moment to watch where I was going. I drifted to the outside of a bend and when I looked back at the road I saw a long, deep gravel-strewn rut ahead of me which I was too late to avoid dropping into. I got a sickening feeling in my stomach and everything appeared to be happening in slow-motion as I anticipated the trauma which was about to unfold ... 

_Fortunately_, I somehow managed to stay upright and ride back out of the rut but that was more due to luck than good judgement. 

That's the nearest I have come to smashing myself up since being on warfarin. I try not to worry about the risks of uncontrolled bleeding in the event of an accident but that was a sobering reminder that I should avoid getting distracted on descents! 

As mentioned by Littgull above, alibaba had at least 2 failing-to-unclip falls on the ride and his confidence was shaken. Opinions seemed to be divided. Some were suggesting scrapping the clipless pedals and putting flat pedals on. Others, myself included, thought that the problem was due to a combination of excessive pedal release tension and a lack of unclipping practice.


----------



## Freds Dad (14 May 2017)

Thanks @nickyboy for organising the day. 
I had to bail out at Rhyl due to knee pain and the headwind so need to have another go to get a 100 miler in. 
This did however mean I got to the Chippy in time for delicious cod and chips. 
A trip back to collect the car from Llandudno Junction, a quick change of clothes and back in Macclesfield before 10 o'clock with @Happypigfour 
Showered and changed we went to my local for a few beverages which resulted in @Happypigfour walking into our glass porch door when we go back home. 

Great to meet everyone and puts faces to forum names.


----------



## si_c (14 May 2017)

Just like to add my thanks to @nickyboy for again running an excellent ride, was a really good ride, and many thanks to @Littgull for giving me some chain lube when my chain became unbearably squeaky following some torrential rain.

I didn't ride back in the end, which I'm now quite glad about, I got home around 23.30, and got an early night, and today am feeling great, plus having had a couple of beers I promptly fell asleep on the train from Llandudno to Chester!


----------



## nickyboy (14 May 2017)

Currently at Llandudno Junction station so I'll post something meaningful when I get home. In the meantime here are some photos


----------



## nickyboy (14 May 2017)




----------



## theclaud (14 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I'll post something meaningful when I get home.


Another historic first thanks to this excellent ride.


----------



## MossCommuter (14 May 2017)

View attachment 352394
[/QUOTE]

*Wobble* : "there's something in my eye"
*TC*: "It's your finger"


----------



## ColinJ (14 May 2017)

I still can't quite figure out why Wobble didn't disconnect his stuck front gear cable to allow his front mech to pull the chain down onto the little ring!

I'd have thought that the combination of the small ring a bit of cross-chaining to a smallish sprocket would still have been good for 20 mph. The only time we did much more than 20 mph was on the downhills when freewheeling would have been fine. 

Then pull the mech over and reconnect the cable to hold the chain on the big ring for the wind-assisted ride home?


----------



## nickyboy (14 May 2017)




----------



## nickyboy (14 May 2017)

doughnut said:


> Another successful trip, @nickyboy. Thanks again for organising. Lots of good chat during and after the ride - very enjoyable.
> 
> Had to take a screenshot of the Strava segment before everyone else gets home and loads their times up. I may never be number 1 again, so I'm making the most of it.
> 
> ...


I suspect it's all good until @straas gets some internet.
I had a Garmin hiccup so may have lost most of the ride including the climb.


----------



## Crackle (14 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I had a Garmin hiccup so may have lost most of the ride including the climb


Oh no and you would have been top wouldn't you!


----------



## nickyboy (14 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> Oh no and you would have been top wouldn't you!


Only if I vindictively flagged Straas's ride

So that's a yes


----------



## theclaud (14 May 2017)

It's raining in Cardiff. FFS.


----------



## MossCommuter (14 May 2017)

Cracking the flags in Manchester


----------



## DiddlyDodds (14 May 2017)

Another triumph of a day out . 

Each time i have done this ride its easy to see the amount of work gone into the planning such an epic route and so a big thanks to Nick on that one.

With regards the hill climb Strava challenge, i have spent the night dwelling on how i was not first to the top as i followed si-c's training scheduled of "pies = watts" to the letter in a post ride training event, and so i have come to the conclusion doping was afoot, i have dismissed the outlandish belief that better diet , actual training and having some talent is the reason , that's all hog wash, its doping i tells ya.

Great to see old and new faces (old as in familiar, not haggard ,, ) and look forward to next year already.


----------



## Crackle (14 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Only if I vindictively flagged Straas's ride
> 
> So that's a yes


If you can find the file, run it through this site

http://garmin.kiesewetter.nl/


----------



## nickyboy (14 May 2017)

theclaud said:


> It's raining in Cardiff. FFS.



Tea/Mundane News threads are thataway ---->>>


----------



## nickyboy (14 May 2017)

Some more random pics. Spoons brekkie, atop Great Orme, Betsw y Coed


----------



## Crackle (14 May 2017)

Once again, many thanks to Nickyboy for running the annual sufferfest along the prom from Prestatyn. It never fails to deliver, though this year it was lacking some of the teeth of the previous two editions, so who knows, one day....

As usual a great day out on the bike. I've perhaps blanked last year but that climb felt tough this year, by next year my memory will be of sailing up it laughing and pointing at clouds. By such deceptions do I keep turning up for these things. I persuaded son2 to accompany me this year, easily the longest ride he's done and with A levels and things, not that much prep for it. He suffered briefly on the prom (who didn't) but greatly enjoyed riding in good company and was pretty pleased he made it.

We arrived in time for fish and chips even though that last bastard hill into Llandudno wasn't any easier this year and then joined the festivities later in the evening in the more lush surroundings of The Cottage Loaf rather than slumming it in the spoons.

I managed to meet a few more people this year and put a few more names and faces together, though there's always a few missing jigsaw pieces of who is who on the forum but they'll slowly click into place as I read the thread again.

All in all, a superb weekend amongst a great crowd.


----------



## theclaud (14 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Tea/Mundane News threads are thataway ---->>>


Sunny again now. My train is doing the Vale of Glamorgan loop!


----------



## si_c (14 May 2017)

theclaud said:


> It's raining in Cardiff. FFS.


Unfortunate. Lovely here, so dining al fresco.


----------



## nickyboy (14 May 2017)

theclaud said:


> Sunny again now. My train is doing the Vale of Glamorgan loop!


Keep those updates coming. Im on tenterhooks


----------



## theclaud (14 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Keep those updates coming. Im on tenterhooks


Everyone's not been this gripped since Crax's bird table.


----------



## theclaud (14 May 2017)

Or was it @rich p's cooker hood?


----------



## ColinJ (14 May 2017)

theclaud said:


> Everyone's not been this gripped since Crax's bird table.





theclaud said:


> Or was it @rich p's cooker hood?


No - it was my daily DVT updates! 

Speaking of which, AFAIK I did not develop a new DVT yesterday despite trying my hardest to mangle my bad leg on that damn hill up from Flint. I also do not appear to have developed one yet today. If you don't mind, I'll save myself posting time by bundling up future DVT reports for one big final update in 2036.


----------



## Crackle (14 May 2017)

si_c said:


> Unfortunate. Lovely here, so dining al fresco.
> 
> View attachment 352428


I like your nails. You should have done them like that for the ride.


----------



## nickyboy (14 May 2017)

si_c said:


> Unfortunate. Lovely here, so dining al fresco.
> 
> View attachment 352428


Hang on.....are those Yorkshire puddings with that roast chicken???


----------



## alibaba (14 May 2017)

I do not know,who I have to thank:the people whom fixed my puncture or the one who has guided me when I got lost ( called Peter) or my mate at last 35miles who kepit telling me keep going (what a grate person ).... I am out of words ...
I just want to say from the bottom of heart thank you very much for all of you. I felt very welcome.special thank to nickyboy who made sure every one happy and utmost regards to Colin who kindly offered me his sandwich while I was at the point of fainting.
I really hope to see you all again in the next advanture .
God bless all of you


----------



## alibaba (14 May 2017)

Here are my pictures


----------



## tommaguzzi (14 May 2017)

thank you Niky for once again delivering a fantastic event. i spent too much time in "spoons" last night and so had a late start at 10.15 with a thick head to boot. setting off my legs felt fine, the sun was shining and wind was good, unfortunately my arse was raw from yesterday's effort which i spent riding in jeans and i lost the will to carry on after 16 miles of standing on the pedals and so i bailed and got the train at Rhyll.
Great craic and i am already looking forward to the next one. thanks again to you Nicky and everyone who turned up and helped make this the premier cycle chat ride of the year.


----------



## nickyboy (14 May 2017)

Finally home

I know it's a bit of a cliché but it really is the participants that make these rides. It was great to see old friends and make new ones. The route was fine, I enjoyed the hilly section more than last year, probably because the weather wasn't _quite_ so tricky. That stretch from Prestatyn to Rhyl was "character building" but overall the weather was pretty good. I've even suntanned my head through the helmet vents which is always a good sign

Good fish and chips and I liked the Cottage Loaf and all of us sitting around the table having a chat and a joke was great.

Not in great condition for a ride this morning after the beers and the Spoons breakfast but I made it up the Orme....just

I'm happy to run this again providing work doesn't get in the way, same goes for the Scarborough ride this September. More beer and chips, what could be better?

Oh, and I've definitely lost the main bit of the ride so you guys will have to fight over the KOM....at least until next year


----------



## mike3121 (14 May 2017)

theclaud said:


> It's raining in Cardiff. FFS.



The weather was glorious this afternoon in Rhyl


----------



## theclaud (14 May 2017)

mike3121 said:


> The weather was glorious this afternoon in Rhyl


 It's got to have something going for it I suppose.

Turned out alright here. I'm having yellow dinner by the castle...


----------



## nickyboy (14 May 2017)

...and a few shoutouts

@Crackle ...for being such a good Dad he let his son win the race up the big hill
@straas ...for just being too damn fast. Next time, slow down...please
@doughnut ....for being the KOM (at least until straas gets online)
@Moodyman ...for tackling the hilly route....by accident
@Buck ...well, his mate Gil actually..for being hopeless at changing punctures and proceeding to have three of them
@wanda2010 ...for making us all jealous by hopping on a train in Shotton
@Cupotea ...with the clickiest pedal in the whole world
@Kestevan ..for drafting me, me the ride leader!, for miles
@alibaba ....socks, that is all
@gavroche ...for seeing a Frenchman enjoying sausage and chips so much
@theclaud ...for her effortless swearing, impressive
@MossCommuter ..for being called "Sir" by a bunch of youngsters in the pub
@McWobble ..for being stuck in the big ring and thus giving @ColinJ with his SS a run for his money


----------



## Cupotea (14 May 2017)

Hi all! For those who can't put a face to the name, I was the lanky guy on the Spa Ti, a.k.a. Pete. 

I knew the ride was going to be fun, but it turned out to be one of my all time favorite days on a bike. Though I spoke with many people along the way there wasn't a single person I wouldn't have been happy to spend the whole hundred with. 

Highlights were finding Eureka with Alibaba after losing sight of the groups GPX owner (note to self, get the route downloaded next time you plonker), the hilly bit with Adrian, Crackle and his son, and final part of the descent and along the coast nattering with Nickyboy and after keeping station for a few miles finally catching McWobble when he had to slow to let a little girl cross the path. We would have caught him anyway. Honest....

At almost exactly 100 miles my legs started to really feel it as they finally noticed they hadn't had lunch but they kindly got me to the top of the final climb, just, before dropping into Llandudno. Apologies for my very brief appearance at the pub but my legs were voting to lie on the hotel bed and after all they'd done for me it seemed harsh to ignore their request.

This morning Mike (not of this parish yet) and I rode around the Orme before heading to the station where we bumped into Wanda getting the same train. I got off at Crewe then had a surprisingly easy spin back home and it did make me wonder if I should have ridden the route in reverse. There's always next year.

Finally for thank yous. Nickyboy, thank you for organizing a wonderful day and making me feel so welcome. Mrs Doughnut for her amazingly kind bag courier service. Si (I think it was Si) for the cereal bar, Joanne (possibly Joanna) the manager at Travelodge for being so helpful, and to everyone else who made my long-awaited century such a pleasure. I will certainly be signing up for the Scarborough ride and hope to see all of you there.


----------



## doughnut (14 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Oh, and I've definitely lost the main bit of the ride so you guys will have to fight over the KOM....at least until next year



Top tip guys - while everyone is gasping for breath at the chippy and otherwise occupied, wander round all the bikes and check out their GPS devices with the largest magnet you can find. Instant KOM for the day.


----------



## straas (14 May 2017)

Apologies Doughnut, I've just stolen the kom! I've finally got one on strava, I must be ready for the tdf now!

Without @nickyboy to lead the way, I nearly ended up on the A55 back to chester on my way to Conwy! Almost wished I had, with a 13% ramp right at the end beyond Conwy. 179.3km with 1461m climbing, not too shabby.

No cycling today, hike up conwy mountain with the dog and a couple of beers on anglesey


----------



## nickyboy (14 May 2017)

straas said:


> Apologies Doughnut, I've just stolen the kom! I've finally got one on strava, I must be ready for the tdf now!
> 
> Without @nickyboy to lead the way, I nearly ended up on the A55 back to chester on my way to Conwy! Almost wished I had, with a 13% ramp right at the end beyond Conwy. 179.3km with 1461m climbing, not too shabby.
> 
> No cycling today, hike up conwy mountain with the dog and a couple of beers on anglesey



I was about 30s behind so in my own personal, pathetic, Stravatastic dream world, I'm in second place at about 21 minutes

He kept stopping...claiming he was waiting for me to catch up to give directions but I reckon he'd gone into the red trying to get away from me


----------



## doughnut (14 May 2017)

Damn, should have brought a bigger magnet.


----------



## Buck (14 May 2017)

A great ride yesterday and my first imperial century heightened by being Gil's triple puncture repair assistant !! When we got up this morning to head for the train, Gil had another flat tyre - that boy is jinxed !!

The wind made the last section a bit harder and the last climb was the toughest for me but then it was over in a flash and quickly rewarded with the lovely descent into Llandudno for food; shower then a couple of beers ! Oh, did I mention we even had a kebab as we got the munchies after all of that liquid? 

@nickyboy thanks as always for your effort in making the rides happen and your great company.

Thanks to everyone else for making it such a good ride - lots of great company, banter and support - me and Gil were chatting on the way home saying just how good it was.


----------



## mike3121 (15 May 2017)

@nickyboy congratulations on yet another great ride, this ride is getting bigger and bigger as the years go by, a bit like my waistline, I am making a promise my waistline will reduce by next year but I predicted the size of the ride will increase.
May I just mention that even after less training rides than I have in the past I managed to complete the ride without doing any walking up any of the hills (on the flat route) including the final killer hill just before Llandudno, I am proud of myself for that, I may even be tempted to do the hilly route next year, or is that a step to far????
It was great to see again all the ones that had done the previous rides and to meet new comers to the ride, hopefully you will all do it again next year. This ride is growing and growing in popularity. Be there or be square.

as a good few of you know my inspiration to start riding again 3 years ago was my partner Pam when she was diagnosed cancer so I done my own personal cycling challenge to raise money for Clatterbridge Cancer Charity, She has the all clear now. After this it has been hard for me to find the inspiration to continue riding on more than a casual basis, this ride every year gives me a target to aim for. And keeps me in the direction of being fit enough for my next charity challenge which is undecided yet. Talking to a few of the riders on the evening of the ride ( you know who you are) my inspiration is beginning to grow again. All I have to do now is loose a stone or 2 and get my cycling legs in the groove and then I can start to plan my next fundraising event. So in conclusion if @nickyboy didn't arrange this ride my motivation would of dwindled away.

Now moving on to the September ride, my fingers are crossed. My Mum and Dad have offered to pay for me to have a holiday in my favorite location for a holiday for my 50th Birthday, which is England or Wales ( I don't do aboard, hate it) problem is I always take my annual leave in September! Last year, after seeing the ride was to end in Scarborough I booked a holiday in a cottage in Scarborough. Now this year we are planning to go to Devon so hopefully, I haven't booked a holiday yet, it dosent clash with the September ride.

So in conclusion @nickyboy you are not just the ride organiser you are an insperation


----------



## mike3121 (15 May 2017)

@doughnut I did not have a very good sleep, maybe missing a kebab?


----------



## doughnut (15 May 2017)

@mike3121 - haha yes, sounds like we missed out on an opportunity by leaving at last orders in the Cottage Loaf. Others must have gone on to Wetherspoons and the inevitable kebab. My body is thanking me now, but my mind is telling me that we probably missed something special. I've dipped my face and clothes in the chip pan at home to remind myself of the missed experience.


----------



## Crackle (15 May 2017)

mike3121 said:


> I may even be tempted to do the hilly route next year, or is that a step to far????


I don't think so and something to aim for. Look at the strava times for that hill and you'll see I'm dead last. I have always been a slow climber, even when I was younger, fitter and lighter, I was still slow. I don't train to get faster on hills, I just train to have enough endurance to keep going and to recover after the effort. After 30 odd years of cycling I know precisely what i can and can't do and it's why I have a triple. I don't use it very often but Saturday was one of those days. Just kick it into a comfortable gear, find a rhythm and wind your way up. It's 30 minutes of effort and there's nothing steeper than that last kicker into Llandudno or up to the chippy, so if you can do that, you can do the climb you just need to train for sustaining the effort and the hills around West Kirby and Thurstaston would do for practise, they're what I use. Although I didn't this time. I was thinking I should've have done as I wound my way up.


----------



## Crackle (15 May 2017)

I do have one question which I can't quite figure out. Which forum member was it riding with @ColinJ along the prom who caught up me and my son and rode with us until Rhos On Sea. Where I had to stop and yank the whet wipe out my derailleur?


----------



## si_c (15 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> I don't think so and something to aim for. Look at the strava times for that hill and you'll see I'm dead last. I have always been a slow climber, even when I was younger, fitter and lighter, I was still slow. I don't train to get faster on hills, I just train to have enough endurance to keep going and to recover after the effort. After 30 odd years of cycling I know precisely what i can and can't do and it's why I have a triple. I don't use it very often but Saturday was one of those days. Just kick it into a comfortable gear, find a rhythm and wind your way up. It's 30 minutes of effort and there's nothing steeper than that last kicker into Llandudno or up to the chippy, so if you can do that, you can do the climb you just need to train for sustaining the effort and the hills around West Kirby and Thurstaston would do for practise, they're what I use. Although I didn't this time. I was thinking I should've have done as I wound my way up.



I have a route that I was using last year on my way home from work, which included some fairly steep, albeit short climbs in the Birkenhead/New Brighton area, so you don't even have to travel to the West Kirby area to get to decent climbs, in fact I'd argue that these are at least as hard as any there. 

@mike3121 all the climbs below are a bit hard and a couple of them are absolute leg burners that will hurt. If you can get up them all then you can do the hilly route. The nice thing about some of them being relatively close to each other is that you can really stretch yourself, and most of them have bail out points so you can stop if it's too hard.

Atherton Street in New Brighton (up past the station) - this is a fairly steady climb, averaging about 7% but the bit after the second junction is around 12%.
Broadheath Avenue (bidston hill) - Hard to actually get onto (from Beechwood Drive) but it's a wall, about 15% or so for the last half.
Beryl Road - I usually do this after Broadheath, roll down the hill to Upton, then up Beryl Road, it's not particularly steep, but it is steady and goes on for a little bit.
Boundary Road - Also on Bidston Hill, so you can join it up with Beryl Road and Broadheath for funzies.
Argyle St South, Birkenhead - Follow the road to the top and take the last left, and then follow the curve around to the top. It's fun.
Holt Hill - Any of the roads up to the top of Holt Hill off the Old Chester Road - most of them are pretty steep especially at the start, so be in the right gear or fall off.

I've got quite a few more that I've found, but these are the ones I enjoy and keep doing. Although the Wirral is pretty flat, there are plenty of short sharp ramps that you can do to get used to doing hills, for example if you can get all of these you can do the hilly route without worry.


----------



## ColinJ (15 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> I do have one question which I can't quite figure out. Which forum member was it riding with @ColinJ along the prom who caught up me and my son and rode with us until Rhos On Sea. Where I had to stop and yank the whet wipe out my derailleur?


It was @tommaguzzi. I had the same problem with so many new faces; in fact, I had to ask who _you_ were! I often struggle to remember names/faces until I have met people several times.

I didn't know about the jammed derailleur. I attacked that final climb to see if I could get up it on the s/s and the rest of you were out of sight so I assumed you were just twiddling up at a more sensible speed. I conked out about 2/3 of the way up and walked the rest of the way.

I might hang a name tag below the top tube on my bike for the next big forum ride. _My_ forum rides tend only to attract 1 (just me!) to (say) 5 or 6 riders so identifying each other is not so difficult.

I got a magnificent turnout of about 50 riders on my post-DVT/PE comeback ride and I still don't have a clue who half of them were!


----------



## Crackle (15 May 2017)

ColinJ said:


> It was @tommaguzzi. I had the same problem with so many new faces; in fact, I had to ask who you were! I often struggle to remember names/faces until I have met people several times.


Ah, I thought it was but there was an element of doubt. And yes, you never think about introducing yourself on these things unless the moment comes up.


----------



## ColinJ (15 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> Ah, I thought it was but there was an element of doubt. And yes, you never think about introducing yourself on these things unless the moment comes up.


I have had the embarrassment of a rider coming alongside me and chatting as if we were old pals but me not remembering having met them before. On one such occasion it was because he had changed his forum name from the year before when I had actually chatted with him for at least 15 miles of riding ...  I _did_ recognise his bike though!


----------



## mike3121 (15 May 2017)

@si_c @Crackle 

Thanks for the feedback guys, I will try to include some of these hills on my future rides instead of my usual going around them. I will also be doing the ride to park gate more often, the climb back from there to Thornton Hough is a decent one. Also the route I take to Thornton Hough via Port Sunlight and Clatterbridge is decent to. I also often ride there via New Brighton Landican and Brimstage. So you are both correct there are plenty of hills to ride on the Wirral if you look for them, I just need to do them more often. When I do my coastal rides to West Kirby I will be going that little bit further and include the hill past the concourse, maybe popping into the white lion on the way back down.


----------



## mike3121 (15 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> Where I had to stop and yank the whet wipe out my derailleur?



is that a euphemism?


----------



## Crackle (15 May 2017)

mike3121 said:


> is that a euphemism?


Certainly not! No one would willingly choose Rhos on Sea for such a euphemism.

I did eye it suspiciously and briefly wonder what it might have been used for before it attached itself to my gears.


----------



## tommaguzzi (15 May 2017)

So now i know who Crackle is!
thank you for the bottle of water I was getting desparate and am now not sure if thanked you at the time while i was chugging it down. i didnt ride off straight afterwards, i was hunting for a shop to buy more and when i returned you lot had already set off. it took ages to catch up.


----------



## Crackle (15 May 2017)

tommaguzzi said:


> So now i know who Crackle is!
> thank you for the bottle of water I was getting desparate and am now not sure if thanked you at the time while i was chugging it down. i didnt ride off straight afterwards, i was hunting for a shop to buy more and when i returned you lot had already set off. it took ages to catch up.


I'm sure you did. The trouble is I have no memory of giving you the water, as I spent a few minutes looking for it when I got to the chippy. I must have been having a slightly frazzled moment. It all came back to me later though.


----------



## tommaguzzi (15 May 2017)

i was wondering why i was not recorded on the nicky's strava segment. i have just had a look and it is probably because i rode back down the first part looking for Moodyman and so by climbing it twice i went off course! ah well maybe next year by then i will be over 60 and will quaify for the veterans anyway.


----------



## ColinJ (15 May 2017)

I don't 'do' Strava but you've got me curious now ... I'll look up where that segment is and download the tracklog from my GPS and see what I did on my ride/walk up the hill. I did stop in a couple of places to wait for others so my time was probably way over 30 minutes ...


----------



## mike3121 (15 May 2017)

tommaguzzi said:


> i was wondering why i was not recorded on the nicky's strava segment. i have just had a look and it is probably because i rode back down the first part looking for Moodyman and so by climbing it twice i went off course! ah well maybe next year by then i will be over 60 and will quaify for the veterans anyway.



you could go back and do it again next weekend


----------



## ColinJ (15 May 2017)

It looks like I stopped for a total of about 20 minutes at 3 places on the climb. I took 55 minutes including those stops so about 35 minutes of riding/walking. Oh well, I could have taken a few minutes off that time if I had done it with sensible gears and just kept going. It would still have been over 30 minutes though. I reckon I could maybe do 27-28 minutes if I lost my surplus fat and got a bit more serious. Maybe next year, eh? 

PS To whoever it was that I was talking to about the battery life of the Garmin Edge 500 ... Mine packed up back in Manchester so that pretty much fits in with the claimed 12 hour battery life from a full charge. I don't know how you manage to get 24+ hours from _yours_!


----------



## wanda2010 (15 May 2017)

After all those reports I've nothing much to add except my great idea of training it after Eureka to get to the chippy before it closed was spot on! Did not miss the delights of Rhyl etc and that final bastard hill. Nope. No regrets whatsoever . Despite my shortened ride, my legs ached big time on the Sunday morning, so 'leaping' out of bed became more of a "oh sweet Lord, why do I do this to myself?" as I slowly, very slowly walked around getting ready for breakfast.

I never did get to wander around Llandudno after getting to the chippy, as I was quite comfortable munching the best scampi and chips I've had in a long time and nattering with Mrs Doughnut. I have an even more cunning plan for next year, which may involve *no cycling* and actually walking around the town before chips and a natter with Mrs Doughnut  We will see.

Well done @nickyboy for organising. Mrs Doughnut for taking our bags and @theclaud for sterling navigation work 
 and @MossCommuter for getting the table in that pub 

Back in dirty London, my pollution-related hayfever took off again and I've been sneezing like a champ. Joy  See yous on the next ride


----------



## DiddlyDodds (15 May 2017)

ColinJ said:


> It would still have been over 30 minutes though. I reckon I could maybe do 27-28 minutes if I lost my surplus fat and got a bit more serious. Maybe next year, eh?


I think your underestimation your self there Colin
I did a time of just under 25 mins, but that may have had something to do with the way i did the first half , going off up that first hill after Straas with the same optimism and belief my dog has when chasing birds in a field , with all the will in the world she aint getting anywhere near those birds and in the same way i was only hanging on to that wheel for a couple of hundred yards, only for Nickboy to saunter past saying "come on we can catch him" it was not happening and with no refuelling pie shops in view it was a bridge to far, to be fair Straas had the good grace to sit at the top of the hill to give us a glimmer of hope for a good 2-3 seconds before it was all over again.. 
So as said , always next year


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 May 2017)

Reading all your reports I feel even more gutted that I missed out. I'm determined to get to this next year!!


----------



## Crackle (15 May 2017)

I was idly wandering whether Press dat in golf course, which looked quite nice, would let a holiday hacker like me onto their nice looking greens. it seems they will if I hand over the readies, though the stumbling block would be the dress code. I think I'd struggle to look like a golfer which the dress code clearly indicates I should. Anyway, this is the bit which caught my eye

_The prevailing south west winds are a feature of the course and the low punched shot is often a very useful addition to the player's repertoire.
_
Keep it down or your ball will end up in Talacre and nothing about farkin easterlies!


----------



## nickyboy (15 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> I was idly wandering whether Press dat in golf course, which looked quite nice, would let a holiday hacker like me onto their nice looking greens. it seems they will if I hand over the readies, though the stumbling block would be the dress code. I think I'd struggle to look like a golfer which the dress code clearly indicates I should. Anyway, this is the bit which caught my eye
> 
> _The prevailing south west winds are a feature of the course and the low punched shot is often a very useful addition to the player's repertoire.
> _
> Keep it down or your ball will end up in Talacre and nothing about farkin easterlies!



Anymore moaning about the wind and you'll be getting a low punched shot


----------



## ColinJ (15 May 2017)

So, what date for next year's wind-assisted Llandudno to Manchester ride ...? 

(Manchester on a Saturday night looked quite exciting in a '_drunks staggering across the road in front of cyclists_' way!)


----------



## si_c (15 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Anymore moaning about the wind and you'll be getting a low punched shot


Haha. You keep bringing it up. If you just said "I'll give you 25 miles of soul destroying headwind, and I'll give you fish/scampi and chips, maybe" at least we'd know the score.

I for one look forward to next year's moaning and grumbling.


----------



## nickyboy (15 May 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Reading all your reports I feel even more gutted that I missed out. I'm determined to get to this next year!!



Actually I enjoyed the ride the most of the three editions thus far. I don't know if it was because the weather was better this year, or I was more relaxed having done it twice before or because there were no serious problems this year. But I definitely enjoyed it immensely and the very supportive comments from everyone who took part make it almost certain I'll run it and the Scarborough ride again


----------



## Wobblers (15 May 2017)

I should have been sensible. When I discovered that my left shifter was, errr, refusing to shift I knew I wouldn't be going to Llandudno - the prospect of 100+ miles stuck in the big ring didn't appeal. Which displeased me mightily: so it was a very grumpy McWobble who turned up at Eureka, for which I apologise. As it happened, I turned up just after most of you did. In fact, it wasn't until the bloke in front of me in the queue turned round, and recognised me that I realised I'd been standing behind @ColinJ!

Upon finding that wanda2010 was planning on the train option at Shotton, but didn't know where it was, I volunteered to show the way - it's easy when you know, but that part of Shotton something of a byzantine warren of cycle paths that only Sustrans could have dreamt up. Anyway, that bit's all flat. So is the way to Flint, so why not at least enjoy the sunshine and get a few extra miles before going back home to wallow in disappointment? Of course, once we got to Flint:
TC _It's decision time, which way are you going to go now?_
Me: _I should go home, but you know I'm not going to!
_
So, sod it. It was always going to be the hilly way, or no way. The A548 between Flint and Talacre might be flat but has little else to offer other than being relentlessly grim.. Anyway, if it proved to be too much I could always walk. That wasn't necessary: the usual Standard Operating Procedure of swearing my way up hills worked wonders. Much to my surprise, we came across Nickyboy at the top of the hill, who appears to have shot an compromising photo of me - I could have sworn I wasn't smiling, damn it!

It was all downhill to Prestatyn. And not just in terms of altitude. TC made her way to the station, which seemed a little unfair, leaving the rest of us to the head wind. And Rhyl. My considered strategy is to shut down all non-essential thinking and pedal - the rationale being the more you pedal, the sooner Rhyl is over. It seemed to work - this time I actually made it to the chippie when it was still open. Mission Accomplished! (On the third attempt, but we'll quietly gloss over that...)

It would be churlish of me to mention the abject failure of @MossCommuter to occupy us a table at the Malted Loaf - so naturally I will. (You had one job, Mossy, one job! ) I was most amused by the way that @Crackle's accent became stronger and stronger Scouse as the evening wore on.

Not much to say about the ride back except it was dark, and rained all the way through Prestatyn. I probably saw it at its best...

It was very pleasant to catch up with old faces, meet new people and enjoy a sunny and warm Wales. Oh... and watch Crackle's son lose the last shred of respect for his old man (_you associate with these bizarre people??!?_) 

I should have been sensible. I'm glad I wasn't.


----------



## ColinJ (15 May 2017)

@tommaguzzi and I descended from the hills above Prestatyn and set off into that headwind at about 15 mph in order to get to the finish in time for the fish and chips. It only took me about a minute, however, to realise that if I continued at that speed then I would not be in a fit state to actually eat fish and chips when we got there! 

We slowed down to about 13.5 mph and grovelled along at that kind of speed for about an hour and a half before tackling the 'last' climb. That would be the one before the _actual_ last climb, which everybody had conveniently forgotten to tell me about! I managed to get up that only to discover that the chip shop wasn't where I expected. In fact there was a right turn up an even steeper road and I felt obliged to try and ride up that too. I failed first time and had a second go, before deciding that it was time to stop being silly and to hop off and say my farewells to the fish and chip munchers/beer drinkers.

_Groveltastic!





_


----------



## Wobblers (15 May 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I still can't quite figure out why Wobble didn't disconnect his stuck front gear cable to allow his front mech to pull the chain down onto the little ring!
> 
> I'd have thought that the combination of the small ring a bit of cross-chaining to a smallish sprocket would still have been good for 20 mph. The only time we did much more than 20 mph was on the downhills when freewheeling would have been fine.
> 
> Then pull the mech over and reconnect the cable to hold the chain on the big ring for the wind-assisted ride home?



From bitter experience, I've found that retensioning the cable to get the chain back onto the big ring after slackening it off to be an exercise in sweary futility. I run a CX 46/36 on the London Road, and it usually spends over 90% of its time on the big ring (there's not a huge difference between chain rings anyway). Given the inevitability of chain rub - which would have _very rapidly _become wearing, I didn't think it was worth the hassle for three hills. Not to mention it'd have added the best part of an hour to my journey home. That'd have been an extra hour "enjoying" Prestatyn in the rain....


----------



## gwinch (16 May 2017)

Hi,

Looked like you all had a good ride. 

Funnily enough I am planning a ride to Llandudno from Cheadle in a couple of weeks and was hoping for a bit of advice. Been looking at your route and wondered how the cycle paths are for riding at 20-22 mph? Also is it easy to keep on track not having cycled it before? Another option is sticking to the 548 and 547 but I would imagine that these roads will be fairly busy on a Friday early afternoon.

This another option I have found is https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20966728 and the route that I am leaning towards as it has a few lumps to keep things interesting. Having never cycled these roads does the route look ok?

Thanks.


----------



## nickyboy (16 May 2017)

How were the post century munchies for everyone?

I did a longish ride Sunday and then Monday I was really busy and didn't get a lunch or proper dinner. I am bloody starving today. 2 boiled eggs and soldiers for breakfast. Just polished off a ham and cheese toastie, yoghurt and a large cookie for lunch

...or maybe it's just because I'm a greedy so and so


----------



## Crackle (16 May 2017)

I wasn't hungry. I couldn't even finish the fish and chips. I was mainly sleep deprived. I don't know why but I never sleep well after a big day out so it takes a day or two for me to catch back up.


----------



## si_c (16 May 2017)

Fine for me. I had a roast dinner on Sunday, followed by some Rhubarb crumble, that seemed to put the munchies off till yesterday.

Despite having a full english for breakfast, I had a twix, wispa and crunchie for afternoon snacks, then had a bag of Minstrels and M&Ms in the evening. Plus dinner. Plus a bunch of fruit.

Today I'm just moderately peckish.


----------



## Buck (16 May 2017)

I got he munchies at closing time then on Sunday I was ravenous later on!

Mind you I am a greedy so and so!


----------



## nickyboy (16 May 2017)

Buck said:


> I got he munchies at closing time then on Sunday I was ravenous later on!
> 
> Mind you I am a greedy so and so!



I only got to LJ station about 3pm so I picked up all sorts of crap from the Asda...pack of fresh cookies, salted almonds, big bag of crisps...and a 2 litre bottle of diet cream soda. I was really dehydrated...previous night's beer, salty (read: delicious) breakfast and then a warm, hard 50 mile ride. I drank the lot by Manchester


----------



## Crackle (16 May 2017)

gwinch said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looked like you all had a good ride.
> 
> ...


The route you've mapped looks OK if you can cope with the hills. I've done bits of it over the Denbigh Moors and around Chester as far as Tatton.

The coastal path is easy to follow and you can keep your speed up for the most part but you have to remember it's a shared use path and on a sunny day quite busy around places like Rhos on Sea/Colwyn Bay/Rhyl and Prestatyn.


----------



## gwinch (16 May 2017)

Thanks a lot @Crackle. Plan is to take it easy for the first 50 or so and have plenty of gas left for the climbs.


----------



## gavgav (16 May 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Reading all your reports I feel even more gutted that I missed out. I'm determined to get to this next year!!



I was jokingly threatened with one of these today, on my return to work, post Man Flu, for the rest of the project! I think you should don one from about 1st May next year 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hazmat_suit


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 May 2017)

gavgav said:


> I was jokingly threatened with one of these today, on my return to work, post Man Flu, for the rest of the project! I think you should don one from about 1st May next year
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hazmat_suit


----------



## SteCenturion (17 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Hang on.....are those Yorkshire puddings with that roast chicken???


*No decorum !!!*


----------



## alibaba (17 May 2017)

Hi Nicky boy ,will you include me on the next adventure please,I have started cycle more to get ready for longer distance ,
Ta


----------



## alibaba (17 May 2017)

Every one; I am thinking of buying a gps for my bike that do not get lost,what is your recommendation please??


----------



## wanda2010 (18 May 2017)

I think the word you need is .................. Garmin . Mind you, I used my phone with a battery pack and that worked fine.


----------



## nickyboy (18 May 2017)

wanda2010 said:


> I think the word you need is .................. Garmin . Mind you, I used my phone with a battery pack and that worked fine.



Yeah I saw @theclaud with your phone/battery pack arrangement and it looked like it worked fine and of course avoids having to spend quite a lot of money on a specific GPS device like a Garmin. Are there any navigational negatives associated with the phone v specific GPS device?


----------



## Crackle (18 May 2017)

alibaba said:


> Every one; I am thinking of buying a gps for my bike that do not get lost,what is your recommendation please??


As per Wanda but you'd probably be better off with a separate thread. You'll find Garmin gets good and bad press, though mine performed faultlessly over the weekend, including sending a livetrack of my progress to mrs C in Llandudno. Garmin is the most complete but others are catching up, Bryton, Mio, Wahoo etc.... not forgetting the humble phone in conjunction with ridewithgps etc...


----------



## wanda2010 (18 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Yeah I saw @theclaud with your phone/battery pack arrangement and it looked like it worked fine and of course avoids having to spend quite a lot of money on a specific GPS device like a Garmin. Are there any navigational negatives associated with the phone v specific GPS device?



Not that I can think off. It helps that I have a spare phone, so used that and the gadget comes with protective cover in case it rains. Your use of RWGPS made the directions easy to follow once loaded. I don't used navigational aids as a rule as the Friday rides come with human satnavs and I only need to follow the person in front . I occasionally use Google maps, or attempt to, here in London. No @theclaud you are NOT allowed to comment


----------



## mike3121 (18 May 2017)

just remembered I took this pic on Saturday

anybody recognise themselves or any other riders?


----------



## Buck (18 May 2017)

That one at the back with the flat tyre looks like Gil !


----------



## nickyboy (19 May 2017)

So who managed their first ever 100 mile Century ride last Saturday?

@Buck (and Gil?)
@alibaba

There must be more

Congratulations. It's a very small % indeed of the population (or even cyclists generally) that have managed to do what you achieved


----------



## straas (19 May 2017)

Not the first century but it was my longest ride to date at 179.3km!


----------



## si_c (19 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> So who managed their first ever 100 mile Century ride last Saturday?
> 
> @Buck (and Gil?)
> @alibaba
> ...


Seems this ride is becoming quite popular for those wanting to do a first century. You could even advertise it thus... Look even @whoeveryoucanthinkof can do a century!


----------



## nickyboy (19 May 2017)

straas said:


> Not the first century but it was my longest ride to date at 179.3km!



About 20km of which was doubling back when you took the wrong route?


----------



## nickyboy (19 May 2017)

si_c said:


> Seems this ride is becoming quite popular for those wanting to do a first century. You could even advertise it thus... Look even @whoeveryoucanthinkof can do a century!



And both of the above did the harder hilly version too. The flatter version is officially 99 miles but I suspect with a bit of faffing around in car parks etc it's just about there


----------



## Cupotea (19 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> So who managed their first ever 100 mile Century ride last Saturday?
> 
> @Buck (and Gil?)
> @alibaba
> ...


 
My first too. Lots of 70-80s but never the magic number until now.


----------



## Freds Dad (19 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> So who managed their first ever 100 mile Century ride last Saturday?
> 
> @Buck (and Gil?)
> @alibaba
> ...



My friend @Happypigfour did his first 100 miler and I would have done mine had it been for my dodgy knee. I did however record my longest ride.


----------



## Cupotea (19 May 2017)

I'd also like to add that I found the source of the terrible noise my bike was making. You know the little bent bit of metal from the back plate of a rear mech between the jockey wheels? Well it turns out if you're an idiot of enormous proportions you can thread your new chain on the wrong side of that and then not notice the significant drag it creates for about 200 miles over 2 weeks. Now I think about it, it does explain why my chain stayed so silver on one side when the rest was blackened by normal road crud.

I'm telling myself that it robbed me of at least 50 watts of power and would have otherwise sailed through that headwind. Possibly not though.


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2017)

Cupotea said:


> I'd also like to add that I found the source of the terrible noise my bike was making. You know the little bent bit of metal from the back plate of a rear mech between the jockey wheels? Well it turns out if you're an idiot of enormous proportions you can thread your new chain on the wrong side of that and then not notice the significant drag it creates for about 200 miles over 2 weeks. Now I think about it, it does explain why my chain stayed so silver on one side when the rest was blackened by normal road crud.
> 
> I'm telling myself that it robbed me of at least 50 watts of power and would have otherwise sailed through that headwind. Possibly not though.


We've all done that.


maybe not for 200 miles though.


----------



## si_c (19 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> We've all done that.
> 
> 
> maybe not for 200 miles though.


Yeah. In my case for maybe only 150miles


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2017)

si_c said:


> Yeah. In my case for maybe only 150miles





I was riding next to cupoftea for a bit and didn't even notice. I'm trying to think of something as equally stoopid that I've done, because I'm pretty sure I have. The only thing I noticed on Sunday when I went to pack the bike in the car was that I last adjusted the front brake caliper with the lever in the release position, so rather irritatingly I had to deflate the tyre to take the wheel off.


----------



## si_c (19 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> I was riding next to cupoftea for a bit and didn't even notice. I'm trying to think of something as equally stoopid that I've done, because I'm pretty sure I have. The only thing I noticed on Sunday when I went to pack the bike in the car was that I last adjusted the front brake caliper with the lever in the release position, so rather irritatingly I had to deflate the tyre to take the wheel off.


Nice. Nothing quite like a spongey front brake as well.


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2017)

si_c said:


> Nice. Nothing quite like a spongey front brake as well.


Oh no. Even dumber than that. I'd actually adjusted cable tension with the lever in the wrong position and the last time I did that was when I changed the brake blocks which was just after the first Llandudno ride because the paste of sand and rain on that ride finally did for them. So nearly two years it's been like that without me noticing.


----------



## nickyboy (19 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> Oh no. Even dumber than that. I'd actually adjusted cable tension with the lever in the wrong position and the last time I did that was when I changed the brake blocks which was just after the *first Llandudno ride because the paste of sand and rain* on that ride finally did for them. So nearly two years it's been like that without me noticing.


----------



## mike3121 (20 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> So who managed their first ever 100 mile Century ride last Saturday?



I didn't do the 100 this year but last year was my first, and last to date.
But I did manage that killer climb at the end without getting off and walking


----------



## Wobblers (20 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> I was riding next to cupoftea for a bit and didn't even notice. I'm trying to think of something as equally stoopid that I've done, because I'm pretty sure I have. The only thing I noticed on Sunday when I went to pack the bike in the car was that I last adjusted the front brake caliper with the lever in the release position, so rather irritatingly I had to deflate the tyre to take the wheel off.



Stupid... well there was the chain joining pin pulling through one of the side plates on the London Road on Tuesday. "No worries", thinks I smugly, "I've got a spare quicklink in my saddle bag, just for these sort of occasions". Only to find my saddle bag conspicuous by its absence. I'd taken it off for the Llandudno ride, and forgotten to put it back on.

Bugger.

It's probably just as well that didn't happen on the way up to Pentre Halkyn. Come to think of it, it's probably just as well I didn't go back the hilly way...


----------



## alibaba (2 Jun 2017)

Hi
I am planing to cycle from Manchester to edale any recommendations on route will be greatly appreciated .
Thanks all


----------



## nickyboy (2 Jun 2017)

alibaba said:


> Hi
> I am planing to cycle from Manchester to edale any recommendations on route will be greatly appreciated .
> Thanks all



Yes I can give you a nice route. I'll send you a PM this weekend


----------



## alibaba (2 Jun 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Yes I can give you a nice route. I'll send you a PM this weekend


Thanks


----------

